# Queen Mary Roehampton Girls : Part 22



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home
    *​


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sharny - sorry to hear that you've got tummy pains, but glad to hear that that is normal and just the drugs doing their thing!! Hopefully    I'll be joining you on stimming next Wednesday. How are you finding the injections I really hope that they can get rid of the fluid if they need to.

Tarzangal  - sorry that you got your AF today. I know exactly what you mean about getting your hopes up each month. 5 years on and I still convince myself that I have symptoms and that it might be a BFP each month. Good luck with all the blood tests. Your FSH can't be any worse than mine - I'm 17!! 

Nic and Ven - really hope you guys are doing OK. Thinking of you    Nic - sorry to hear that your DH is finding it tough to grieve and vent. Have you thought about going to counselling?

Sam - best of luck with Eva's surgery   

Pin Pin - good luck with the acupuncture and hope it sorts out the pain xx

Sleepy - CONGRATULATIONS!!! I had no idea that you were so close to giving birth!! So pleased for you xx

Big hello to everyone else. My hormones are all over the place. I've cried 3 times in 3 day about things that normally would just annoy me - it's crazy! Just a quick question. What is the worst case scenario for the baseline scan on Wednesday. I just want to prepare myself for the worse. Could it all be called off if I haven't responded to the drugs or do I just continue sniffing for a bit?  xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Bella- I was a an emotional wreck when sniffing to, but once you start stimms all gets back to normal as your body just wants the hormone you've deprieved it from with the sniffing!
Im sure your base line scan will be fine, but as far as i knw if 'not all is quite in there' they would want you to continue sniffing for a little longer  
The injections really are fine, once you do the 1st one it really does get a easier.
What i would suggest is that you count to 10 once you've pulled the trigger to allow enough time for the liquid to go in before you pull it out ( nurse counts to 6) and as you've prob seen from the info the other girls have given, is to eat lots of protein and drink lots of water as far as i knw it prevents OHSS!? Ohh and the hot water bottle on your tummy for a couple of hours a night.
Good luck for wednesday x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks Sharny - good to know that I'm normal and not a freak  

Is Wednesday your first appointment since your baseline scan? What time is your appointment?? We might get to meet!!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Yep, 1st one since baseline. Were there at 11.30am


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls,
bella- yes sharny is right, i was slow at DR (and Stimms as well come to think of it!!) and they kept me on the spray for 5 days longer. 

girls i am panicking now, i was not given ANY antibiotics after EC (to take home,maybe i had some in my vein?),my tummy is hurting   sharp pains few times a day since EC. i know i should still feel uncomfortable as i was before EC, but i do worry.........did all of you have antibiotics?

yes i will try to fight, as 'full cycle of IVF' is in 7 stages beginning with DR, finishing by HPT. (+ or - ). so we really used only half a cycle .....so many questions.....

Nic-   


hope you are all well
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Bookmarking & also say a big thank you for your lovely messages xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi samia!!!!!!!!! so glad you keep popping over! is it the 4th,baby Eva is going in?   

xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Ven, yes hun she's going in on the 4th & i'm dreading it even though i know she needs to have it done... can't help but feel scared!! I don't post much but i try & read regularly from my phone as you've probably seen on ** i got a virus on my computer!!!! i was truly sorry to hear your news but i'm sure & know all of you will become mothers.  love & hugs to all 

Sam xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Thanks for the congrats, baby arrived 4 weeks early.  All good though.

Thinking of you all at your different stages, will try to catch up again soon.

Sleepy xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Just bookmarking... Ven - they might have put a suppository in during EC which was an antibiotic.. It's usual to have pain for a few days after EC


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Just bookmarking - will catch up with you all very soon.

Nicki xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi ladies

Just bookmarking... 

Ven wanted to wish you luck for your appt tomorrow hun  

Has anyone heard anything good/bad about Create in Raynes Park or Nuffield Woking?

AFM... AF arrived yesterday so 4 weeks and i start BCP... it's all go! 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

oh my god rosh 4 weeks,it has gone so quick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ven - sorry to hear that you're feeling poorly on top of everything that has happened. Hopefully you will get some answers tomorrow  

Rosh - I can't believe it's only a month to go     WOOO!!

Sharny - we'll miss each other as my appointment is in the afternoon. BOO!

Well, I'm dreading Wednesday's baseline scan. I've started to get some spotting this afternoon and surely that shouldn't be happening when everything is supposed to be shutting down     I had my AF after finishing the OCP over a week ago and just doesn't seem right.  I've left a message on the ACU answerphone, but did this happen to anyone else at the down reg stage??

A panicky bellaboo xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

bella-you are meant to bleed,have bled yet?  

i bled twice and spotted in between


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks Ven  . I re-read the information pack and because it didn't mention anything about spotting, I've been really anxious over the last few hours. Yes, had a full AF after being on the pill for 2 weeks, so that's why I was confused. You have now put my mind at rest though. I think I might go   over the next few weeks. I'm not usually a worrier, but every stage brings new worries and it's all so confusing!!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Ven- Good luck with your appointment tomorrow my lovley... hope you get some much needed answers x


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

A very quick one from me...

Venda - Just wanted to wish you lots of luck with your follow up appointment today.  Hope you get answers to all your questions and some guidance on how to move forward when you are ready.


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls,had my app.

very mixed feelings. starting with what went wrong.it went wrong from the word go! 
1.me not responding to stimms as well as i should have (at the end i only had 5 follies above the line,but the others just under line should have had eggs in them anyway). FSH (8 and 7) doesnt indicate low reserve BUT AHM hasnt been done,that might tell a different story. the outcome.....next time use higher dose of stimms from the start.
2.zero fertilization could be due to poor egg quality or poor sperm quality AND mainly poor human judgment on the day. should have done icsi

anyhow dr K is very confident that my next cycle (starting double dose of stimms,and doing icsi,no matter how many eggs) will work!!!!!
We should have another go within 3-6 months as if the egg quality is the case,it wont get better.
now the bad news    money.......we plainly cannot pay £4000 plus     i will try A-M recommendation and appeal to our PCT. however the chances are slim. ...........................

A-M i may need to take up your offer of re-reading my letters.  

love to all

xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh Venda - stupidly I thought your appt was tomorrow  
Do you feel better as a result of the meeting with Dr Kalu? Although you only had 5 over 18mm you had quite a lot at between 14 and 17mm didn't you? Did he give any reason why he thought they might be empty? 
I really   that you are able to get the funding for another go... Has anyone reading/lurking had success in getting funding for another cycle with Kingston PCT? 

Sharny - good luck for the first stimming scan tomorrow. I really hope you have lots of lovely juicy follies..

Bellaboo - good luck to you too for your baseline scan tomorrow.   that you'll be back on here telling us about having had your first injection xxx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

nic-they may have not been empty,he said that sometimes a human error is to blame!!   i do understand that but to bugger (sorry) the lot except 2?! i dont know. unfortunately noone knows if they were empty or there was human error to blame.  i only know of A-M winning against her PCT(surrey),but different circumstances .

anyhow how are you keeping lovely?

bella and sharny-good luck tomorrow girls!!!!!!!!    


xxxx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Sorry I haven't been on here for a while but I have been away and just got back today.

Niccad - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I was thinking of you whilst I was away and hoping for good news.  I hope that whatever you decide to do next brings you the happy news you deserve and I am sure that the doctors will have learnt a lot about what they can do to get a BFP next time.

Venda - I am sorry things didn't go well for you and it sounds like the doctors really let you down.  I can really sympathise with the funding side of it as I only get 1 go on the NHS so this is it for me before we have to pay privately.  I hope you can work out something with them to get another go for free.

Nicky - how is your sniffing going?  My scan is next Weds (same as you I think) so fingers crossed for that.

I've been sniffing for a week now and am now sniffing with a cold.  I have had a sore throat since Sunday which has developed into a cold.  I gues that is just normal rather than because of the drugs??  I haven't really noticed any other side effects yet so I hope it is working!  

Bellaboo - hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

Does anyone know anything about FSH?  I have had 3 blood tests (Nov 08, Apr 09, Nov 09) and they showed FSH of 3 , 6 and 9.  I didn't even know it was 9 until I got a letter and I don't understand how it can have got so bad so quickly.  Does it fluctuate a lot?

Hi to everyone else I haven't mentioned.....I am still catching up!

Charlie x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Ven

oh man i'm so very sorry.  Did QM actually mention human error?!?! Christ if you only get 1 shot at this then surely it's their cock up and they should fix it?  I stupidly thought 1 full cycle of IVF/ICSI meant that you had to get to ET.

So lots of letter writing to appeal?

How is DP taking it?  ** me if you get a chance hun.  I've been researching a couple of other clinics 'just in case'... like a bit of back up... i'm already preparing to sell a kidney for treatment  

xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi just a quickie as on my friends laptop in canada. 

Been thinking about you Nic and Ven- sounds like you both need to get more answers but are progressing well. Praying that you are feeling better!! Ven- I would fight hard for a 2nd free go as it sounds like they have messed this one up for you. Yes they didn't do ICSI with my 2nd as my DH's sperm has always been supersperm so no need to consider it. But they knew your DP wasn't brilliant so should have done it anyway regardless of this sample.

Sleepy- well done you girl! Can't believe he is here already     

Samia- thining of you and Eva for this week. I know she'll be great if she has her mum's fighting spirit.

Good luck to tarzangal- hopefully the results will come back "normal" 

Hi to everyone else- especially our cycle girls, Sharny, bella, and now Rosh! 



Will respond back properly next week x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Quick one - Charlie - FSH will change every month and can go down as well as up. Anything under 10 is considered to be good so don't worry about your 9 - it might just be a one off. Most clinics are now looking at AMH levels as a far more accurate indication of ovarian reserve.... 

Ven - human error!! seems like there was a lot of that going on. I've heard of a lot of girls on here who suggest having sex after the trigger shot 'just in case they miss an egg'... now it makes sense!!   

Samia - thinking of you for Thursday x


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Niccad.....I feel better now and will try and ignore the 9 as a blip!

x


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Just bookmarking, ladies
x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Evening ladies  

Ven - you poor love. What were they thinking  .  I think Silly had a template letter ready to write to her PCT, although didn't have to use it in the end. I think you would have a strong case and could contend the protocol that was used.

Charlie - sorry to hear that you've got a cold, that's so annoying as it's bad enough doing it normally.  It says on the Suprecur directions that it will still work if you've got a cold as long as you blow your nose before hand, so hopefully you'll be fine.  I know a few people who had no side effects so that's normal too.  As for your FSH like nic said, it's really nothing to worry about and you have had good results - anything under 10 is considered good.

Kazza - good to hear from you. Hope you're having fun!!

Sharny - best of luck tomorrow    Will be thinking of you xx

Thanks for all your good luck wishes. Will let you know how I get on tomorrow xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Evening!

Ven -  Sorry to hear you have mixed feelings about the appointment, but I really do think this is only natural. Sounds like a few issues were raised, and perhaps they need to do some serious planning for next time to ensure the same doesn't happen again, otherwise it is a waste of your emotions and money. Did you get the link for the templates I sent you a couple of nights ago?

Charlie - I'm not too sure on FSH, but sounds like Nic has answered the question just micely. I was always told mine was OK, but kind of took it for gospel and didn't ask any questions, I'm a bit sill, like that! 

Nic - Have been thinking of you, hope this week has started OK for you, big hugs    

Sam - I am so so sorry, I haven't got around to picking any bottles up, my head is the size of a bleedin pea! Don't if I am coming or going! By the time I get them to you, Eva will be eating solids! All the best for Thursday, will be praying for you all. 

Sleepy - Hope you got my text   Well done! If you need a hand with things please just shout, I am more than happy to come around in the evening after work if you need help with bathing, feeding, or just general advice. Call me if you have any concerns.

Rosh - I think it is sensible to have your plan B in place, but maybe selling a kidney is a little too far   I had my appeal letter all written before I even started and just filled in the gaps with dates and results as the cycle went on. I'm a great believer that if you prepare for these things you may not need them, a bit like when you go out with an umbrella...............

Bellaboo -  All the best for your scan tomorrow, try not to worry about it (easier said than done, and I was a real worrier so a bit hypocritical!) If you have bled during DR then chances are everything will be fine. Will be thinking of you.

Kezza - Hope you are having a fab time in Canada (tres jealous...........)

Hi to everyone else

Lots of love and


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Morning Girls  

Venda - How are you feeling?  I also had a similar number of follies to you & ended up with just 3, although Dr Kalu thought there may have been more but he just couldn't get to them...  About the funding Mini Me had a successful appeal & got a 2nd go BUT she is under Surrey PCT I think (  Mini, hope you're OK & stimms going well),  so it does happen.  Good luck.  

Niccad - How are you feeling now?  Hoping you can get the ball rolling asap with QM for your 2nd cycle or FET.  

Charlie - As everyone has said don't worry too much about FSH!  As you've proved it does bounce around every month.  Hope you're feeling better & not having any side effects with the spray.  I'm doing the injections to D/R as the spray didn't do it's job last time, luckily I don't seem to be having any side effects.  What time are you at QM next Wednesday?  I'm there at 11.15am.

Good Luck to everyone who has appointments this week!

AFM - Finding the injections at lot easier than the spray, mainly I guess as it's over & done with in the morning & that's it till the next day!  Has anyone here done the injections to DR, just wondering how long it took for AF to arrive?
I'm also very excited as DH & I are getting a dog this weekend!!!  A little Staffie who is around 2 or 3.  She was abandoned by her heavily pregnant owner a few weeks ago - they didn't even know her name...  Poor thing.  We're calling her Ziggy & I've fallen head over heals already!    

Love to all
Nicki xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi All!

Just bookmarking, and wanted to send love and best wishes to *Samia* and family. Will be thinking of little Eva tomorrow, I hope it all goes really well honey.

I hope everyone else is well, those having treatment are getting on ok, those with appointments good luck, those inbetween and beyond love and !!!

xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi,
Nicki - glad to hear that the injections are going well and that so far you haven't had any side effects.  SOOO jealous that you are getting a dog and Ziggy is such a fantastic name!! We'd love to get one, but aren't allowed to as it breaks the lease.  We also do quite a few house swaps and thought that it would reduce our options.

Sharny - hope it went well today   

Minime - How's it all going?? We haven't heard from you for a while. Is the stimming all going OK??  

Well, had my baseline scan this afternoon and it was all fine   . SOOOO pleased as I had convinced myself that there was going to be a problem. I was also amazed that the injection wasn't half as bad as I thought it was going to be. I felt really stupid though as I took the drugs to work in the small bucket thing you get with it. I put all the needles, etc in the bucket (as it came like that) and then put the lid on so that they wouldn't fall out. Of course nobody told me that the lid is bloody permanent and the bucket is for disposing of the needles after you have used them!! I felt like a right idiot!! The poor nurse then had to try and fish everything out of the small hole at the top. But appart from that all went well and I have my first scan on Monday as I'm on a high dose (x4).

Bellaboo xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi bella     what a great story!!!!! so please your scan went well. yes the jab is nothing isn't it  

sharny- hope all went well,cant wait to hear it all   

love to allXXXXXXX


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello,
Well my nose is totally blocked now so am struggling sniffing! Just trying to sniff as much as possible so hopefully some is getting through!  Thanks everyone for your notes about FSH.....obviously I am just worrying about all the things that can go wrong so thanks for making me feel better!

Nicki - my appointment is at 12.45 on Weds so a little after you.  Good that you aren't feeling any side effects either.  Hopefully we'll both be moving to the next stage on Weds.

Bellaboo  - glad your first scan went well and the injection was OK! How exciting that your next scan is so soon.  Hope you feel ok whilst you are injecting.

How long does it usually take when you go for your first scan? Do you take your DH with you?  I was assuming I would so that there are 2 of us to witness the injection stuff!

Hope everyone else is good.

Charlie xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Evenig girls,

Bella- Fab story   Glad the baseline went well, your now a stimmer x

Nikki- Glad the down reg jabs r going ok- awww u getting a fur baby... our cocker spainel Scooby is our spoilt rotten fur baby x

Ven- Sounds like you hade an intresting app with Dr Kalu- Human error   Good luck with the apeal huni x

Silly- Hope u and babies are all ok x

Mini- Hows down regging going x

Charlie- Hope the sniffing is going ok x

Samia- Good luck with Eva's opp tomorrow x

Hello to everyone else x

AFM- Had 1st stimming scan today..... My womb lining is 6mm, she said thats good and should reach 10mm by ET.
My tube is clear   last time it was a nurse that said she could see fluid, this time i had an asian lady doc ( not seen her before) she said that she could not see any fluid, was soooo happy to hear that 
I only have small follies growing, but she said that was not unusual with PCOS they take a while to respond and then all of a sudden they sprout!
So there keeping me on the same amount of 2 to 1 water, and will check on friday to see if they have sprouted, if not they will up my dose. So all in all im quite chuffed with today x


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry Charlie, our posts overlapped!
The baseline scan app only takes 15 mins or so, u have the scan done to make sure 'all is quite' and then they show you, and do the 1st jab for you!. My DH came with me, like you say just so the two of us could see what we had to do regarding the stimming jabs.
Hope the cold buggers off soon x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Sam - really have everything crossed that all goes well tomorrow, thinking of you all xxx
Ven - I think it is worth writing a letter and pushing it more, can they at least give you a credit twds next cycle for your missed ET?
Sharny - glad scan went well, not long now
Bella - your story made me laugh, glad that it went well today
Charlie - hope your cold goes soon, take good care of yourself
Niccad - hope you're doing ok
Kezza - how's the snow?
Nicky - so jealous of your dog, we want to get one but house not big enough, can you send us a pic?
Rosh - hope tx going well
Mini - where are you?  Hope you are ok xx
sorry for no gaps in this but as mentioned before it jumps up and down on me on long posts!
aFM - got my blood results back, FSH is 7 (phew!), LH is 7 then nearly had a heart attack as estrodiol is 241 and it's meant to be up to 65    but I think it's the way it's measured as it says 241 pmol so my maths says this is ok - does anyone know much about this though??
xxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

So sorry I haven't been around girls, I'll try and make up for it now. Make sure you are sitting comfortably it's gonna be a long one!

Ven - I would definitely appeal for more funding if I were you, the fact that you only get one cycle funded with Kingston PCT is wrong in itself when just a few miles up the road Surrey offer two... but for you not to even get to the end of that precious cycle partly due to bad management and human error just isn't on! I appealed to Surrey PCT as they changed their offering from 1 to 2 cycles shortly after we were referred, I used one of the appeal letter templates on the infertility network site (not sure if I'm allowed to say that) worth a look of you haven't already checked it out, good luck hun 

Sam - Sending you and your DH loads of love and hugs today, give brave little Eva a big hug from her Auntie Mini 

Sharny - I'm so pleased your scan went well and that your tube was clear 

Bella - Glad your baseline went well apart from the bucket incident  welcome to the world of stimms.

Charlie - Sorry to hear you are suffering with your nasty cold, make sure you look after yourself and get well soon 

Nicky70 - Hope your DR-ing is going well, I think my AF came along about 5 days after starting the Suprecur Injections. Congratulations on your little fur baby, how exciting! Maybe I could join you and Ziggy for a walk next week? 

Niccad - Been thinking of you loads hun, I hope you & your DH are doing ok 

Pinpin - I hope the acupuncture did the trick and you are feeling better 

Rosh - Four weeks, four weeks yippieee 

Tarzan - It sounds like your bloods are fine hun, on first reading I was worried for you as my estradiol was 245 and I was told that this was way too high and was probably masking my other hormones giving me a false FSH reading... BUT I think you are right about the pmol - it is a different measure/range. Are you getting your AMH tested as well? I think that's the key one to be sure everything is okay with your reserve xx

Sleepy - How's baby Liam settling in? I bet you really are Sleepy now!! 

Hi Silly, A-M, Kezza, Nicnac, Scaruh and all you other lovely ladies.

AFM - It was my last day at work on Friday which was sad after nearly five years but also a big relief. Even though I'm going to have to get my head down and start looking for freelance work soon I'm going to enjoy my freedom until the end of the month... I already feel more relaxed and better for it, even though today is my first day at home actually relaxing 

So I'm on day 11 of stimms and I had my second scan yesterday, we were all booked in for EC on Friday but we got a call from the hospital in the afternoon to say they wanted me to carry on stimming for a few more days. I've got four good sized follies on the right but my left ovary is taking a bit longer to respond hence the extra stimms - there are several smaller follies that we are hoping will catch up. All in all I am over the moon... with my AMH our consultant said we would do well to get 2-3 eggs _and_ at this stage last time I only had two follies... so, so far so good  

Lots of love and hugs to all, 
Mini xxxxxx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Samia - just wanted to say best of luck for you all today and thinking of you x

AFM - started Mat leave yesterday, have a few things planned to keep me busy over the next few days but after that should be able to keep up with you ladies better. Lots of    to those of you who need it xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls, 

quick one from me to let you all know she's fine but got to say that it was the hardest thing i've had to do in my whole life & i'm not looking forward to her having her palate done!! Thank you all very much for your kind messages it means so much to us both xxx  

Sam xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Sam - so, so happy to hear that it went well, she must be a brave little girl, well done xxx

Mini - so good to hear from you and so pleased this cycle is going well. It must have been sad to have your last day but it's the right decision for you and good luck with the freelance search. It's good that they are holding out for you to get more / bigger follies xx
I spoke to ARGC and they said my oestrodiol *is* high, it should be under 200  . Not sure what all this means but I guess I'll find out next week when I go for a mid-cycle scan (I'm now on "monitoring scan" at ARGC). For some reason they don't ask me to get AMH done, weird.

Had horrible day today, I got my immunes done, they took 18 vials of blood and I have a blood phobia, I often faint after normal blood tests!! DH came with me but I was a wreck. Heaven knows how I'll cope if I have to have IVIG. Praying that I won't have to 

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

tarzangal- just a quickie. my estrogen is 241 and dr wren said that was fine. A bit high but nothing to worry about and they monitor it at every scan too. I think you should have your AMH done privately so you've got all the facts. Its only about £70 and might give you a steer as to what is happening. I've decided not to have my immunes done as had a really bad cold whilst been here- plus someone else had a dodgy stomach and I picked that up within two minutes of contact. I think my NK's are non-existant! 

Samia- I had a dream about you and Eva last night. She was just going in for her 2nd op and I was holding your hand. But all was fabulous and she sailed through it! So glad she and you got through the first hurdle. 

Mini- all sounding good and watching with much interest. I'm less than a month before starting now!! Got my dummy ET booked in for Tuesday. 

Ven and Nic


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks Kezza, that's really reassured me.  My docs didn't do the AMH, just like yours.  I hope you've had a lovely time skiing.  And what  a nice dream about Samia x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sharny - so pleased that your scan went well and that your tubes were clear - that's excellent news    

Mini - I was getting a bit worried as we hadn't heard anything from you for a while, but really pleased for you that this cycle is going well. Lets hope that the left ovary catches up!!! When's your next scan??

Tarzangal - sorry that you had such a bad time at the hospital - that's such a lot of blood!!! I have no idea what oestrodiol is, but hope that Kezza has reassured you  

Sam - lots of love to you and Eva - great to hear that it all went well.

Kezza - welcome back. Can't believe you only have to wait another month. That's fantastic news!!

Did a 12 hour day today with a 15 minute break, so feeling totally knackered. Did my first injection about an hour ago and it all went well thank God!! With 4 vials it does take a long time to mix all the powder, but think I've got the hang of it. I can't wait until tomorrow as the final season of Lost if starting. Roll on the week-end   xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

hey not back yet. just waiting to leave and will be home tomorrow afternoon I think. Friday...? don't know what day it is at home?

bella- yes 4 is hard work. Try doing 6 in two liquids- seems to take an hour to do the prep!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Girls
Hve just come back from 2nd stims scan.....Been told hve to stimm for another week with an extra powder. Only had one follie that was 11mm and the rest were small  
So egg collection has been put back to proberly next fri.
Im hoping and   that the extra powder will do the trick and we can continue on  .
On a positive note, lining is all good and still no sign of fluid in the tube  .
Boss has been great, so i'm now going to work nxt week. Then the kids are off sking for half term and im taking the 2nd week of the 2ww as A.L.
Hope u all have a fab weekend x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sharny - sorry that the scan didn't go quite to plan, but it's great news that you tube are still clear and that your boss is so understanding. I've tried to time egg collection for half term (lets hope that I get that far  ) , so fingers crossed that the extra dose of powder does the trick  

Kezza - 6 vials must have taken you for ever!!!!

I've come down with a stinking cold and a rather odd weeping right eye - it won't stop crying and my students kept asking if I was alright! I could hardly see on my way home from work. I currently look like this   but with a smile on my face. Is this some weird side effect?? I get colds all the time, but never had this before!!


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Bella - I think itchy eyes are normal so you've prob got a variation on that??

Sharny - you must be a bit disappointed but far better that they keep you going to maximise the follies, it will be worth the wait I'm sure

Kezza - safe trip back

have a lovely weekend everyone  xxx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and enjoys Lost!!

Sharny – great news that your tubes are clear and that your work are being so supportive.  Fingers crossed that the extra powder does the trick and everything is good to go for EC next Friday.  Sounds like the timing will be perfect with half term.

Bellaboo – hope you feel better soon and you get rid of your cold.  QM’s told me that my cold was probably a coincidence as there are lots of bugs around.  I didn’t have a weeping eye but I read that the spray can irritate your eyes if you wear contact lenses so it could be a side effect.  I’ve got a stinking migraine now that I can’t shift but I guess if it means the drugs are working then that’s a good thing.

Nicki – have fun collecting Ziggy this weekend! We really want to get a dog too but haven’t worked out what to get yet so I am very jealous!

Mini – enjoy relaxing at home and I hope your stimming goes well over the next few days.  It’s my last day at work next week after 9 years although I have already been on gardening leave for a couple of months and thoroughly recommend being at home.  I don’t think I have time to work now which is worrying my DH!  It’s definitely good to not have to work whilst going through all this stuff.  I am going to wait until after all this is done before looking for a new job and hopefully my redundancy will last if this actually works and I finally get pregnant!

Samia – glad to hear that the op went so well.

Tarzangal – 18 vials of blood would have finished me off so well done for that!  Hope your scan goes well next week.

Charlie xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

bella- i had terrible sticky eyes during my first cycle. I'm a contact lense wearer and they say its a side effect. And yes there is a cold bug going around. xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Hope everyone is well.

Just a quickie from me.  QMs have got me on BCP from day 3 of my cycle.  Now last 2 periods were slightly shorter so CD3 is earlier in the month than predicted.  Does that make any difference?  Ta


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Morning all,

Mini- Hope your follies have grown some more, good luck for tomorrow x

Bella- Hope scan goes well tomorrow and you have some lovley follies growing x

Nicki- Hows ziggy settled in?

Kezza- Did you have a good holiday? Ohh not long to go and ur be back on the bandwagon x

Charlie- Whens your 1st scan hun? x

Ven & Nic- Hope your doing ok x

Samia- Glad Eva's op went well   x

Hello to everyone else, hope i've not missed any other appointments  
x
AFM- Had a fab weekend, we went to see Avatar 3d yesterday, its a fab film would recomend it, then had a lovley meal at Frankie & Bennys!
Got another scan tomorrow to see if follies have grown some more....   x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Sharny- that's exactly what we did on Friday night- Avatar 3d and F&B's in Kingston? 

Good luck for your scan. And to everyone else who has scan's tomorrow. xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Kezza- Yep we went to kingston too x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Just wanted to wish Sharny best of luck for her scan tomorrow and I think Mini might have one as well??   

Ven & Nic - hope you guys are doing OK. We're still thinking of you  

Charlie - it's so great that you don't have to worry about work - I'm rather jealous!! I do think it will make a big difference as you can just focus on your treatment. Am I right in thinking your first scan is Wednesday?

AFM:Thanks for the advice on the eyes, the weeping has stopped but as a lot of you have said, they are now rather itchy! Have got my first stimms scan tomorrow and I just can't believe how quickly the time is whizzing by. I'm going to be     tonight that my follies are growing. Fingers crossed!! It's the last week before half-term and I'm trying to make it as stress free as possible so my students will be shown lots of films this week


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Bellaboo – how are the injections going? Hope that your eyes are feeling better. Sounds like your students are going to be having a great week 

Nicky – I’m so envious about your dog & love the name Ziggy. I’m desperate to get one, but DH doesn’t like dogs.. or cats… BOOOO. Good luck for the scan on Wednesday x

Sharny – how did you get on today Praying that those little follies have grown nice and juicy.. x 

Tarzangal – how’s the monitoring cycle going & all the immune stuff? When do you get the results?? Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow... x

Mini – are you having EC today? I’m praying that everything is going well & that your left ovary had a nice growth spurt…   

Kezza – you’re back!!! You were really missed. How was the skiing? Guess you didn’t get the broken leg your logic seemed to want.. Any news from work yet or have they buried their heads in the sand?

Som – how are you enjoying maternity leave?? Can’t believe time has passed so quickly… doesn’t seem that long ago we were say in Harts Boatyard and it was early days for you x

Charlie – I’m a huge Lost fan… can’t wait for next week – can’t believe I’m so hooked again so quickly… Good luck for your scan this week

Rosh – makes no difference when you start the pill… you just end up staying on it for a few days longer… unfortunately x 

Ven – how are you doing?? Have you started making any plans on what to do next? I hope that you’re ok… xx

A big hello to Silly, pinpin, Samia, Sleepy and everyone else… 

AFM – I just got some results from my immune guy faxed through. Not sure about the results but think they are ok… need to do some more investigating.. I have an appointment at ARGC on 23rd, same day as my follow up at the Bridge and I’m also seeing my immune Dr that day too, so by that night I should have a plan on what to do next. In the meantime I’m on a fitness binge…. (well, except for the drinking this last weekend). I’ve even resorted to buying Davina McCall work out DVD and can be seen prancing around the house at 6am each morning. After a week of this I’ve PUT ON 2 lbs… ARGH!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Nic! Good to see you have a plan. That all sounds like fun and hopefully Dr G will have some answers. 

Bella- I've got a poorly eye in sympathy for you xxx

Sharny- how is it going? 

Nicky- great name. Very jealous as can't have a job whilst working full time. But hopefully one day....

Tarzangal- let me know when you are free to meet up. Be good to hear about your cycle. 

Charlie- I don't think I officially said hello so  

Mini- what's happening girl? Give us some news. 

Hi to everyone else. 

AFM- Skiing was ok. Conditions weren't fantastic but we had fun anyway. No broken limbs  Work haven't come back to me today (first day back) and really hoping they hurry up. Need to have a plan for 4 weeks time as that is when I start my stims. 

Very tired and jetlagged still. Time to start being heathly. Appointment tomorrow at the Lister for my Dummy ET and hopefully get my drugs! 

Isn't it about time that we had a meet up?


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Evening all!

Kezza - glad to hear that you had fun skiing. Where abouts in Canada were you? Shame that your work haven't come back to you yet, have they given any indication as to when they will?? Best of luck with the dummy ET run tomorrow and hope you get your drugs!

Sharny - hope your scan went well today    How did you get on??

Nic - really pleased that the wheels are in motion and that you're starting to get results back. Sounds like the 23rd will be a big (and very busy) day. I love the fact that Davina is helping you on your fitness quest, I'm sure that the extra 2lbs is pure muscle   I'm also a HUGE Lost fan and can't believe that this is the final series, but what the blimmin' hell is going on??!!

Mini - is everything still going OK??

AFM: had my first stimms scan this morning after being on the injections for 5 days.  It was a bit of an anti-climax actually as we were really nervous, but were just told that everything is 'fine'. My womb is 5.3cm thick, on the right side I have 2 follies which are 11mm and 5 that are 'small' (what ever that means!) and on the left just 2 'small' ones.  My DH said to the DR is that good, bad, average, but all we got was 'fine'.  So I guess that it's early days and we'll see how things have progress on Wednesday. I'm to continue of the 4 powders. Does this seem OK to you guys??

In the meantime, I am queen of protein and drinking water like there is a shortage!!

Big hello to everyones else - plus I'm really up for meeting soon!! xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Girls, Well had my scan earlier today and ive only got an extra 2 follies worth measuring  
2 on my left at 11mm & 15mm and 1 on my right at 12mm.
Been told to stay with the 3 powders and i've got yet another bloody scan wednesday.
What is the average amount of follies that you should have? and what is the average size they should be?
Is there anything else that i can do, to increase the number? i've been drinking 2L of water a day and eating lots of protein


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

First time I had 9 worth measuring and got 6 eggs.
2nd I had 4 worth measuring and got 2 eggs. 

First time didn't bother with anything in terms of water, protein, hot water bottles. And the 2nd one I went mad with everything. The outcome was the same but at least you are feel you are doing something. 

But Sleepy had 6 worth measuring and got 12 eggs!! So you never know. 

Hot water bottles all the way girlies!!! Did you both see Katie? If so what did she say? xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks kezza, it's just soo frustrating ive been stimming for 14 days and still have so little  
They started me on 2 powders because i have pcos, then upped it to 3......
No i didn't see katie, ive been having my scans done by an asian lady doc (dont knw her name!) like bella says all she says is that its 'fine' and 'hopefully the small ones will grow some more by the next scan'!!!!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Dr Kaur? She is lovely and is very good so don't worry you are in good hands. She does the EC normally so at least she'll have seen what you've got and she'll make sure she gets as much as she can. 

And don't panic you have time yet. And it is quality not quantity that matters and you've got age on your side so I'm sure they'll be healthy little buggers!!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

I'm so sorry for going all quiet on you, I wrote a big long post last night but lost it and was too sleepy to write it all again!! 

Bella – It sounds like you just have slow growers which isn't a bad thing at all, nine follies is a great number for your first scan and pretty average I think 

Sharny – So sorry you were disappointed today lovely, I know that feeling! You are doing everything you can, just keep up the water and protein and keep your tummy nice and warm with a hot water bottle or heat pack. I think the follies need to be around 17-22mm by egg collection. You often hear that slow growers are a good thing so hang in there hun xx

Niccad – So lovely to hear from you hun and great to hear that you starting to make plans again  I've got the Davina work out DVD... I've never actually done it all the way through 

Tarzangal – Blimey hope you have recovered from giving all that blood!! When do you get the results back? xx

Kezza – Great to have you back, good luck with your dummy ET tomorrow 

Samia – How's little Eva getting on? xx

Som – Wowee maternity leave already, enjoy every second hun xx

Rosh – As Nic said it doesn't make too much difference if your AF is a bit out but I always gave QM's a call on day 1 just to be sure xx

Charlie – hope your nose has cleared a bit now, good luck for Wednesday! 

Nicki – We wanna see some pics of Ziggy  Will be thinking of you on Wednesday  

Update from me – I had a bit of a wobble after my scan on Friday as the extra few days of stimms didn't seem too have any effect on my left ovary... instead we just sacrificed one of my precious good ones on the right as it had got too big!! I walked out of the hospital in tears thinking they'd all be overly mature by the time we got to egg collection today and we'd end up with nothing BUT we got four little beauties, yippieeeee! Although it's the same amount as last time I've come to learn that it will always be about quality not quantity with me. My eggs grew at a far steadier pace this time on lower doses of all the drugs, I'm praying that this will give us a better fertilization rate than we've had before    Gonna be a long night waiting to find out!

Hello to all you other lovely ladies, 
Mini xxxxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Mini - sorry, had no idea egg collection was today!!! SOOO pleased that you got 4 good ones    , that's brilliant news!! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and praying that they fertilise     

Kezza - thanks for the advice on the follies, really helpful  

Sharny - I've been having Dr Kaur as well and she seems very sweet, but it's difficult to know where you stand! Sorry that you still aren't getting where you want to be. Lets hope Wednesday brings good news for both of us    xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Mini!!!! So pleased for you and hope that they are getting jiggy tonight


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Thanks girls  

Kezza - you are such a star, always popping on to put everyone's mind at rest xx 

Bella - I kinda didn't want to make a big thing of EC being today as I was so worried it wouldn't go well   I'm gonna be praying that you and Sharny will be right behind me and that we get a string of BFP's very soon  xxx

lots of love xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Mini- Yay 4 eggies. i'll be   for you my lovley. Thanks for the follie info  

Bella- Yes she does seem sweet, but not much of a talker though!
It sounds like you have some quite good follies growing there  

Let's hope wednesday scans are good for us both, and we have some lovley juicy follies x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Evening girls!
Mini - Yipee! that's great, thinking of you and   for some really good embies for you tomorrow xx
Sharny - I know that is must be frustrating for you but I think it's good that they are waiting for the right moment, I wanted to wait longer last time and they wouldn't let me.  
Bella - that all sounds good.  I had Dr Kaur first time and really liked her.  Did she hand you a pen and paper to write down your follie details while the ultrasound was up inside you?  I found that hilarious!
Ven - how are you doing?  
Nic - looking fwd to catching up tomorrow eve.  Will give you the low down on ARGC and would like to pick your brains about the immunes.  Am a bit scared I've opened a can of worms (see below)
Kezza - so good to have you back.  Will PM you re dates.  
Charlie - good luck for Wednesday
Hi to everyone else  
AFM - have been worrying a bit about immune results this weekend.  As I've decided that I can't do the IVIG (for many reasons and particularly as I have a huge blood phobia).  So I'm really praying I won't need it as don't want to go against advice of clinic if that is what they say I need.  I'm almost never ill which is why I wanted them tested, just hope that if there's an issue it can be solved in another way.  they're due in about 10 days from now  xxxx  

I'm happy to arrange next meet up if you'd all like to PM me with dates.  Shall we make it in the next 3 weeks??
xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza - wanted to also say good luck for the dummy ET tomorrow xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Mini- you girls have been there for me when I've needed you! 


Tarzangal- So hoping that nothing is wrong and you come back clear. Thanks for arranging a meet up. Dates I can make are Sunday 21st, Friday 26th, Saturday 27th & 
Sunday 28th. Probably some others but don't have my work diary in front of me so not sure of the plans for next week.


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Good morning girls,

I've been wanting to do personals last week but it has been such a busy week at work I didn't get a chance to sit down and do a proper one so here goes...

Kezza - Now that you are back from a lovely holidays in Canada (although it sounds like you've had a few bugs whilst out there  ) you must be so looking forward to moving on to your tx plan and you're starting stims in 4 weeks! wow I'm getting excited for you ! 

Tarzangal - I know exactly what you mean about feeling like you're opening a can of worms with immunes however I know that for me this was the answer to our otherwise unexplained infertility so I hope it brings you the answers you need too and don't be scared if some of the markers show problems it could be a good thing and they only tests for those that are treatable. There is a non blood product and cheaper alternative to ivig, it's called intralipids however I do not believe that ARGC offer this option as it is a much newer treatment for NK cells and you can get that providing that lab tests shows it works for you. Dr G offers this option and both myself and Niccad have had intralipids as well as ivig with him and he usually recommends a mixture of both. Let me know if you have any questions but until you get your results please try and relax  
How's the monitoring cycle going?
Thank you for offering to organise the next meet up, i'm up for it, an evening during the week is generally better for me and i'm pretty free for the next few weeks!

Mini me- You have kept that one quiet haven't you!!   I am so chuffed for you that you got 4 eggs and it sounds like they shoudl be of fab quality with a nice steady growing pace. I hope you get fab news this am and lovely embies to put back in a couple of days    
I can't believe you are going to be PUPO so soon - oh I so want you to be the first BFP of 2010!  

Sharny - Good luck for the scan on wednesday. Keep up with the protein and water intake. The ones that weren't worth measuring last time will have grown by wednesday and defo worth measuring then    

Bella - Don't worry about those numbers they sound good for a first scan. By wednesday there will be more and they will have grown and if not enough then they might let you stims for an extra few days to give them a chance to mature - that's what they did with me.    

Rosh - sorry I am not sure you got a reply on your question regarding OCP. If your AF was only a few days early then it's not a problem and won't change the plan. It just means that you will have started the OCP a few extra days early that's all but you will stop taking it exactly as per planning provided by QM. Not long for you now is it?  

Sleepy - How are you and baby doing? I hope all is well and can't wait to see pictures of your little treasure!  

Somnium - How are you doing? Any signs of your little princess yet?  

Samia - How is baby Eva doing? I can't imagine how stressful these past few days must have been for you   I'm thinking of you  

SarahTM - I saw on ** that you have packed your bags!!! Woohooo!   Well done! How are you feeling? What is your EDD?

Niccad - You made me laugh with your comment about pancing to D Mccall at 6 am !   It sounds like you are taking the bull by the horns and being careful about your next plan of action with lots of options open. I like that and hope you will have a good plan on the 23rd feb   By the way I saw your LAD results on the other thread and they are not too bad actually and yes b cells are the most important not the T ones. I think Dr G might recommend that you go to greece when you are BFP for a booster unless you feel strongly about this result and decide to go before. 

Pix - how are you doing hun?  

Venda - How are you? Have you written to PCT to appeal yet? Good luck   I'm thinking of you  

Silly - How's the bump? I hope that you are feeling great and blooming   How are you coping with the shift work?  

Nicki - How's the dog then? Bet he's keeping you busy!! Can we see a pic ? It sounds like you are a master of the injections now, i hope they are still going well  

Hi to everyone else and I hope you are well Wombly, Nicnacnoo, Lauralou, Grimmy, Liz, Rooby & Tanya!  

AFM - I had a busy week at work last week   I had yet another ivig drip on saturday with Dr G as one of my immune marker was a bit raised at last retest so felt tired all weekend but had a lovely quiet one.
I've been to my GP on friday pm to get results of my last full blood count and was told that my white cells are slightly raised which is apparently common when pregnant but having to retest today to keep on eye on them. She has also prescribed me an anti spasmodic for my (UC) uclerative colitis as I am still getting some pains at night. She has signed me off work for 4 weeks as she says I need to rest in order for my UC to get under control especially as i have to travel for meetings which according to her doesn't help. I was a bit hesitant at first to accept this as was 1/ worried to be bored at home and 2/ what work would make of this! My Dh was with me and looking at me like I was mad when he saw me hesitate!!! Anyway i accepted the note and have to say that I now think this was the right decision and I am going got try and relax and rest over the next few weeks. My boss was so lovely and understanding about it he is so down to earth and said how much more important it is for me to look after myself and my baby than being at work. He is a star and it really touches me that some people can be so kind. I am not certain that his boss fully shares his view though as she called me a few times yesterday asking me to send email to such and such so I hope she doesn't do that today otherwise I will have to tell her that I am not actually supposed to be working! 
It also means I will be on here a lot more and so many of you are cycling now I hope I will be able to help a little  
I also have my next NHS scan at 21 weeks on 23rd Feb, I can't wait to see our baby again and hope he is fine!

Lots of love to all,

Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Pinpin- your boss and GP sound lovely- I could do with taking all of March off- Can you arrange?!?!?
Glad you are getting things under control and your health and baby Pinpin are the most important. We forget sometimes that work will still be there when we are back to our normal selves. xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello Girls  

Pinpin - Your boss does sound wonderful!  Now make sure you put your feet up girl!

Mini me - How are you feeling this morning?  Have been praying    that you get some very good news this morning!

Sharny & Bella - Fingers crossed you get lots of juicy follies at your scans tomorrow.  

Charlie - How are you?  Big day tomorrow!  Fingers crossed we'll both have had our 1st stimming injection by tomorrow evening.  

Kezza - Hope your feeling better.  I guess Canada must have been buzzing with the Winter Olympics just around the corner! Hope the dummy ET went well.

 to everyone else, hope you're all having a nice week.

AFM - Have got my baseline tomorrow & am a bit nervous as this is where it all went pear shaped last time....  AF arrived properly Sunday pm so I'll probably still be bleeding during tomorrows scan (I hate that!), but hopefully they'll still be able to measure my womb lining & give me the thumbs up to start Stimming!  I had a major night sweat last night, yuk, woke up soaking wet!  Not a nice side effect but guess it means the drugs are doing something....

Anyway we picked up Ziggy on Saturday & she's settled straight in & is absolutely gorgeous!  Exhausting though, she's so inquisitive & insists in sitting horizontally between us on the sofa so we can both stroke her tummy!  Loving her to bits!  Will have to get DH to assist me putting a photo up of her on here as am a bit of dummy when it comes to doing things like that.....  

Anyway, am a bit worried about how I'm going to cope with all the injections, I'm on 6 Menopur so 2 injections in the evening as well as the one in the morning, my legs are already pretty sore. Can't wait though! 

Love Nicki xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Kezza - I wish i could arrange some time off for you in march, if only I had a sick note pad hey!!    Have you thought about whether you will be taking any time off then? When do you think work will come back to about the redundancy? I hope you get some good news on that front  

Nicki - Oh Ziggy sounds adorable lying between you two so you can both stroke his tummy ! I hope tomorrow's scan goes well, I remember this was the sticky point for you last time but you have been all checked out since so tomorrow will be a doddle and you'll be starting the stims injections!    

Mini me - I am thinking of you today   Have you heard anything from the clinic yet? I have everything crossed for some good news and lovely embies.

Pinpin x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi Girls, 

I got the call... of the four only two were suitable for ICSI (other two were too immature) I started to panic as all my eggs have been okay for ICSI in the past and given that we've always had a low fertilization rate I didn't think we'd stand much chance with just two....but they BOTH fertilized!  

Yipppiiieeeee I'm so pleased I'm gonna have to do a little dance   

So we're all booked in for ET tomorrow at 2:30pm (providing they continue to grow big and strong ) and I've decided to treat myself to pre & post ET acupuncture at the Zita West clinic as it's only a short taxi ride away. I want so much to create a lovely relaxed and snug home for them 

Pinpin – Welcome to the daytime TV club, I'm so pleased you decided to take your doctor up on the sick note and I hope all the R&R does the trick and you feel better soon 

Nicki – Sorry your legs are starting to get sore, when you start stimms tomorrow  you should ask if you can do some of the jabs in your tummy to spread the soreness around.. that's what I did although I'm still black and blue!! 

Kezza – I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you get the time off you need so that we can do lunch  I have to say I feel much calmer this time now that I don't have the added stress of work, I hope things work out for you too 

Right I'm off to clean the house from top to bottom ready to bring my embies home  

Mini xxxxxxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

For mini   
Soo happy for you my lovley x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Woohoo Mini me and here's a little dance for you and your embies     
I think these two will be very strong and you might be on for twins my lovely !!!

Oh i'm chuffed with your news !  

Don't work too hard on the cleaning of the house make sure you take some time out with your feet up too. I think accu before and after is defo a great idea and Zita West is THE place to have it done. You go girl! 

Pinpin x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Mini...    for you two little embies... That's such great news & obviously means they were great eggs. YIPPEE!!. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow afternoon when you'll be PUPO. So excited for you... Feel the need to dance a bit more...  

I heard that Zita West Acu is completely different from Nick & is more of a 'womb' room. I'm sure she'll get you really relaxed and calm for those embies to snuggle in xx

Nicky - good luck for tomorrow. Fingers are crossed for you. Ziggy sounds adorable... I'm sure rubbing his tummy is going to keep you really calm over the next few weeks. x

Sharny and Bellaboo - try not to worry too much about the number of follies. Stupid me saying that as I got in a complete state but learnt my lesson. As long as you have a few that's all that's needed.. Good luck for the next scans tomorrow xx

Pinpin - great to hear from you. I think staying at home is definitely the best thing to do. Get back into the routine you had before... resting, walking to have a croissant, resting, sipping herbal tea... all in a zen like state..  

Tarzangal - definitely up for a meet up. Week nights generally work best for me as weekends are DH time... x

Charlie - good luck for tomorrow...

Hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Mini!!!!!         
That is brilliant news. Going to look into the zita west thing as I might do that too. 

I had my dummy ET this afternoon with a lovely guy at the Lister. They have a toilet within ****ing distance of the chair so all good news. Plus they said that it was "easy" to find where my precious cargo needs to go, so I'm reassured now. 

Time off? ...... well I'm still waiting for an answer and going to chase tomorrow as over 3 weeks then since I asked. If not I'm going to ask their advice on time off and tell that my consultant has said I need 1 month off (which she hasn't but it might do the job with getting time off) and if they don't play ball, I'm going to get signed off from 1 week after stims start to 1 week after the ET. So approx 8th March to 29th March. Sod them!!! So yes definately be available for meet ups. Can't believe it is only 20 days until the mountain climb starts again.  

BTW- a girl on the Lister thread got a natural BFP this morning. 3rd girl in a month. Apparently if you use Cyclogest after ovulation, it can help you get pregnant naturally. I'll get more details but worth trying if you have any spare ones and are waiting to cycle?


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for all your lovely dances girls 

Kezza – I just read about Bizi on the Lister Thread too... sounds like the bum bullets are worth a try when TTC naturally too! Very exciting. I'll let you know how I get on at Zita West, I didn't ever see Nick at The Bridge so I won't be able to compare. Seemed like a good choice though... it's only a 10 min taxi ride away or if you have ET on a Tuesday I think they may even do a few hours at The Lister itself. Price wise they have quoted me £155... we'd put a bit extra away in case we got to blasts but seeing as we didn't accu seems like a good investment! 

xxxx

Ps. Didn't get very far with the cleaning, think I might watch a DVD


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Just a quickie to say Well Done to Mini and all the best for ET tomorrow xxx

Will write more tomorrow but don't forget all of you to let me know available dates for meet up!

xxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Just a quickie to wish good luck to Bella, nicki & charlie for their scans tomorrow & good luck to mini for ET tomorrow x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck to Nicki, Bella and Charlie. Sharny-are you there tomorrow too? 
Also good luck to Mini- the ET room is a lot nicer than at the Bridge  . I'm going to try to the bum bullets starting on Friday as a last chance attempt before cycle 3! 

Been to a new accupuncture lady tonight. I never felt anything when I saw Hilary Haynes but had a really strong sensation when I did the pre&post ET with Nick at the Bridge. Well today I got a really strong sensation and she did more than just put them in and leave the room. Also she did some cupping on my stomach to stimulate blood flow which was weird but really good. Feel much better than I did this morning so hopefully it is doing something.


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Yep, im back there tomorrow too for yet another scan... im   that my follies have grown and we can get to EC for  friday .
Sounds like you enjoyed acu kezza. My fingers are crossed for you, that the 'bum bullets' do the trick for you this month   x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

good luck sharny xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

And lots of love and luck from me to Bella, Sharny, Nicki and Charlie, it's gonna be a big day tomorrow hey! Fingers crossed it's good news all round    

I'm glad your dummy ET went well Kezza, I'm excited to see the room now xx

Mini xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Apparently you should ask your consultant before trying the pessaries on a natural cycle but it seems it can't hurt. What do you think? I've got 5 left from the last cycle? xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Just a quick one from me as I went straight to the theatre from work and have just got back in.  Mini - such brilliant news   , so pleased for you  . REALLY hope that this works for you my lovely!!!!  

Thanks for all your good luck messages for tomorrow. Will write a proper post tomorrow with personals, just wanted to congratulate Mini. 

Off to bed now xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Good luck to Sharny, Bella, Nicki and Charlie for the scans today !!    

Mini me - good luck with ET and enjoy the accup at Zita West    

Kezza - I hope the bum bullets do the trick, it sounds like it can work and you've used tehm before so you know you're not allergic to them therefore don't think there's much risk using the left overs to be honest it can only help 

Pinpin x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Afternoon Girls  

Yippee!!!  Just got back from my baseline & all is well so I can start my stimming drugs tonight!      At long last!

So thrilled to be getting to the final stages, fingers crossed EC should be on Feb 22nd.  

Hoping all's good for Charlie's baseline & also Bella & Sharny's scans show lots of follies.    

Mini - Are you Pupo now?  Hoping you are all chilled after your acupuncture at Zita Wests.  

Must go, Ziggy discovered a little hole in the fence behind our shed yesterday, turned it into a big hole & decided to go visit our neighbour without permission!!!
So scared, really thought I'd lost her - Naughty Girl!  Meant to be helping DH fix it but it's so cold outside, so think I'll snuggle up with Ziggy on the sofa & watch him do the hard work instead...!  

Lots of love,
Nicki xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

That is brilliant news Nicki- you must be so relieved!!!  

Naughty Ziggy!!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicki - so so pleased that you've started stimming and that the DR started... YIPPEE. When is your first stimming scan & how much menophur are you on? xx

Charlie, Bellaboo and Sharny - hope your scans have/are going well too xx

Mini - ? xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Mini's not in until 2.30pm so I guess she'll be on later today to give us the good news!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hurray for Nicki for starting stimms today   At long last you're properly in the swing of the cycle now and time fly to EC!! wooho! Ziggy sounds like a lot of fun  

Here's some     to Mini me probably having accupuncture as i'm typing this! 

Charlie & Bella we're waiting for your news


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Yay for nicki- so happy for you, your on the next stage huni x

We have EC booked for friday   
On the left i have a 20,15,13 and smaller ones,
On the right i have 17,16,16,14,13 and some smaller, katie said that they will grow a little more over the next few days, so im   that we will have 8 good size follies come friday. 
Got to take my trigger tonight, ohh this seems soooo real now  
x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

That is brilliant Sharny. Good numbers!! Even if you get 6 that is still good.   that Friday brings you good news!! xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

see Sharny... told you!!! Good number! Good luck with the trigger tonight


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done Sharny! Excellent news!      
Roll on Friday &  you get a good crop of eggies!

Niccad - I'm on 6 powders of Menopur, last time we did 5 & I only got 3 eggs so hoping the extra powder will do the trick. My 1st stimm scan is Next Wednesday.


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello girls,
Thanks for all your messages.  I haven't been on for a while as I had a migraine for 5 days and I wanted to chop my head off!  Thank god it has finally gone as I didn't think I was going to be able to carry on.  I always get a migraine with my period but this was especially bad....I guess it was all the hormones going mad.

Anyway good news is that my scan was fine and I've had my first jab!    I'm on 3 powders and my next scan is next Weds so fingers crossed they do the trick.  I'm totally freaked out about actually preparing the injection but that will be good fun for tomorrow night!

Glad your scan went well too Nicky and Sharny you are all set for EC on Friday.  Hope you get lots of rest over the next couple of days.

I am still catching up reading all the other messages from the last few days but just thought I would post so hi to everyone else and I shall look forward to hearing all your news.

Charlie xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello ladies.....

Great to see some positivity on here!!!  An exciting week for so many of you!  Lets hope that   is in the air!!!

Pix - Glad the scan went well, thats great news.  Try not to be freaked out about tomorrow, you will be fine,  !!! x

Sharny - GREAT news!  Lets hope things continue going so well!!  Its happening!!! x

Mini - Hoping those embies are now snuggled in where they belong!!!  Hope this afternoon has gone/is going well honey x

Nicki - How is Ziggy settling?  I see we have had some adventures already!!!  Brilliant, I love a bit of mischief!! x

Kezza - Thats great you found someone for accu, and you felt it went so well.  I have only had accu for a back prob, but see on here that quite a few of you use it within treatment, will have to get some advice when I am closer to that stage.  Glad things are moving in the right direction for you again hon x

Samia - HOw is little Eva getting on?  Thinking of you x

Silly - How is that bump doing?  Hope you are feeling well x

To Rooby, Tarz, niccad, bella, charlie, pinpin, rosh and all you other lovely ladies, I hope you are all well and smiling.  Love to everyone xxx

Sorry I havent been on for a while, been on a heavy run of shifts, and not sleeping at all well so been rocking around with a fuzzy head!!! (hence limited responses as cant read back enough!)
Shall check on later for the 'news'!!!

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Charlie xx. If you need help then please get in touch and I'm sure we can talk you through it. Don't forget to loosen the caps on the needles alittle first as they can be difficult to do when you have the syringe on. And when injecting hold down for more like 10 seconds as sometimes it takes awhile for the liquid to come through. Other than that it is should be quite straightforward. A chocolate biscuit on standby, for being a brave girl, is always advisable!! 

Hi Nicnacnoo- if you need some info on acupuncture then I'm sure I've got something or could ask my new lady. 

Nicki- I was on 6 powders last time and it just takes longer to do the 2 liquids so handy if both of you can be around to do it together. If not then just taking your time and preparing everything in advance (2 lots of needles, 2 liquids, 2 cotton wools etc) Good luck! 

AFM- well heard back from my personnel department about the redundancy/time off and no news really. She said that they are waiting for some senior people to come back to them from our European operations and they are being very slow. She asked me to detail what the treatment entailed (in case they can't offer me a package to leave) and how much time off I would need. I said 2/5-3weeks and she said she would give it some thought as to how to handle it and come back to me tomorrow. so fingers crossed xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sharny - fantastic news that you're all set for Friday   . SO pleased for you sweetie.

Charlie - glad that your migraine has gone now. How annoying!

Nikki - excellent news about your baseline scan and you'll be fine with the injections. Just take your time and as Kezza said, loosen the cover on the yellow needle before you put it on as it can be really stiff.

Well, sorry to break the good news run, but I finally finished crying about half and hour ago.  My follies haven't really grown since Wednesday, only one is 15mm and the nurse said that it's unlikely that another one will catch it up for Friday's scan.  She left the room to discuss things with Dr Kaur and said to keep going, but they'll make a final decision on Friday. To make matters worse she then through in the bomb shell that actually the rules have changed again, and this will be the only NHS go I get (even though I have a letter saying I'm entittled to 2 goes  !!!).  It was the only scan my DH couldn't make, so I had to get a bus and train all the way home and I just sat at the back of the bus quietly sobbing    Girls I'm gutted. Sorry to bring everyone down, but I think it might be the end of the road for us.


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bella - I'm so sorry hun, that's so difficult for you.  

Have they upped your dosage at all?  Really hoping & praying  that they have a sudden burst over the next few days & you have some more follies come Friday.  I can't remember if this is your 1st scan or have you been stimming longer than a week?  

As for the nurse telling you this is your only free go well that's bo****ks    - You have it in writing that you have 2 & I'm sure they have to honour that!  They can't just change the rules half way through.  Which PCT are you under?  Definitely kick up a fuss! 

I'm sorry I can't be much help, really feel for you.    Someone had suggested before to someone else who was in a similar boat re follies that perhaps you could just offer to pay for the drugs from this cycle & restart a fresh (nhs) ivf on a higher dosage?

Thinking of you & really hope you have better news come Friday.
Love Nicki xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nicky, Sharny & Charlie - so glad today went well for you all

Bella - I'm so sorry and especially that you had to deal with this on your own.  It's absolutely ridiculous that they chose this time to tell you you're only entitled to one.  Surely they can't change their minds like that?  You have in writing that you are entitled to two!  If worst comes to worst, can you do another go where you pay for your drugs?  It's the EC that is the expensive part and (assuming the worst here) if that doesn't happen you could have another go because actually they will have only paid for the drugs? 
I'm sorry to say but I have often thought that QM don't do enough monitoring, you should not be in this position.
About this time, did they give you any advice at all?  Can you just try eating as much protein as possible, hot water bottles etc?
Bella, I'm really upset for you, you don't deserve this at all     and I'm praying for spurts of growth for you for Friday xxxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Bella - I'm so sorry honey, sending you HUGE (((hugs))).  I will be keeping everything crossed that those follies fight back and your luck improves.  Wish I had the words to cheer you up, will   for good news for you sweetie xxx

Kezza -  Thanks for that, such a novice with all this so have no idea when I should commence accu etc.  My fingers are x for good news from work tomorrow x

xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks ladies, your words really do mean a lot. There was no mention of increasing my dose (currently on 4 powders) and was told to continue (this is my 2nd scan). I'm rather angry now as what a thing to tell me one minute after being told we might need to cancel the cycle! I'm going to take my letter (with the 2 cycles written on it) and wave it under their noses if it's game over on Friday.  Thanks for the advice on offering to pay for the drugs as well.  I'll just have to prey that a miracle happens between now and Friday


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh bella   hang on in there hun..... on my friday scan i had a 15,12 and 13 and by today i have a few more and of better size.
You still have a couple of days to go   they might want you stim longer thats what i did. I have been stimming for 15 days!!!
Dont lose hope yet my lovley xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Me again..... What do i do with the sharps bin and spare needles etc once i've done the trigger tonight? x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Sharny - give it to QMs when you go in for your EC.  If you forget (like I did) you can take it to Bridge when you have ET


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Sharny- take them with you and give them to Nick at the ACU at QM's when you have your EC. 

Bella- I had a similar experience to you on about the same time and they said that if my didn't grow then it would be game over. But during that time I did what you need to do, hot water bottle, lots of protein and water. By EC I had 3 over the line and got two eggs. So as they say, it ain't over until the fat lady sings (did Julie sing today?) so have faith and we'll pray for you. 

As for the "only one cycle", I am so annoyed I think I'm going to burst. How dare they? Which PCT are you with? Kingston I think. We'll go onto their website and check the rules. As others have said it is 1 full cycle which at the moment you haven't had. So don't panic- can't believe they picked that moment to tell you  

Nicnacnoo- ideally start acupuncture as soon as you can but before you start with your OCP. Then 2 x month until you start stimming, then every week until ET. Then stop as it doesn't help after that. hope that helps. xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sharny - You have to take the sharps bin back with you to QMs on Fri & DH will need to take it to the ACU for them to dispose of whilst you're having EC.

Just had a nightmare doing our 1st injection(s). Firstly we could only get around 8 mls of Menopur by the time we'd finished mixing in each syringe & then DH pressed the loaded trigger on the 2nd injection before it was on my leg & we lost the injection completely!!!!  It ended up all over the floor!!   

As it's our 1st night doing the injections I have loads of Menopur so made up another injection but that does mean I'm going to be 3 short towards the end...  Will QM let me have another 3 powders at my scan next week?  Could have screamed at DH!!!

Just worried that as each water is 1ml I should still end up with 1ml (or even more) by the time I've finished mixing.....

Sorry girls!
Nicki xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Nicki- We done the same thing, or should i say our DH's done the same thing  he pushed the trigger 'just to see' before it was in my leg.
Mention it at your next app, as they gave me some more to make up for the cock up!!
Somedays i never quite got the whole amount once i had mixed up, im sure it dosn't make a huge difference if its only a little x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nicki- yes they should give you some more. They won't be happy about it (but they never are happy) but they have them in the cabinet. So don't panic. 
You'll get about 0.95-0.98. Did you tap the liquid to get all the liquid out of the top? If not then you might not get it all but its not a problem as it will be more concentrated. I would call QM's in the morning and explain what you have done to ensure they have some to give to you next week. 
Hope that helps xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Girls - Yes that does put my mind at rest!    
I'll call them tomorrow & explain what happened.  

It's only been 30 mins since doing the injections & I swear I can feel 'tingling' going on in my tummy....  I know it's way too early as it took at least 5 days to feel anything last time - Hot water bottle time!

Hope you have lovely evenings - I need to go make it up with DH now... 
xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Bella - Hun I'm so sorry you've had such a tough day, the same thing happened to me on our last cycle, it looked like it would be cancelled but they kept me stimming a bit longer until I had two good size follies.. they said we would get 1-2 eggs but I ended up with 4 so things really can turn around. As for the funding things there is NO WAY they can withdraw funding like that, surely any change will only apply to new referrals? That's how it worked when they decided to increase the offer from one to two - we successfully appealed as we'd only just missed out by being referred a few months before the change - I'm sure you will be able to argue your case  

Nicki - Woooohooo stimming at last!!! I'm sorry the first one was a bit of a nightmare! 

Sharny - Congratulations hun, enjoy your drug free day tomorrow 

Charlie - Good luck with your stimms, hope the migraines get better 

Well I'm officially *'pregnant until proven otherwise'*    with two beautiful five cell embies. One was grade one and the other grade two, we are both over the moon and feeling really positive that things really could work this time  

Acupuncture at Zita's was wonderful, I felt soooo relaxed and floaty afterwards, all in all a lovely day.

Time to breath in the golden light, sip herbal tea and sit on my 

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Congratulations Mini- how was it? Look forward to hearing all about the Lister experience!!!! I've got a good feeling for you this time. 5 cell on day 2 is brilliant and good grading so all looking fabulous!!! xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Mini - Yippee!!  Congratulations on being PUPO!      

Now put those feet up, think wonderful thoughts & look forward to announcing your BFP very soon! 

Hope to meet up for a cuppa of something soonish!

Lots of love
Nicki xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Morning everyone,

Bella - sending you big (((((HUGS)))))   i'm so sorry you've felt so sad and had to go through this on your own yesterday. Now IT IS NOT OVER, the other girls have said it already. Kezza and Mini me have been in similar positions in the past and with a extra few days of stimming they had some good eggs. I am however surprised that they haven't increased your dose slightly  . Eat as much proteins as you can possibly stomach today and drink the water and put a hot water bottle on your tummy. At your first stimms scan you had at least another couple of small follies on each side and they cannot have disappeared so clearly they have not bothered measuring them yesterday and I am confident that with time, the right stimulation and proteins they will grow nice and juicy.
As for what they said about getting just 1 cycle when you clearly have it in writing that they are giving you 2 I can't see how they could get away with that at all. If it's written they will have to give or i'll come up there with you and kick up a big fuss FRENCH style!
I really feel for you and hope you can keep positive until the scan tomorrow and get some better news  

Mini me - I am SOOOOOO excited for you !!     You got 2 and fab quality ones, i knew it!!   Now it's all about breathing in golden light, feet up, sipping herbal tea, day time TV and comedy movies. I have a really good feeling about this cycle for you x

Kezza -  hope the news from work will be good today or else you may have to move to Claygate and register with my GP!  

Nicky - tingling in the tummy is a good sign   As for the 'lost injection' it happened to us too and Julie gave us some extra at the next scan and she wasn't too bad about it actually  

Love
Pinpin x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls so much happening on here!!!!!

sorry been away on holiday,was hoping it would do me (us) good, but unfortunately it hit me like tun of bricks! i think it was the 'too much time to think'!!    to answer your question ,yes i will try to appeal,how ever i have just spoken to kingston PCT and have been told that all PCTs are GOING DOWN TO 1 CYCLE ONLY     . apparently (and it does make sense   )  due to higher success rate of ivf (these days in comparison to few years back) they are offering only 1 so they can treat everybody quickly and 3 times as many people. BUT how about us hey? The lady said the right way to appeal is to contact Nick and he should write a letter and PCT will only allow another go if there are EXCEPTIONAL  CIRCUMSTANCES (now what is that? we all are exceptional,suffering the cruelty of infertility and depression, not mentioning the strain it puts on ones relationship!!!!!!!!!!!!!! )

Bella-honey,its not all lost. Please try and focus on friday,that helped me a lot (as you remember i had so many hickups) . do it a hurdle at a time    

mini-my love huge congrats xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
sharny-well done girl,you should have few good ones down there    

sorry if i have forgotten ,still reading the posts.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Mini - Congrats on being pupo, so pleased to hear it all went well and that you've two good quality embies on board.  Interesting to hear about your experience at the Rita West clinic, I went with Nick last time but may reconsider for this cycle after your feedbck.

Sharny - Good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure you'll have a great result with that amount of follies!

Bella - really sorry to hear things didn't go so smoothly yesterday, and can't believe they chose that opportunity to tell you about this being your one and only cycle.  I've PM'd you as I really don't think it's fair to start revoking decisions on numbers of cycles after they've written to you confirming what you're getting.

Venda - good to see you back.  That's shocking news on the PCT front, I've just started my 2nd cycle so have called QM's to find out what's going on.  They had better not pull my funding at this stage of the game I can tell you     

Kezza - saw your post on the time you might want to take off from work and wondered when your EC might be?  As things stand (and I know it's very ealry days) my EC is likely to be w/c 8th March.  I thought we might be cycle buddies or thereabouts...?

As for me, I'm been down regging now for just over a week - doesn't time fly when you're having fun!  Apart from the nasty after taste and odd headache I've no real side effects to report.  AF looks like it's arriving bang on cue today so all's looking good for the first scan on 24th.  Have also booked a counsellor session after one of my follow up scans so hopefully that should rid me of any demons left over from the last attempt.  Gotta go now as at work and very busy - hi to everyone I've missed.


A-M


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

A quicky to say congratulations to Sarah and her dh on the birth of their baby girl Olive and thanks Liz for letting us know xx will come back soon with pics of Eva who's still in pain but doing great.  Love to all, 

Sam xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicki - love the story about your first injection. On my first go my DH pushed the button and nothing happened so he then held it up to look and was about to push again with it in the air!!! Luckily I stopped him and took over&#8230; Never let him near it again after that (although I'm sure he would've been fine)&#8230; Usually they give you the exact amount they think you'll need so you'll have to ask for extras. Luckily it's not a private cycle as those vials are £20 each&#8230; so 6 of them adds up!

Sharny - good luck for EC tomorrow. I bet those follies will have grown quite a bit by tomorrow & you'll get a great crop of eggs. (I had a 12mm one at my final scan and it ended up having a mature egg in it!!)

Charlie - hope that the stimming is going well x

Bellaboo - I'm so so sorry. Busy praying that your scan tomorrow will show that some of your other little follies have had a growth spurt.      I think it's absolutely disgusting that they choose this moment to tell you that the pct policies are changing. This is what I hate about QMs&#8230; their timing stinks. 

Mini - YEAH!!!!!! Many congrats on being PUPO. Sending you  xx

Tarzangal - good luck at ARGC tomorrow&#8230; hope that the immune results are back as I'll be really interested xx

Ven - nice to see you back. Holidays can be so good, but I think they have to be busy holidays rather than beach ones as the last thing I need now is time to 'think'&#8230; just gets me in a state. If my mind is constantly occupied then I can cope&#8230; Been thinking about you xx

AM - great news on starting cycling&#8230;

SarahTM - *CONGRATULATIONS!! *   Olive is such a lovely name...


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,
It's probably been about 10 months since I last posted! Our little man is keeping me well busy.. 
But as we're going to be back on the IVF rollercoster this year, I'm going to be a regular on this thread once again!
Got an appointment at QM in March and hoping for a cycle in June/July.
Tons of   and   to all of you currently on a cycle.
Speak again soon
Cx
PS: Many many congrats to Sarah and hubby on the birth of baby Olive! xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Mini - so pleased that your PUPO!!!!! That really is fantastic news    Sounds like the Zita West acupuncture was amazing. Hope you still have your feet up and that you're getting spoilt by your DH 

Nicki - hope your injection was more successful this evening   You'll be a pro in no time  

PinPin - thanks for your lovely messages. Hope you also have your feet up at home and are relaxing   I also hope that the other boss didn't bother you today  

Tarzangal - how did you get on today?? Fingers crossed your appointment went well   

Ven - welcome back sweetie. Where did you go on holiday?? It's so rubbish about the whole one go thing isn't it!! 

Sharny - can't believe you've got egg collection tomorrow, it's gone so quickly!!!! Wishing you the best of luck, for big fat healthy eggs   

A-M - really pleased that you haven't had any side effects yet. The 24th will be here before you know it!! 

Clarabel - welcome back to the thread!

Thanks again for all your virtual hugs and words of wisdom; they really cheered me up. I was a bit of mess again this morning. Lucky I don't have any classes on a Thursday, but I burst into tears when my boss asked how it went yesterday. I even got a hug from my principal who heard that I was upset this morning! Had a great session at my acupuncturist this evening. He's like a counselor as well as we usual chat for the first 10 -15 minutes, felt much better afterwards. Well, the appointment is at 8.30am tomorrow so will let you all know how I get on. I'm also going to ask for clarification on the fact that I have a letter which confirms 2 goes, even though the rules have been changed since.


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck Bella! Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you Kezza   xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

And good luck to Sharny for today xx

And are you in today Charlie?


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Just popping on to wish Bella and Sharny loads of luck today     

Will be back later for a proper chat xxxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Bella - I'm anxiously waiting to hear how you got on today, I hope you have had some good news   

Sharny - Ditto, hope EC went well, let us know when you can, thinking of you   

Mini - Yay!!! you're PUPO!!  5 cells is excellent for day 2 transfer. This is your time so sit back and relax (not that I ever manage to)  on your 2ww, you've done all you can now xx

Nicki - hope injections are getting easier for you

Charlie - how are you getting on?

Ven - I know what you mean about too much thinking time - I went on a beach holiday after the 1st failed IVF and it was awful, had nothing to do except think about it all. Once back I went on a biking weekend which worked a treat!  Will you still try to appeal?

Kezza - hope your work gets back to you soon

Nic - how are you doing?

Clarabel -  

AM - good to hear cycle is going as planned so far


AFM, had my mid cycle scan at ARGC and also got my immune results back.  The thing with the ARGC is that Mr Taranassi takes all the decisions so when you see the doctors they can't tell you much.  It seems the scan was ok although I didn' t get much detail on it! As for the immunes well I was really scared and looked at them while waiting for the appt but couldn't understand anything - so many different numbers.  the doctor said that some are a bit high and some are a bit low and that Mr T will prob give me some steriod and "maybe" IvIG.  They also retest them just before the EC I understand.  So what I've taken from all this is that my immunes can't be really bad as I think they would have said?  Also no mention of Humira which I thnnk they would have done as you need to take it before you start.So now I have my progsterione test on Mon and after that they decide what will happen.  they said most likely I'll start down regging on day 21 (next weekend).  Eeeek seems really real all of a sudden.


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Tarzangal - really pleased that your results were OK. I don't really know much about that area, but it seems that things went well?? Can't believe that you'll be down regging so soon   - fantastic news!!

Sharny - How did you get on!!!!!!    

Well ladies, all of your positivity paid off   After all the doom and gloom on Wednesday we were totally ready for them to cancel it today. DH and I didn't sleep a wink last night and got to QM at 7.30am this morning as we were so paranoid about the traffic!

So I have a group of 5 follies which are growing OK together, it's not great but much, much better than Wednesday. In fact the nurse sort of apologised for being so negative on Wednesday. I've got to continue with the injections and have a scan on Monday to see how the 5 follies are getting on.  I think at the moment they are around 12mm. My DH said he feels like the group in XFactor who were told that they weren't good enough, and then an hour later were told that they were actually through!! Talk about a roller coaster.  

Bellaboo xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Mini - WOO HOO!!!!!!!  Huge CONGRATULATIONS on being PUPO!!!  So happy for you.  Got everything crossed for some wonderful news on 22nd! x

Bella- YEY!!!  So pleased all the   seem to have worked, thats great news!!  Keep positive, you deserve this! x

Tarz - Wow, its all happening then!  Glad the results were ok and you can get on with things,   this is your time x

Nicki - How are the injections going?  I hope you are finding them less fiddly x

Sharny - Hope all went well today and you are feeling ok?  x

Kezza - Thanks for your further advice, guess I should get my finger out to get going with some accu.  Think I'll use my time off sick after my hyst & lap to research/book that up.  Any news from work about your time off? x

Clarabel - Hello!  I am new here since you have last visited, your liitle boy is gorgeous, glad things are good with you x

Samia - Sorry to here Eva is still in pain, hope she continues to improve, love to you all x

Venda - Hey hon, sorry hol didnt do you as much good as hoped.  Good on you for appealing.  Pretty worried myself about this 1 cycle business, I was told I would get 2.  Just another blow, like we all need that!   to you x

A-M - Glad down regging seems to be going well and you aren't feeling too many ill effects! x

Pinpin, Rosh, Silly, Rooby, pix, Charlie and everyone else, HELLO!!!  Hope you are all well and keeping warm!  Have a lovely weekend one and all, I'm on nights all weekend so not looking forward to freezing out there!!!!  Leg warmers its is me thinks - attractive!!!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Bella - yipee!!!! so happy for you  

everyone else (who hasn't told me already) - can you let me know when you're free to meet up over next 2 - 3 weeks?  I know some of you are really busy but it would be great to see as many as possible.

xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Bella! So pleased for you and good luck for Monday.

No news from me. Looking forward to spending time with my DH this weekend! xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Wow so much news in such little time for everyone!

Congrats Mini on being PUPO!   Lots of rest and relaxation now and I am sure they will stick!

Bella - I am so pleased you had some good news today and hopefully you can relax over the weekend and everything will be good to go on Monday.  It's awful of QM's to put you through so much stress but you are obviously doing everything right and it is working for you.  Fingers crossed EC can happen next week.

Tarzangal - hope you have a good week before you start d/r next weekend.  I don't really understand all the immune stuff (but would like to) but it sounds like you are in the right place and getting really good treatment.  I am free all the time at the moment as I'm not working!

Nicki - how are you feeling?  Are you doing anything particular?  They said to me just carry on as normal and I am feeling pretty good at the moment after my horrific migraine last weekend.

AFM I managed my first jab last night fine although I think I was a bit heavy handed as I am bruised today!  I shall have to try not to press too hard tonight!!  How long does it take to feel any side effects?

How do you feel after egg collection?  Do you need to rest or is that just after ET?  I can't believe how quickly it is all coming around.  My next scan is on Weds so a few days to wait to see if the drugs are working!

Hope everyone has a good weekend.  Any tips for what I should / shouldn't be doing are welcome.  Hope those of you looking at appealing for another cycle get some good news.  It doesn't seem fair to only have one shot especially as it's pretty much trial and error to see how well you respond to the drugs etc.  

Hi to everyone I have missed.

Charlie xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Charlie- you'll need at least the day of EC off as you'll be sleepy and sore. Day 2  is up to you as some feel ok- I never have. Then time off for the ET and some take time off afterwards to give the embies the best chance! 

As for advice on what you should be doing- Lots of water, protein, feet up watching tv and relaxing, hot water bottle. And things that make you feel good- give yourself a facial, read magazines. Mainly relax and go with the flow xx

I was really bruised after my 2nd one as I had two injections to do and I did them all myself. As in the first cycle DH did all of them and was more gentle! xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Charlie,
I completely agree with Kezza about the diet etc, but as this is my first go can't quite comment on how you feel after EC and ET (but hopefully I will soon!). I also found this link super helpful too 
http://www.thebridgecentre.co.uk/assets/Bridge%20-%20Preparing%20for%20IVF.pdf

Glad that your first injection went well. I didn't start noticing any effects until about 4 days in. It's really weird as you stomach feels a bit sore and slightly bloated - you feel it more as you go on. I find myself rubbing my tummy sometimes without realising as well!!

Bella xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

So glad your scans went well bella & charlie x
Sory for lack of personals, i will catch up with the rest of you lovley ladies tomorrow x

AFM- We have not long been in!!! I was seen at 9.30am, dh took himself off to the bridge with the 'box' and he picked me up at 2.15pm my god i was sooooo bored. There were only two of us at QM for ec but dh said the bridge was really busy.... anyway, we have 5 eggs and et will prob be sunday... to be honest im a litle disapointed that after 15 days of stimming we only got 5  .
But i know as you girls say it only takes one....
So we will just have to wait for the phone call tomorrow morning to let us know if/ how many have fertilised.
I shall be   in the meantime.
i actually feel ok, a little tired and bloated.. so im going to have my de- caff cuppa and have a litle catnap.
I shall pop back on tomorrow once we have had THE call x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Brilliant news Sharny well done. Mini and I have only ever got a max of 6 so 5 is not too bad so don't be disappointed. 

Fingers crossed that your eggs and your DH sperm are getting jiggy tonight and you get 100% fertilisation rate (50-66% is normal though just to manage your expectations!)

xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sharny that's wonderful news!! I've been thinking of you all day. I know you wanted more, but 5 is still good. I'll be hoping and preying for you that they get jiggy with it tonight      I managed to get home from work at 3.30pm today and just had a catnap myself; highly recommended


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 

Thought I'd drag myself off the sofa to see how you're all doing 

Bella – Wonderful, wonderful news hun!! I'm so pleased all our positive vibes did the trick   5 Follies at 12mm is fantastic! I read somewhere that they can grow up to 2mm a day so you are well on your way sweetie, now go stuff your face with some protein and wash it down with a nice big glass of water 

Sharny – Great news from you lovely, five eggs is great and I bet they were great quality too!  I will be praying that your call brings some good news tomorrow, I'm looking forward to having you as my 2ww buddy 

Ven – I'm sorry your holiday wasn't as relaxing as you'd hoped. We had a similar experience a while back where we ended up arguing all holiday and even wasted a day in our room having a good cry. We both felt better for it but it wasn't quite the break we'd envisaged. 

A-M – It sounds like everything is going smoothly so far, good luck hun 

Samia – I'm sorry to hear little Eva has been in pain, I hope she feels better soon. Thinking of you 

SarahTM – Congratulations on the arrival of baby Olive  My Nan was called Olive, such a sweet name xx

Clarabel – Welcome back! Your little boy is such a cutey, sending you lots of love and luck with making him a little brother or sister (or both!!!) 

Pinpin – How are you feeling my lovely? Better I hope xxx

Tarzan – I'm so pleased your immune testing seems to have gone well, now you can go forward armed with all the info you need to get your BFP!!!!! I'd love to come to the meet up, we might be going to Scotland at the beginning of March to help DH's parents move up there but I'm not really sure of dates until they exchange contracts on their house... so I'll say I'm free anytime for now and hopefully it won't clash. 

Nicnacnoo – I hope the leg warmers do the trick!! 

Charlie – Congratulations on getting your first jab out the way, time will fly for you now. I've always taken the day after EC off, I've never felt unwell just a bit twingey in the tummy and really tired – mainly from lack of sleep worrying about 'the call' to see how many have fertilized, I think it is nice to be at home when you get that news but that's just me 

Kezza – I hope you get some news on the work front soon, it must be doing your head in not knowing 

Lots of love and hugs to everyone else xxx 

No news from me just working my way through as many funny DVDs as I can, drinking LOADS of water and peppermint tea and gossiping with friends. Feeling really good at the moment but it's early days, I'm determined not to test early this time especially as The Lister tell you to test two weeks from EC not ET so it's not too long to wait   

Mini xxxxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Mini - glad to hear that you are relaxing and have your feet up. I'm doing the funny DVD thing as well, we figured it would relax us and keep our spirits up.

Sharny - forgot to ask you how many follies you had in the end. I was just curious to know how many you had in relation to the 5 eggs that were collected


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Bella- I dont know im afaid honey, as once they had put the canula in, i was in the land of nood!
I dont remember a thing, just waking up back on the ward!
Sorry coudn't of been any more help x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sharny - any news


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Morning Ladies,
                      Just had THE call and we have two little embies going back in tomorrow at 12.40  
I'm just soo happy we have got to the next stage. 
Am i right in thinking that i can lay off the sodding protein now, what about the hot water bottle?
Is it right that pinapple juice in the 2ww can help with implantation?    x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Brilliant news Sharny     So pleased for you!!!!!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Congratulations Sharny, yipppieeee! 

Keep up the protein and water. Loose the hot water bottle after ET but make sure you keep warm and eat warm nourishing foods like porridge, soup, casseroles etc. Pineapple juice and brazil nuts are good for your lining & kiwi fruit and purple grape juice are supposed to be great too, full of antioxidants and they also supposed to help thin your blood. I don't really know the science behind all of this but it keeps us busy and more than anything helps us to feel like we are doing everything we can! I was also told to do things that make me happy & watch things that make me laugh... Sounds good to me!! :0) xxx

lots of love a very lazy still in bed reading Mini xxxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks mini. I shall pop to tesco in a bit and stock up on the pinapple juice and kiwi fruit, still have plenty of porridge and soups!
May be a silly question but is it best to get fresh pinapple juice (where the milk is) or the cartoon type (where the squash is)  

Glad to hear your having a lazy day, you need to take care of your precious embies x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi Sharny, I always go for the 100% pure stuff (by the milk), don't eat fresh pineapple though this is supposed to be bad, can't remember why  xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Brilliant news Sharny!! How many fertilised then? I'm guessing two if you've got a 2 day transfer. 

Fresh pineapple juice (not from concentrate). Not fresh pineapple as it given to heavily pregnant women to help them go into labour- not what you need!!! THe protein stops the empty follicles filling up and giving you OHSS. So might be worth doing for another couple of days. And then as Mini said!! 

Good luck! xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks girls- yep, kezza two out of the five fertilised hence the day 2 transfer. Just hope that those two are strong embies and divide nicley overnight, i'll find out tomorrow when i go in for et   x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sharny - best of luck for ET today     Let us know how you got on xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks bella- will do x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

sharny lovely! fantastic results keep us posted xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Sharny - great news about your 2 embies, hope all went well today for ET

Bella - best of luck tomorrow 

Mini - great to see you're keeping up the PMA 

Hope you all had a good weekend
xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi all,
      I am now officially pupo.... bubble & squeek are back were they belong 
Embryologists said we have some good embies on board for a day2 transfer, one was 4 cell the other 5 cell.
So now the 2ww wait begings  

Bella- hope your scan tomorrow shows lots more follies tomorrow x
Charlie & Nicki- Do you have a scans tomorrow? x
Mini- Hows the 2ww going? x
Ven- Hope ur doing ok hun, and nick has sent you a letter of appeal off to the pct x
Tarzangel- Sounds like your tests went well x
 to all the rest of you x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Sharny - Congratulations on being PUPO!!!  and you have some great quality embies, 4 & 5 cell is excellent for day 2.  I hope you have some nice things planned for your 2ww?

xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S     

Sharny that's wonderful news and on Valentine's Day as well!!! I really hope that I'll be able to join you and Mini next week     

Shame about the weather, but hope everybody has had a lovely week-end. We went for tea and cake with some friends to Pembroke House in Richmond Park today and it's been so nice not to have to plan lessons this week-end!

Will let you know how I get on tomorrow. Who else has got scans this week?? xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

AHHHH! Just lost a really long post   so here goes again...

Sharny - Congratulations!!        Hope the ET went ok & you weren't too desperate for the loo... 

Bella - Good luck for tomorrow & I really hope those follies have doubled in size.  

Charlie - How are you feeling?  

Mini - Is it just one more week to go now?!  

Tarzangal - I really struggle to make the meet ups due to distance & not finishing work till late but if everyone agrees on a date I'll try my very best to make it!  I can make most week nights.  

 to everyone else.

AFM - No more injections dramas!  I do the mixing & DH the injecting, so far so good!
I can't remember from my last treatment how long it took to feel 'anything' in the ovary department?  I get the odd twinge after the injections but nothing too uncomfortable.  Will just have to wait & see what Wednesdays scan brings.  I only got 4 above the line last time (resulting in 3 eggs) & am on an extra powder so hoping that'll make a difference.  Can't help thinking if all goes to plan next Monday could be E/C day!

Also can't believe we've had Ziggy a week now, loving her to bits & promise to get a photo up very soon!

Lots of   and   to you all!
Nicki xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats Sharny on being PUPO!!!!!!!  Woo hoo! Sounds like they are strong little embies and fingers crossed they stick! Hope the 2ww is super quick and brings good news!  

Bella - good luck for your scan tomorrow!  Hope the follies have grown lots over the weekend.  I have been having hot chocolate and cake....can't beat it when the weather is rubbish!


Thanks everyone for all your tips.  I had read most of the stuff but didn't know about pineapple juice or kiwis!

My next scan is on Weds....can't really feel anything yet so just hope it is all working!!

Nicki - you must have just posted as I was typing.  Sounds like it's so far so good for you too.  I am finding the injections ok although seem to lose some of the liquid   I need to ask them for a spare one as lost too much in one injection so started again.  I've only got enough powders now to last till Thursday.  When are we supposed to stop the menopur if we have EC on Monday??  They only sent me 10 days worth.

Charlie x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Charlie - They give you enough for 10 days & if for some reason you need to stimm for longer or your dosage is upped they'll give you more at your appointment. 
If all goes according to plan & E/C is Monday week, your last Menopur injection will be Friday & they'll give you the 'trigger' shot to take at an exact time on the Saturday evening.  You also do your last sniffs on the Saturday so Sunday is a drug free day!!!

Do you find that the Menopur stings?  This is my 2nd ivf & all I can remember about the injections last time was the stinging as the liquid goes in - BUT it hasn't really stung this time....?!  Worried I'm not doing it properly  

Nicki xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Happy Valentines Day!!

Congratulations Sharny!!! Love the names ours are called Bert & Earnie  

Bella - Good luck tomorrow Hun, will be thinking of you xxx

Charlie - Glad the stimms are going well, praying for some good follies for you on Wednesday xxx

Nicki - praying for some good follies for you too, I didn't feel the menopur sting everytime, I'm sure you are doing just fine and the extra powder will do the trick. Our test day is next Monday (22nd) but we might test on Sunday if DH can't get the day off?! Trying not to worry but I know next week will be the toughest xx

lots of love to everyone else,
Mini xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS SHARNY      

That is brilliant news and great quality for day 2 transfer!! 

Nicki- I didn't feel stinging every time and I'm sure it is working just fine. 

Good luck to Bella for tomorrow. And Charlie for Wednesday. 

TarzanG- PM'd you about dates.Thanks for organising and lets hope as many as poss can make it.xx

AFM- well the lister messed up this week. I went in on Tuesday for my dummy ET and asked the nurse about getting my drugs. She said to leave it until I go in on day 1-4 for my baseline scan. Then I got a letter from the consultant to my GP. She said to start sniffing on day 1. 
So I rang on Friday to be told that I need to start on day 1 of my period so I need to get the drugs before the scan. So we nipped down to Boots and thankfully they have ordered them and they come on Tuesday. AF not due for another 10 days so not a problem but I wouldn't have had time to go to the Lister to get the drugs. Not happy considering how much money we are paying them!!  

No news on the work front so praying that tomorrow brings good news   xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Kezza - Glad you were able to pick up the drugs, last thing you need is a last minute panic!  Fingers crossed that's the only blip of your next cycle  

Mini - Hope your not going too mental, your OTD is my (& Charlies) planned E/C date so hopefully they'll be lots of good news from next week onwards


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi girls,

I propose next Tuesday 23 Feb for our meet up.  I think it's going to be really hard to get a date everyone can do but hopefully most of you can make it?  I realise some of you will be dependent on how the tx goes but can those of you who are a definite yes let me know?  Hopefully we'll be celebrating Mini's BFP!

xxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Morning, 

Kezza - sorry to hear about your hic-up, hopefully it will be a smooth ride from here, 10 days to go!!!! Hope you get some news from work today too xxx

Tarzangal - 23rd sounds good to me  praying it will be a day of celebration & that Nicki & Charlie will have both had great results from EC xxx

Starting feel a touch of the crazys creep in a bit, finding myself thinking about OTD more & more. I read that one tip for coping with the 2ww is to allow yourself designated obsessing time  during that time you are allowed to search the web for symptoms etc but once the times up that's it you have to wait for tomorrows slot! I'm going to try it, my designated crazy time will be between 3-4pm, lets see if it helps!

Other than that it's time to keep busy... I'm seeing my mum today and my BF & god daughter tomorrow yippieeeeee loving the whole lady what lunches thing! Then it's time to start thinking about getting back to reality so the rest of the week will be spent working on my portfolio with the aim to get some freelance work lined up from the begining of March xx

Hope you all have a good day, especially Bella xxxxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Morning, 

I have a TMI question im afaid girls.......I done a few pesseries in the front door, and around 20 mins later i notice they leave a little mess in my underwear.. is that normal or should it all be absorbed by the body ?? Panicking i'm not doing it right, i've read the bloody leaflet over and over again  

Good luck to bella today   x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi Sharny, 

The cyclogest are yukky aren't they!! I find that if you are going for the front door then you need to make sure you lay down for about 30mins after. Otherwise it's the back door I'm afraid - tends to be less leaky  

xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Nicki,
Thanks for the info.  I don't know whether it is good or bad that I am finding stuff out as I go along!!!  Actually it does sting when I do the jabs but that is the only thing I am noticing.  I am sure you are doing it right and are probably just used to having jabs now with all the jabs you have to do.  What time is your appt on Weds?  Mine is at 11.45am.

Starting to feel more anxious now....realised last night that I had only had 2 more jabs until my scan so was thinking about it but shall just have to try and relax!!!

Tarzangal - I will have to play it by ear on the 23rd as my EC could be on the 22nd so will have to see how I feel!  It could be that I feel absolutely fine but I haven't got a clue at the mo.

Bella - hope you have good news today!

Charlie x


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks mini- The things we have to do   x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Sharny- a GP friend of mine says that the pessaries absorb in under 5 minutes and the leaking is normal. I used the back door last time as the front one gives me thrush (TMI). You can use panty liners if it helps. xx

23rd is good for me. xx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all have been so busy with work and wedding,but my thoughts are always with you. Sending lots of love and hugs to all and      we have some good new soon. Would love to come to the meet if thats okay,where are you having it?  xxxxxxxxx      to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Sharny - congratulations on being PUPO with Bubble & Squeak !!!   I hope you have your feet up now  

Kezza - i hope you get some good news from work today. I can't believe you had to sort out the mess with the meds that's not good, I hope you let them know you're not happy about this, they need to be on the ball. Private Tx is so expensive there's no excuse for overlooking something  

Tarzangal - sorry but I'm seeing my gastroenterologist at 8pm in Gatwick on 23rd so won't be able to make it to the met up  . In fact it's going to be a full on medical appointments day for me as it's also my 20 weeks NHS scan (although i'll be 21 weeks but they couldn't fit me the week before)

Bella - good luck for today - I hope it all went well  

Sorry got to go as got asked to do some work (prepare a customer's presentation) which I want to get out of the way....  

Pinpin xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Tarzangel- Sorry can't make the meet up. I,m on babysitting duties, got my gorgeous niece for the night x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Tarzangal - 23rd sounds great. Thanks for organising the meet up. Not long to go for you now!!!

Sharny - loving the names bubble and squeak. How are you feeling?? Shame you can't make it to the meet up, would have been lovely to meet you.

Kezza - that's totally rubbish about getting your drugs   And you're right, not the kind of thing you expect when you're paying so much money. Did they apologise?? Hope you find out what's happening at work this week   

PinPin - hope you are resting like the doctor ordered young lady and not doing too much work!! We will miss you at the meet up  

Rose - good to hear from you. Really glad that your wedding plans are going well, would be lovely to see you at the meet up again.

Nicki - my injections have stung more as the days have progressed! I'm sure it's all working, so try not to worry, but I know it's easier said then done   Glad to hear that Ziggy has settled in so well, sounds like he's a very lucky dog  

Big   to everyone else.

Well I'm going to give myself some dancing bananas as egg collection has been booked for Wednesday    Dr Kaur was lovely today (as always) and even got my DH to come and have a look at the follies in the scan. Apparently my womb is nice and thick and I've got 6 follies above the line which isn't amazing, but is a million times better than last week. I'm just really chuffed to have got this far. So it's last sniff and trigger tonight at midnight!!!! Feeling really rather bloated now and can only get into 2 pairs of jeans


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Bella!!! That is brilliant news. Don't want to say told you so, but we told you so!!!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

for bella  all that   paid off  
6 above the line at the mo is pretty good, at that stage we only had 2!! 
In the next couple of days they will grow a little bigger and you could end up with a few more sprouting! x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Fab news Bella     i'm so glad ! And yes we told you!!!!

Good luck with the trigger shot tonight, it will go so quickly from here   in no time you'll be PUPO and then we'll be waiting for you to announce you BFP in a couple of weeks !

That bliming presentation is still not finished despite me working on it all day   my DH has offered to help me do the last bi of analysis to complete the work. He's a star !  

Love to all
Pinpin x


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Evening All!!!

Sharny - CONRATULATIONS on being PUPO!!!!!!  Such fantastic news, I'm so pleased for you x

Bella - WOO HOO!!!  So thrilled things have had such an about turn for you, all that   paid off! x

Pinpin - Not envious of you having to get that presentation done, your DH is a love offering to help, I say take him up on it!! x

Tarz - Sadly I will be unable to make 23rd, I am on late shifts.  Fingers x I will be able to join you all for the next one x

Kezza - How frustrating that they have messed you around with the drugs, just another inconvenience you could do without!!!  Like you say, you expect better when you are paying so much money, and rightly so.  glad you managed to sort it out x

Rose - Wedding plans certainly keep you busy!!! So exciting though!  Keep us posted with it all, I could talk weddings all day! x

Pix- Good luck for your scan, I will have everything crossed for you! x

Mini - Glad you are making the most of your leisure time, its lovely to have the time and excuse to 'do lunch' and catch up with loved ones.  Enjoy, you deserve it! x

Nicki - Glad the injections are going better, loving the teamwork!  Looking forward to seeing some pics of Ziggy! x

Silly - I hope you are well?  Not seen any posts for a while x

A big hello to everyone else, sending lotsa love.   and   to you all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Bella -   that's fantastic news, and they still have time to grow.....so pleased for you!!

Rose - looking forward to hearing all about your wedding at the meet up  

Charlie - I felt fine the day after EC but I think everyone is different, so see how you feel

As for venue for meet up I think Kingston is easy for everyone to get to, does anyone know a suitable venue there?  alternatively we could go to the one we were meant to go to last time, was it Hart's Boatyard??  Let me know your thoughts.

xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Somewhere in Kingston or Harts Boat Yard is great for me as it's just down the road, but I'm happy to meet where ever  

Charlie - best of luck with your scan tomorrow. As a fellow 1st timer, just go with an open mind as so much changes from one stims scan to another. As long as you are responding that's all that matters at the first scan (correct me if I'm wrong ladies)  

Nicki - hope your scan goes really well too tomorrow. Let us know how you get on   and will be thinking of you.

Nic -   hope you're doing OK sweetie

Silly - everything good with you??

Yes, you all did tell me so and I couldn't be happier    Did the trigger last night which I was rather nervous about, just in case I messed it up as we had no back up. It had to be done at midmight which normally would of been fine, but I'm just so tired at the moment. It didn't help that DH fell asleep next to me on the sofa when he was supposed to be keeping me awake   I just hope that the medication is doing it's thing.  We've got to be at the hospital for 10.30am tomorrow and my acupuncturist is popping around to our house to do a treatment before we go off to the hospital.  I'm most concerned about the fact that I can't eat after midnight tonight - I'm going to be starving!!! Please, please let their be some eggs     so that we can get to the next stage!!!!!!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow – such a lot is going on at the moment… 

Sharny – many many congrats on being PUPO!!! YIPPEE!! Sending you loads of 
for bubble and squeek. The pessaries are horrid aren’t they. I was on 2 at a time in the morning so bought a massive pack of panty liners… it didn’t bother me then.. xx

Bellaboo – good luck for tomorrow. Not eating from midnight is fine, it’s the not drinking which is so hard, especially after you’ve been busy guzzling back water for the past 2 weeks….  I was told it was OK to sip a tiny weeny bit before as my mouth was so dry. 

Charlie – good luck with the scan tomorrow.

Mini – less than a week to go!! I hope that you aren’t going crazy just yet and the 1 hour of being manic is working. The 2ww is so difficult so I feel for you …

Nicky – how is the stimming going?? Guessing that you might have a scan tomorrow so hope all is good with you xxx

Venda – how are you doing? x

Pinpin – your DH is a sweetie offering to help. How are you getting on? It’s a real shame that you won’t be at the meet up. I’ll be lost without you… it’ll be the first one without you there!! 

Hi to everyone else – Rose, Rosh, Silly, Nicnacnoo, Samia, Tarzangal, Kezza, Peabrain and everyone else

I haven’t posted for a bit as I’ve been feeling a bit down…   guess that sometimes it takes a while for the BFN to well and truly hit you. I’m back at the stage where I’m on the verge of tears all the time and I keep making it worse for myself by letting my mind drift. Walking to work my mind drifts and before you know it I’m having to hide my face under my hat more. I’m also having an arthritis flare up which I guess is zapping my positivity. I haven’t had a flare up for about 3 years so I’m worried about it & my immunes. Just wonder if being on and off steroids is playing with my back… BOOOOO. No more Davina as well because of it which is annoying as I was beginning to feel the benefits…. Anyhow – enough moaning… Have a follow up at the Bridge this afternoon so will see what their suggestion is for what I should do next….

Love to all 
nic xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello Girls  

Tarzangal - Sorry, but I can't make the 23rd as like Charlie it's the day after egg collection & if it's anything like last time I probably won't be feeling up for much...

Bella - Woo Hoo!  So excited for you getting to EC tomorrow!    .  Fingers crossed it'll all go well for you & this time tomorrow you'll be on your way back home with good news!  

Sharny - How are you feeling?  Hope you've got your feet up.

Charlie - My appointment is at 11.15 tomorrow so we may bump into each other!

Niccad - Sorry you're feeling like this, it's only natural & we all completely understand.  Really hope you come away feeling more positive after your appointment at The Bridge this afternoon, & that you can start making some plans for the future & your next round of TX.  

AFM - Just can't wait for my appointment tomorrow to see if anything is happening!  Have convinced myself it's not as haven't felt the stinging on injections as much as last time (keep thinking we've got a dodgy batch...). I can feel 'something' going on in my tummy occasionally, hoping it's lots of follies appearing!
I've been keeping up with the protein, milk, water as much as I can.  Hot water bottles too. Have also been using one of those 'Curaheat' wrap around warming pads (meant for bad backs), as they stay warm for around 8/9 hours & feel lovely & warm on my tummy. Much easier than wandering around at work all day with a hot water bottle!

Anyway, it's going to be another busy day tomorrow!  Good Luck to Charlie & Bella too.  

Lots of love & 
Love Nicki xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Just a quickie to wish Bella the very best for her EC tomorrow, hope you have many lovely eggs  
and Charlie and Nicky all the best for your appts

Nic - hope your appt today was worthwhile and sorry you're not feeling so good, hopefully the appts next week will help you also


xxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

all,

Bella- Good luck for EC tomorrow hun. Don't forget to take a book or magazine with you as i was the only one in and had no one to chat with, and DH took over 3 hours to get to the bridge and back ( apparently the bridge was really busy) x
Charlie & Nicki- Good luck with your scans tomorrow, hope they show lots of lovely follies x
Niccad- Hope you appointment at the bridge went well huni  
Mini- How u holding up... only a week to go x
Rose- Sounds like your busy, busy. How exciting, hope the plans are coming along nicely x
Kezza- Any news on the work front? x
Pinpin- Hope you and DH managed to finish of that bit of work x
 to everyone else x

AFM- Well i feel pretty crap, the pessaries have given me constipation, so I've stocked up on some dried prunes. Hoping they do the trick  
My back went on me today while bending down putting something in the dishwasher.. so I'm hobbling round the house looking like a 90 year old... ouch it hurts and of course i can take much for it.
I'm still feeling really bloated and getting a few niggles on my left side, it's to early to be implantation  
Haven't got much planned over the next 2 weeks, just to take it easy, go out for lunch with friends and take scooby for nice long walks if this rain sods off.
Off now to go make some yummy pancakes xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hee hee Sharny!!! your back sounds painful!!! not too early for implantation so could be. I hated the pessaries too! 

Bella all the very best for her EC tomorrow, enjoy the sleep. Charlie and Nicky all the best for your appts

Nic - sorry to hear you are not feeling too good. hope your appt today was worthwhile. 

Very little news from me- no news from work  . So going to chase tomorrow. DH got my nasal spray today from boots (they asked if it was for him!!!). Feeling very tired as done 24 hours work in 48. Tomorrow and Thursday are just as bad so bring on the weekend!!! 
xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Evening all, 

Bella – wishing you loads of luck for egg collection tomorrow 

Charlie and Nicky – Will be thinking of you both, I hope your scans go well  

Nic – Sorry you've been feeling low, you made me well up with your walking to work story as I've done that so many times  I hope your follow-up appointment helped, really interested to hear what your plan will be xxx

Kezza – You work to hard!!  I wonder what would happen to your DH if he tried your sniffs 

Sharny – Hey there my 2ww buddy  Ouch your back sounds sore... I reckon someone was trying to tell you to stop doing chores and put your feet up!! 

Rose – Looking forward to hearing all about your wedding plans, when's your big day? 

Tarzangal – Hello lovely, how you doing? xxx

Pinpin – Hope work have stopped bothering you now!! How you feeling? 

Hellllooooo to everyone I've missed xxxxx

AFM – I've had a busy few days lunching and I'm really pleased as the doubt is starting to set in... I was feeling really positive but it's so hard when I don't feel any different, no real symptoms other than tugging in my ovaries but I had that last time. I wish I could see what's going on in there!!!! Only six more sleeps  

Lots of love, a going slightly mad Mini xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening girlies, 

just to let you know i'm still reading and thinking of you all. Would love to make the meet up but it's rather difficult for me to make any commitment as with the 3 of them life's a bit unpredictable right now!! We've met in kingston once & it was quite handy as parking was right behind the pub (forgot the name of it now but i'm sure Liz will remind us!!)  
Mini not long now: thinking of you xx 
Niccad hun i wish i could give you a hug xx don't worry about feeling that way it's all part of grieving xx 
got to go as needed!! 

love to all 

Sam xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Good morning girlies,

Sharny - if you ask me it sounds like your body's telling you to slow down! I hope your back will get better quickly but in the meantime feet up please! Literally! As for the long walks my private fertility Dr had told me to take it easy and not to walk any more than 20 min each day. The twinges could be implantation already   

Bella - Good luck for this am! Thinking of you   I hope the fasting isn't too bad and soon you will be served some sandwiches and a lovely cuppa   Waiting for your news  

Kezza - what's taking work so long to get back to you? Please try to take it easy as it sounds like you are working crazy hours for a company that doesn't even get back to you when they said they would on something rather important to you    

Nicnacnoo - I took DH up on the offer and he did some great charts for me   How are you doing? When are you starting the tx? Not long now?  

Tarzangal - How is it all going for you at the ARGC?  

Rose - How's our bride to be? When is the big day? In march I think, you must be getting so excited now  

Pix & Nicki - good luck for the scans today     Let us know how it goes ? x

Mini me - I think we'll forgive you for going slightly crazy at this stage   perfectly normal and I think you are doing rather well on that front   Your definitely doing the right things, lunching is a good occupation in the 2ww. In 6 days time you'll get some good news  

Samia - You busy bee! How's little Eva doing? Is she recovering well from the op?  

Niccad - oh my lovely   I want to give you a big hug   I know how much you want the tx to work and IT WILL. Please keep repeating this to yourself whenever you feel the tears coming: "I am doing all I can and it will work, it has not worked until now because it was not my time but next time it will work".
I can't explain to you why but ever since I have met you I got this positive vibes from you that you will get there. It's not nice that's it's taking you the long way but in the end you'll get there  

Silly - How are you hun?  I hope your back is better and you are looking after yourself and the twins bump    

Hi to everyone else Somnium, SarahTM, Peabrain, Grimmy, Rosh, Tanya, Liz, Wombly and Sleepy I hope you're all well  

Pinpin x


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello girls,

Tarzangal - hopefully I will come along to the meet up....I'll play it by ear and let you know.  Kingston is fine for me.

Mini me -6 more sleeps will fly by and fingers crossed it will be a BFP!  You just need to keep thinking positively as much as you can and rest lots.  Lots of luck to you.

Kezza - hope you get some good news from work soon and stop having to work crazy hours.  

Sharny - hope your back is a bit better ...best put your feet up for a while!  Lets hope that the niggles are implantation pains and the rest of your 2ww flies by!


Bellaboo - hope your egg collection went really well today and they found some lovely juciy eggs.  Good luck!!!

Niccad - sorry to hear that you have been feeling down but it is only natural.  I hope that the Bridge were really helpful and gave you some good advice on what steps to take next?  Just try and keep your chin up and enjoy the rare sunshine we have!

Nicki - how did your scan go today? Hope it went well and you are on track for Monday!

AFM - my scan went well.  I have 9 follies on each side so 18 in total which is a bit scary!  Apparently 20 and I would have to have a blood test to check my oestridol levels but hopefully it will be ok.  I just have to carry on with the same medication and eat protein every 2 hours and drink lots of water.  Not sure how I am going to eat every 2 hours but I'll have to give it a go.  Hopefully these ones will just continue to grow and I won't grow too many more!!!

Hi to everyone else!

Charlie xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello!

Just a quickie from me as am at work 

Charlie - Well done on your scan today!  Wow what a lot of follies!  I know what you mean about eating every few hours but I think in your case it's quite important!
Fingers crossed for Fridays scan.  

AFM - Was an hour late getting to QM, nasty gas works closed the A3 down to 1 lane by the Robin Hood roundabout - Nightmare!
But all going well so far, I have around 4 follies on one side & just the 1 on the other.  Katie said all was as expected for this stage & hopefully they'll grow in size by friday (think they range from 7 - 13mm).  So I'm happy enough at the moment, never expected to get a huge response as only had 4 above the line last time.  Katie said my womb was nice & thick & we'll see on Friday if EC will be on Monday or Wednesday.

Bella - Hope you made it to EC on time!  Let us know how you got on!

Lots of love,
Nicki xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nicki - so pleased that your scan went well and that you're off to a good start. The traffic was a nightmare wasn't it (more on that in a minute!)

Nic - I'm so sorry that you are feeling a bit down at the moment   This whole process is so emotionally tiring and all of us get like that sometimes. Some days I can be absolutely fine and then on others I feel totally rubbish and think that it's never going to happen.  I really hope that your appointment at the Bridge yesterday gave you some answers and that you feel a bit more positive.

Charlie - WOW   18 follies is amazing!!! I was feeling really bloated with a total of 10 (some of which were small ones), so god knows how big your tummy will be in a few days! Fingers crossed for a bumper crop of eggs   

Sharny - what are you doing doing household chores?? That's DH's job for the next 2 weeks. Put your feet up, that's an order!

Mini - only 5 more sleeps!!!!! I can't imagine how nervous / excited you must be now. I love the fact that you have allocated an hour a day for 'researching'  

Well, got back from the hospital about 45 minutes ago and actually feeling fine. Well, I’m really pleased as we managed to get 4 eggs in the end   . I know that it’s slightly below average, but given my high FSH I’m really chuffed. It was really stressful getting there this morning as the A3 was a nightmare, but lucky we allowed an hour and 15 minutes to get there.  We were stuck in traffic for 45 minutes and so decided to come off the A3 early and go through Richmond Park. Thank god we did and we got there 5 minutes early. Lucky DH took public transport to The Bridge and actually beat the two other guys who left before him and he only had a 20 minute wait the hospital.  

I’m amazed at how quickly it all went and apart from feeling slightly light headed, I feel fine. Thanks for all your good luck wishes for today and lets hope that they are getting it on as we speak. We get ‘the call’ tomorrow between 9am and 11am. PLEASE, PLEASE fertilise


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Bella - congrats on the 4 eggs, remember it's quality not quantity,    they all fertilise overnight

Charlie - wow, that's an amazing response!  make sure you keep up the protein and water though and keep an eye on everything

Nicky - congratulations as well - sounds like a better reponse than last time

Mini -hope you're keeping the PMA up and not going over your alloted hour of obsession (I know I would)  


xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Just a quickie - I was thinking of Hart's boatyard for the meet up - if any of you have a difficulty with that please let me know and I will change it to something in Kingston xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Charlie- My god, you have some follies growing don't you...   like the other girls have said make sure you keep up the protein and drink plenty of water x

Nicki- Sounds like you have some good follies growing to x

Bella- Congrats on getting 4 eggies, lets   they are all getting 'jiggy'... Hope the call comes as early as poss tomorrow, it really is an anxious wait x

AFM- I am doing as i have been told.... RESTING!! Sat on the sofa most of the day, popped out to take scooby for a little walk, thought best to enjoy some sunshine while it was out. As you never know when it will come back again!
Back is alot better today, apart from that not much else going on with me xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hellooooo

Nicki – Yippppieeee fab news that your scan went well and that you are responding nicely, keep up the good work 

Charlie – Woop woop for your 18 follies  you should get a lovely crop of eggies from that lot 

Bella – Congratulations on your fab four honey! I hope they are doing the do right now...  

Tarzangal – Hart's boatyard sounds great to me xxx

Sharny – Glad you've been taking it easy today xxx

Well, I'm not doing too bad. It looked like I was going to go over on the 'crazy time'  this morning so I promptly took myself off for a gentle stroll and a cup of decaf at Wisley. I think the fresh air did me good as I'm feeling a bit more positive 
again now, almost another day done and dusted... 5 more sleeps! 

Lots of love to you all, 
Mini xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Bella- woop woop. well done girl. Hope they are       and you get some lovely embies tomorrow!!! 

Sharny- listen to auntie pinpin and rest!!! 

charlie- wow I think you get the award for best response.   that they grow and you don't get some more. this is stressful enough without having to worry about OHSS!! 

Tar'G- sorry for the short response earlier. I was with somebody and was trying to pretend I was listening and not PM'ing you. Harts is good for me!

Nicki- great start- hope EC they continue to grow. 

Mini- I think a bit of obsession is normal!! As long as you are relaxing 90% of the time and not winding yourself in knots! 

AFM- no news from work although I did chase today and leave a message. Pinpin- I don't have a choice on the hours as the management put things in our diary and we have to attend. Tomorrow I'm in Loughborough which will be another 12hour+ day. I asked if I could not go but was told no. Problem being that the people I am waiting for a response from is personnel and the people dictating the hours is my management. They don't know I've asked for a redundancy package or for time off next month so can't say "I shouldn't be getting this stressed!". But if still no response by next Thursday when I'm due to start then I'm going to go to my GP and get signed off for 1 month and sod them! 

xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey ladies!

Bella - Whoop whoop!!!  Well done you!  So pleased for you x

Sharny - Good girl for resting up, make the most of it!  Bet the stroll in the oh so rare sunshine did you good! x

Mini - Glad your stroll and cuppa made you feel a bit brighter and more positive, the days are ticking, keep that   going! x

Nicki - Glad scan went well, could have done without the stress of the traffic though hey! x

Pix - Great news on the scan, hop you havent worn yourself out running to the loo with drinking all that water!! x

Pinpin - How are you doing?  All good I hope.  I'm feeling slightly insane, but I'm ok.  Got my hyst and lap on 2nd March so not too long now x

Samia - Hope all is well and Eva is healing nicely x

Silly - Thinking of you, hope you are ok and bump is blossoming x

Kezza - Any news from work?  If so, good I hope x

Charlie- Fantastic news on your follies, thats great x

To Tarz, rosh, rooby, Grimmy, Sleepy, Somnium and everyone else,  

AFM  Feeling pretty anxious after reading all this about PCT's ceasing funding, need I worry?  As if I'm not up the wall with it all already I now feel petrified the rug is being pulled from under me before I have even stood on it!!!

Loads of love and hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Girls, I'm simply over the moon as 2 out of the 4 eggs fertilised!!!!   

DH and I hardly got any sleep and I kept going through both scenarios for good news and bad news in my head last night. We got up at 8.30am and started staring at the phone from 9am onwards and then got 'the call' at about 10am this morning. I just can't believe that we have got to this stage after thinking it was all over last week.  My appointment is at 12noon tomorrow, lets just hope that the embies stay healthy and keep dividing until then


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Bella - Hooray!! so happy for you!     they keep dividing til tomorrow
xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Great news Bella      Will be thinking of you for ET


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Bella – Fab news hun!!!   good luck for tomorrow!  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Bella-  so happy for you hun, good luck for ET tomorrow... Mini and i will have another pupo 2ww buddy   x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Bella - YIPPEE!!!!!    . I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. 

Charlie - 18 is fantastic. I was told that the optimal was 16 so you're doing great. Hope that the water/protein and constant eatting isn't causing too many problems. Good luck for tomorrow x

Tarzangal - would love to know your immune numbers... Harts Boatyard is great for me... let me know if you want a lift from Kingston x

Mini and Sharny - hope you're relaxing. The 2ww is so hard and there's no point sympton spotting as it seems everyone has completely different symptons or lack of. xxxx

Nicky - good luck for tomorrow  x

Love to all x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls. On my phone on the very busy m25! Just wanted to say well done to bella! Sorry no dancing banana's!


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello!

I keep writing posts and losing them so I will keep this short!  It is so annoying!

Bella – woo hoo! Big congratulations!!!!!!!!  That’s brilliant! Hope you sleep well tonight and everything goes perfectly tomorrow!  Lots of rest over the weekend and enjoy being PUPO!

Kezza – I hope you get home soon and your journey isn’t too awful!  Fingers crossed you get some good news from work soon.  Getting signed off is a good back up plan  tho ….. you need to stop working so many hours soon!

Mini – glad to hear you are feeling positive again.  The weather was so lovely yesterday but back to rain today!

Sharny – sounds like rest is just what you need if your back is feeling better….lots more rest please over the weekend! 

Nicki – that’s brilliant that you are exactly where you are supposed to be and I am sure your follies will have grown even more since yesterday.  I had some over 10mm and lots under I think although I was a bit freaked out by the number to take it all in. What time is your scan tomorrow? I am there at 9.15.

AFM – I am really worried I am over stimulating and just hoping that the ones I have grow bigger and I don’t get any more.  I have a lot more aches and the eating so often is driving me crazy so I really hope it goes well tomorrow!!

Charlie xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Bella - well done on your 2 beautiful embies and good luck for ET tomorrow     Don't overdo the water drinking like I did !! If your bladder's not full enough they'll make you drink some more water and call you back in  

Charlie - 18 is fantastic!! I know what you mean about worrying about OHSS, I did too as I had 16 follies that were a good size and another few very small ones. I kept drinking evian and eating nuts and eggs and as much protein full food and I didn't get OHSS. At EC I told Dr Kalu about my worries of OHSS to Dr Kalu and he said he didn't think was at risk, he got 12 eggs from those follies and it was fine so don't worry hun you'll get a very good crop of eggs and possibly frosties   

Sharny & Mini me - how are our PUPO ladies doing?   

Kezza - I hope you here back from work soon  

Niccad - I hope your back is better my lovely  

I'm starving waiting for the veal casserole I'm making to finish cooking... another 45 min  

Love to all
Pinpin xx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hay guys hope all is well.  

Nicnacnoo – hey if you like weddings you could prop give me some good tips!!! I need them  . Whats this about pulling out the funding?

Kezzababes-Hope work gets better, this stressif def not good.Hope you get home soon and of the motorway.

Mini- Wedding I on the 27 march.Were having the hen weekend next week-cant wait a weekend in the New Forest. Not long for you now     for a BFP.Dont you hate all the analysing we do about our bodies.

Sharny- Its so hard to rest.Hope you get your BFP.   

Tarzangal- Harts boatyard good for me.What time is everyone meeting. Thanks for organising it. 

Bellaboo- wooo hoooo that’s great news will be thinking of you tom. Looking forward to catching up again.   

Nick70-          for Friday.

Charlie- wow good follies.  They keep growing. What a great excuse to eat!!!!

Pinpin-Yes very excited but also nervous its been a great distraction but I still get my moments!!! Well my hair being one of them! My hairdresser just told me she is having twins so shes a bit of colour at the mo! Double wammy-may need to find new hairdresser!!!!

Silly- hope you and bump(s) are doing well.

Sleepy- congrats hope you are both doing well. 

Samia- Hope eva is doing well.xx

Niccad Sending  you lots of hugs and positive energy.

Rosh,Rooby,Grimmy,Somnium  hope you are all well.

Well as usual lately nothing much to report apart from weddingsssssss. Only have 5 wks to go so most things done and things slowing down. Am so looking forward to honeymoon and then its back with an appt at QM mid April.FET they say I will have to have a medical cycle due to PCOS and irregular AF- I have it every month but always a day or 2 later.I would much prefer a natural cycle.Anyone know anything about this??


Lots of love and    to all.  Cant wait for the meet xxxxxxx


Remember  all our dreams are waiting to be answered. xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Evening!!!!!

Bella - Weeeyyyyy HHHeeeeyyyyyyy!!!!!!  That is such wonderful news, so pleased for you!!  Will have EVERYTHING crossed for your ET tomorrow.      

Rose - Feel free to pm me if you need any tips for the wedding, mine was only 17 months ago and I kept everything, such exciting times!!!  Feel excited for you!!!  You are getting married the same date as my Mum & Dad, thats a good omen! x
As for the funding, there is a thing at the top of the FF page about it, I'm scared! x

Hope everyone is well today, bloomin rain has been horrendous today hasnt it, and Ihad my hair done, typical! 


     to all xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nicki and Charlie - best of luck with your scans tomorrow. I have my fingers crossed for the both of you   

Rose - I can't believe it's only 5 weeks until your wedding! Look forward to catching up on Tuesday.

Sam - how's Eva doing now?

Pinpin - hope the veal casserole was worth the wait   and thanks for the tip on the water drinking front.

Mini and Sharny - hope you guys aren't going too crazy   I so hope that I'll be able to join your exclusive club tomorrow  

Thanks again for all your lovely good luck wishes and I just hope that it all goes smoothly and that my 2 lovely embies are all OK until we get there tomorrow!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good evening one and all,

Sorry I have been missing in action somewhat recently. I have been soooooo tired with work and on calls and we seem to be so busy that I barely have time to think. I have however been reading everyday, but have only now found time to sit down and post. So here goes.....

Bella - Hip hip hooray on the two beautiful embies     I'll be keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow and will definitely check in to see how you have gotten on  

Mini - Sounds like you are making the most of your 2WW with lunches and things. I ate so much cake on my 2WW I was a monster by the time I finished  It seems your cycle has been so much more positive this time around, and lets hope it culminates in the ultimate positive in a few days time!   Good idea on the crazy time from, I allocated myself worry time, 40 minutes each day, and that is when I would come on here to post. It did get harder towards the end, but definitely helped.

Kezza -  Sounds like work is being pants, and dragging their heels somewhat. Really hope they get back to you soon. Glad the dummy ET went well 

Niccad - Tut tut on the bad back, these things always happen just when we get on top of things. When we are lazy we are fine, but as soon as you try and improve your life some sort of hurdle always pops up  I'm sure you'll be on the Davina wagon again very soon. Virtual back rubbing from me, hope it feels better soon 

Rose - Seems as though the wedding is coming around so quickly. Remember to try and take it all in your stride and enjoy it for what it is, a declaration of your love for that someone very special 

Pinpin - Any veal casserole left  Sorry about not meeting Saturday, really overdid it at work the Wednesday night/Thursday morning and regretted it, didn't even get a thank you, or a ten minute break, when every single labour ward midwife got 1.5hrs  The cheek of it. I'll be in touch to rearrange very soon. 

Charlie -   WOWEE on the follies front. Remember lots of water and protein, to prevent OHSS. I am sure they would tell you if you were overstimulating, and 'coast' you for a few days if that were the case. Fingers crossed for the scan tomorrow 

Sharny - Hope the crazies aren't setting in yet  remember to keep busy. I'm   for a string of BFP very very soon!

Sam - Hope little Eva is coping well. Babies are so resilient aren't they. No bottles I'm afraid, it would seem we are in huge debt and have decided people can bring their own! nothing free on the NHS anymore, not even simple things! 

Nicnacnoo -  Hmmmm on the funding front, seems like a very confusing point. As I'm sure you know being a fellow NHS worker, money is tight, but don't think they can justify taking away funding from those it has already been allocated to. It should just be for new referrals. My advice, don't say anything until they do, otherwise they'll start looking into it. Just keep quiet for now and hopefully it'll glide by un-noticed! 

Tarzangal -  After my little PM stating that I am free that night I have since been snapped up. Very frustrating but will try and make the next one. Thank you to taking the lead and organising this one.

Nicky -   Well done on the follies, will keep everything crossed for tomorrow, and hopefully a less stressful journey for you. Could you perhaps take the train to Barnes and walk down, might avoid the traffic that way?

Hi to everyone I have missed big hugs for all.............   

AFM - Well, where to start. As I said, have been very very busy at work. It would seem that 9 months ago something fantastic happened, that I apparently missed, and now a million bambinos are entering the world. In February. Never known such nonsense! I had to work 19 hours from Wednesday to Thursday, and not one person gave me a sodding break in the last 12.5 hours  And you think midwives would know better. Anywho, I only have tomorrow and Sunday left on call (24hrs), and then a week off. Then, heres the exciting bit, 8 weeks of 9-5 (never had this in my life!) and I'm off, for 16 months! And not a day too soon! 

As a result of being up all that time on my feet, I ended up with the most horrendous back, took me 45 minutes to get out of my bed on Friday, and so Saturday I went to an osteopath for a bloody good massage. Still a bit sore, but better. Just hope it doesn't repeat tomorrow, but have decided that if I am up tomorrow night I am NOT, NOT doing Sunday night. Full BLOODY stop. They can find another fool.

On a brighter note, we had a scan last Tuesday at 18 weeks and both tigers (thought of this after chinese new year, they are my two tigers) doing extremely well. Both at the upper end on average for size  and looking fully formed and perfect. We decided not to see what we are having, but did take some willpower. So for now we are in for a surprise. Have another scan on 2nd March, and then 3 weekly after that to make sure they are giving each other enough room. I'm not too sure where they are going to fit, but I'm sure they'll accomodate each other!  Measuring 28 weeks now, so 9 weeks ahead, hence finishing for leave at 30weeks, I'll be ready to burst!

Lots of movements now which is very exciting too.

Anyway, enough of me wittering on, think that post is quite long enough. Will post sooner next time.

All my love and   to all those woh have big things coming up in the next few days. Will be eagerly checking back.

SillyBillyMe xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck to Nicki and Charlie for their scans tomorrow  

And mega good luck to Bella. Might be TMI but remember to take a spare pair of knickers in case of accidents!! 

Silly- nice to hear from you. Very jealous about your two tigers and hoping we can all follow suit in the next couple of months!!! 

AFM- well basically had enough. Worked 50 hours and driven 910 miles in 4 days. Tomorrow is a lighter day and I've promised myself that I'm going to finish early. 
No word from my personnel department so going to chase tomorrow. I've contacted my consultant at the Lister and she said to take the full month off as she doesn't want me stressed and will write a letter to my company if necessary. So the plan is to call my personnel manager tomorrow to tell her that and ask how she wants to play it and to say that I need a response by the end of the day. 
I'm going to make an appointment to visit my GP next week to get a sick note and be off from next Friday. Just had a meltdown with DH who has put his foot down and said it needs sorting tomorrow either way. So that is the plan! Wish me luck! 

Hi to everyone else!!! xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Kezza - work is just pants, I hate it when people take the p**s, and expect you to just get on with it. Well enough is enough and it sounds like you are ready to really grab the bull by the horns. Sounds like you consultant is being very accomodating too, so if she is on your side they don't have a leg to stand on. Just another week and you can look forward to a month off (i'd wangle more, just to prove a point), and you can have some serious Kezza time.

And I am certain that we will ALL have tigers of our very own this chinese year x x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Morning lovelies, 

Bella - wishing you loads of luck today, looking forward to having you in the PUPO gang  

Nicki & Charlie - good luck to our stimming girls, I hope todays scans go well and you are both all set for EC next week 

Silly - So lovely to hear from you hun, I was wondering how you're getting on. Hope you've got a nice restful weekend planned, sounds like you deserve it  

Kezza - You must be exhausted!!! I'm so pleased you are going to take the matter into your own hands and put yourself first. Good luck Hun  

AFM - I've totally got my hopes up now which I'm a bit scared about, I suppose it will be easier to get through the last few days of my 2ww if I'm feeling positive. I had some really strong cramps last night, it happened 3 or 4 times over about 10 mins and then went away again. It was really low down below my belly button just above my knicker line... I had to bend over it was so sharp. Felt like AF pains but I only normally get them like that on Day 01 but no sign yet   It might be nothing but I'm going to enjoy the moment and believe it was my little ones getting cozy  

Happy Friday girls, nearly the weekend yipppieeeeeee,

lots of love Mini XXXXXXXX


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh Mini- I so hope that was late implantation pains and I believe they are getting cozy. I'll be thinking of you all weekend! 

Thanks for the support- difficult part is that March is the busiest month for us so it won't go down well. And they are 1 member of staff down from 1 march anyway so it will be tough for them. But you are right I've got to put myself first xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Mini - Here's hoping that it is your embies getting cosy, keep up the positive thinking, not long now!      

Wish I could say I have a relaxing weekend coming up, but have to finish my on call rota over the weekend, then I am done for a week. Sounded really busy when I called this morning, hope it settles and not too many of my ladies decide to go into labour, I'm not in the mood!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Mini me - so happy to see you have some lovely PMA going    the pains you had sound very much like implantation pains. I can't wait for your news   

Kezza - you go girl!   your DH is right it's got to get sorted one way or another as all this hard work and stress isn't good for you and upcoming Tx  

Bella - thinking of you today! I can't wait to read how it went   

Rose - i hope you will have a lovely time next weekend. Oh I love weddings and really enjoyed planning mine, I can't believe it's already 20 months since Dh and I got married   Where are you going on your honeymoon?

Silly - it sounds like you have definitely overdone it at work   I hope the potential ladies keep their legs crossed at the weekend so tat you're not called in. Good news on your 18 weeks scan   I have my 20 weeks scan next week (at 21 weeks as they couldn't fit me me in before   ). It must be so lovely having both babies kicking   I have started to feel mine about 2 weeks ago like little butterflies and for the past few days I have been getting some clear little kicks, and DH even managed to feel 1 or 2, I love it.

Niccad - how did you get on at The Bridge earlier this week? Was it useful? I bet you are looking forward to you appts on the 23rd so you can get in the starting blocks again and I am sure this will help you get your PMA back  

Lots of love
Pinpin x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Girls  

Kezza - Hope you get work sorted soon.  I've decided to hand in my notice next month - so hard doing tx & having to work.  Have decided to give myself a break till summer & hopefully not ever need to go back to work as I'll be pregnant!  They definitely have been stringing you along though.

Pinpin/Silly - Nice to hear everything is going as it should be. And how lovely being able to feel your precious babies!

Mini - Wow, sounds like you could have some implantation going on!!  Keep up the PMA, not long now!

Bella -      Fantastic news on your 2 little embies!  Fingers crossed you're on your way back home with your precious cargo on board.

Charlie - How did it go?  My appoint was at 11.15 today so we would have missed each other.

AFM - Bit upset as my scan showed that although the follies have been growing, they're doing it very slowly, so I have to carry on over the weekend & hopefully have better news on Monday. Then have EC on Wednesday.  I saw the young Asian lady doctor (can't remember her name), & she did say my response was below average....   But that it's still quality over quantity.  
Then I went to see Julie to get more meds who seemed to think she's completely missed a few eggs that she'd seen on Wed, so maybe there are a few more hiding there...  I still only have 1 on my right ovary & 3 or 4 on my left (11 - 15 mm).
I know this has happened to a few other girls but I am really gutted!  Was hoping to get more eggs than last time & now I'm really worried that the ones I have won't grow anymore & my cycle will be cancelled... Boo Hoo.  Must find my PMA again.  Julie said not to get upset as they have grown.  Still not convinced about the QM protocol...

Sorry for the moan, hopefully I'll have better news on Monday.
Have a good weekend everybody!
Love Nicki xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nicki- don't panic. 11-15mm with 5 days to go is fine. And the response rate is fairly normal (so it seems) for Qm's and people have gone on to get BFP! Lots of protein, water, hot water bottles and rest. And keep saying to yourself it will work and you will be BFP before the end of March. 

Bella- are you PUPO yet? 
Charlie- your news?

AFM- called personnel this morning and left a message saying I needed to speak to her today. nothing yet!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Nicki - Although it probably doesn't feel like it, five follies is fab, and remember the old quality saying. If the are growing slowly then hey are just taking their time to make sure they get everything perfect and are of the best quality. Better that than PCOS. A huge number of follies does not mean you'll go on to get a BFP, and vice verse as small numbers of follies doesn't mean a BFN. Keep your chin up and keep working at it. When they told me on my first scan I was likely to be delayed by 2 days for EC as all quite small I basically sat on my ****, ate loadsa protien, watched funny films, guzzled the water,a bit of chocolate  and kept my tummy really warm. Plus I slept lots. They almost fell of their chairs when I went back for the second scan and EC went ahead as planned!

Kezza - I am as much awaiting news from you all day as I am the other girls, I'm quite hooked on how personnel are going to react. Just keep stoical, and straight, and don't take any crap!

Pinpin - Glad you are feeling baby move,very magical. I had an earlier scan due to it being twins (I think) and my next scan is 21 weeks. They call it the 20 week scan but I basically needs to be done between 20-23 weeks, so 21 weeks is fine. All the best for that!

I'm just pottering and keep checking back on here for updates and news from people. Think I am going   at the thought of being up all bloody night, don't know if I can handle it! This is when I wonder why I chose the job I do.....


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Girls  

I'm probably panicking unnecessarily but finding it so hard at the moment.  
Just can't work out why I respond so badly when my AMH is 20 & FSH is 6! 
But I do have the big 40 just a few months away so must be an age thing.

I'll take your advise & sit on my bum, eating chocolate, watching lots of movies whilst DH does all the cooking & dog walking...  Can't wait!!!
So glad it's a NHS cycle though as all the extra Menopur would have come to a total of £180 (had a sneaky look at the screen as Julie was ordering it for me.  )

Bella & Charlie - Any news?  

Just started to snow here, roll on summer! 
Nicki xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nicki- if you've got EC on Wednesday then maybe you can come to the meet up on Tuesday night!!!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

I hadn't thought about that!  I'm not at work next week so will definately try! Haven't been able to make any of the others...   xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just a quick one to say a big thank you to all of you who've asked about Eva and even though I know a few of you I've seen her on ** here's a couple of pictures to show you how much she's changed!! She's still not back to her 100% happy self but I hope she will be soon 

Love and best wishes to all 

Sam


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oops I think they'll need re-sizing..


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Samia - What adorable pictures!  She looks gorgeous, you'd never guess what she'd been through...    Hope she's feeling better now & not in any more pain.  

Girls - I was just wondering how many days your DH's abstained before doing their 'bit' on EC day?!!!!    
I'm sure I read somewhere that they should 'save it up' for a few days but not too many....  I know with MF they suggest every other day during your fertile period, but what about during TX?
Just curious.....  

Love Nicki xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Afternoon ladies  

Sam - So pleased that it all went really well. Eva looks as beautiful as ever.

Nicki - don't worry, that's where I was last week and it all worked out in the end. I do really know how you're feeling as I thought my world had ended on the second scan when they said I was responding below average as well. Please don't lose hope, I ate lots of organic chicken, eggs, etc and that seemed to do the trick  

Silly - lovely to hear from you. How fantastic that you can feel them kick, that's so cool! Really hope that work calms down for you and that you don't over do it  

Kezza - really looking forward to hearing how 'the conversation' with work goes  

Charlie - how did it go today?   

Pinpin - Aaahh! I loved your description of your baby kicking as like little butterflies - so cute!

Well, I'm extremely pleased to say that I'm officially PUPO    !!!! I had another sleepless night worrying that we'd get phone call in the morning saying ‘don’t bother to come in as they haven't survived or something. We got there half an hour early and I thought I was going to wee myself so had to go to the loo, and then re-guzzle water like a mad man.  

I found the whole thing really emotional and blubed like a baby for most of it, it just suddenly finally felt like we might actually stand a chance of getting a baby at the end of this after over 4 years of trying.  I forgot to ask what the actual grade of the embies was, but one was 4 cell and the other 6 cell and she said that they were very good quality. In keeping with tradition we have named them Mork and Mindy  

My acupuncturist was wonderful and did pre & post transfer at my house which was great, and DH has been spoiling me.  I've also managed to get signed off work by the doctor for next week so that if it is a BFN I know that there really was nothing else that I could have done. Here's hoping that Charlie and Nicki will be joining me on the 2WW very soon


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Mini - sorry I left you out in my previous message!! REALLY, REALLY hope that those pains are your embies implanting    Not long now until you will find out  

Nicki - Me and DH had a discussion about that before EC too    At my final stimms scan when they decided I was ready for EC Julie asked my DH if he had 'done the business' in the last few days (which he had TMI!!) and she said good.  But we decided he should do it again that evening so that his swimmers were pretty fresh i.e only 2 days old. My DH would kill me if he knew I was discussing this   . He doesn't have male factor problems and the sperm was apparently very good quality. Hope this helps!!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Bella -            Congrats on being PUPO. Such an amazing feeling isn't it. You have officially done all you can now and you just have the crazy wait until your OTD. One thing I tried to do is to really believe I WAS pregnant until proven otherwise. Each day that goes by and you have no AF and haven't done a test you really are pregnant, enjoy the feeling of Mork and Mindy being within you, and remember whatever the future holds you are parents to two beautiful embies, and product of your lovefor each other. Keep happy. I was always advised by people who had been through it to do things that made me really happy, so I did, although it did involve a lot of shopping. In fact the day after ET I went on a crazy shopping spree with a friend (very slow and relaxed mind you) with lots of cake and smiles. It really helped me through. 

Nicki - My DH has a really BAD MF problem, only 3-5 sperm per sample  practically zero, so was told to abstain for five days at least. I think the recommendation from the bridge is 3-5 days when they do an analysis (at least that what it says on our reports) but if your DH is fine then he should be ok with just a 2-3 day abstinance.


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Bella-    Mini & i have another PUPO buddy x

Nicki- Like the other girls have said, u still have another 5 days for you follies to grow... on our last monday scan (EC was pencilled in for the for fri) i only had 2 follies just above the line, come the friday at EC i had 8 follies and 5 eggs were collected. Dont give up hope yet hunni x

Samia- Eva is just soooooo gorgeous x

Kezza- Hope you had THE convo with work x

Silly/pinpin- Hopefully we will be in your boats soon, and feeling our very own baby(s) kick x

Charlie- How did you get on today? x

Mini- Not long now my lovley   x

 to everyone else x

AFM- Not really sure on how i feel... Im soo happy that i have bubble & squeak on board but i find it easier by not really thinking about...Does anyone know what i mean  
I suppose i dont want to let myself get carried away with the idea that i could actually become pregnant... incase it's a BFN or could end up an ectopic due to my damaged tube or that i could m/c if any hydro fluid leaks from my tube  
Ohh i still have another 9 days to go........ Sorry for the downer girls xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Bella      you're PUPO - and the 4 cell is good but the 6 cell is excellent! (on my 2d transfer I had a 2 cell and a 3 cell   ) - now take it easy as you've done all you can do now, well done!

Nicky - my DH abstained for 3 days but he's got a bit of MF and we had ICSI anyway so not sure if relevant.  And trust me it's quality not quantity, I would happily swap all the POOR QUALITY EGGS (as was written in large letters across the Bridge embryologist sheets they gave me) I have ever produced for one good one.  Please come to the meet up!  We want to meet you!

Sharny - totally understand how you feel, you'll have good days and bad days.  Easier said than done but try to keep your mind busy by watching dvds, trash tv, baking......thinking of you  

kezza - news?

Charlie - how was today?

Mini - not long to go, I'm getting excited for you  

Silly - sounds like you're working too hard, can they not make your work a bit easier?  

Sam - love the pics!

AFM - feel down today as was meant to start DR tomorrow.  However we've been TTC naturally this month and I started worrying that if a miracle happened and I got pg this month I would not forgive myself if the DR drugs caused problems (I did get pg naturally a few years ago and had a mc which is why I'm sensitive about this).  ARGC said I’d probably be ok but some girls on their board said previous clinics told them not to risk it.  So it's been an agonising decision but I've decided to wait a month.  Was so desperate to get started and now worried that I’m going to be a month older!  How gutted am I going to be though when I get my AF next week  
x


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Congrats Bella on being PUPO!  Sounds like your embies are very strong and very happy to be where they are!  Hope you have a lovely weekend relaxing and enjoying it!

Sharny - I know what you mean as I try not to think about doing IVF....except when doing injections etc! I can't imagine ever actually being pregnant now but I am sure we will all get BFPs one day.  It's only natural your emotions will be up and down at the mo but just remember you are PUPO and try and enjoy it as much as poss.

Tarzangal - I think you have done the right thing and you never know a miracle might be around the corner!  If you do have to wait, 1 month will fly by and I did read that it's best to do IVF in the spring so you will have the timing just right!

Nicki - try not to be upset.....  5 11-15mm sounds great to me and if even if they only grow 1mm a day they will be huge by Weds!  I bet they are great quality and you don't want them to grow too quick and the eggs not be mature enough.  Hope you can have a lovely weekend and not worry too much at all.  I will be there on Monday too and EC on Weds so mine has been delayed too.

AFM - my scan was ok.  I now have 22 follies which is a bit mental.  There are lots of small ones and some that are growing nicely but they have asked me to go for another scan on Monday and delay EC til Weds.  I had a blood test and my oestridol is a bit high so I have been reduced to 1.5 powders.  DR Kalu thinks I should be fine and am not over stimulating so I hope that's true.  He said my womb lining was beautiful which was bizarre!  I have been running about over the last few days as my friend has been staying so I think I will try and rest over the weekend as I am bit more sore now and getting bloated! I am sick of nuts tho!  

Pin Pin thanks for your message.  I have just been drinking filtered tap water and eating nuts, seeds, chicken.  Is there anything that is particularly high in protein that is good to eat?  I am just feeling full up all the time so finding it hard to eat and am feeling a bit sick too.

Kezza good luck sorting out things at work!

Got to dash.....takeaway is waiting!  More chicken and lentils!

Charlie xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi all, Got a quick question...... both my legs have felt achy and numb today, with the occasional twinge shooting down the top outerside of my thighs  
I have re-read the pesserie leaflet to see if its a known side effect and it says nothing.... does anyone have any ideas 
x


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys 

Nicnacnoo- thanks may need some advice esp on how to stay calm!!!!

Pinpin- Were going to Vegas and Mexico. We were not going to do much but after failed IVF in October decided we needed a break.  Where did you go?

Silly/Pinpin- Wow how wonderful to feel your babies move.

Mini/Sharny/Bella- woo hoo PUPO you go girls we need some more great news on here.Lots of.      xxxx

Sharny- Hope you are okay.Didnt really experience any of those symptoms if you still have them and your worried call someone to reassure urself.xxx

Pix25-Everything sounds good,will be thinking of you next wk.Lots of       

Nicki-you will be PUPO before you know it.      

Tarzangal- Hey sending you lots of     .Be strong. I know it feels at times like this that being happy and positive is all fake and if we do act like it deep down it feels like its tearing us apart! My DF is so positive-most of the time for the both of us as I feel a lot like you. It cant be good for us. Lets try and work on/believe that one day we will have our little miracle.xx 

AFM- Im having a bad couple of days!!! I went to to my Godaughters for her to try on some wedding things and my dear friend told me she is expecting again.She is very nive about it and I know she feels for me and im soooo happy for her but it stings like a giant bee! She said she is happy but still getting use to the idea as her fist use to cry for 8hrs,she also said that if I told her I was expecting she would probably be happier! 

Im sitting here writing this and crying like a baby  ,I have so much to look forward to wedding,honeymoon,nice house,good job and I would give it all up just to be a Mum. Of course the marriage I would love as he is my rock and always guides me through the dark times.(which is very often!) We cant forget our DP/DF/DH without them it would be so much harder!! Ha ha immaculate conception. 

Had to end on a good note as cant sit around all day crying.

Lots of love and     to all.

Thank you for being the strength that is needed at times like these


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Where to start?!

Rose- everyone feels like this at sometime in their lives. But it will be your turn next and you've got your wedding to look forward to and I'm sure you'll look stunning.  

Nicky- I think the first time DH abstained for 3 days and the 2nd time 2 days. All was fine but the 2nd sample was worse. Might be worth ringing the emergency number as they should tell you. It might be in the literature too. 

Tarzangal- I think you are making the right decision. One month is not going to make any difference and at least you'll be able to relax  

Sharny- I'm not sure but there is no point in symptom spotting as every one is different. Please try and relax.  

Mini- not long now...... thinking of you honey x

charlie- everything will be ok don't worry. I think nuts, eggs, smoked salmon, pumpkin seeds, small meals and often is best. xx

And finally 


              

Well done Bella- that is brilliant results for a 2 day transfer. Relax and enjoy being PUPO!!

Hi to everyone else

AFM- no news. No phone call. I posted on the lister thread to see if they managed to get a sick note from the Lister and they said the GP's are more than happy to sign me off as they will have had a letter from the lister detailing what they are doing (which I know they have) So it looks like GP here I come!


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Charlie - thanks for telling me that it's good to do IVF in Spring, I am holding on to that now as still feeling a bit low today.  Cannot believe how many follies you have but they know what to look out for in spotting the symptoms of ohss so you'll be fine, just keep up the protein.  And now your EC is on Wed maybe you can join us on Tuesday eve    although understand you might be a bit uncomfortable by then

Rose - thanks for your positive vibes and really know how you feel.  I've actually told my friends to send me an email when they next get pg so that I have time to absorb the info before responding.  Nothing worse than it coming out of the blue and having to put on a very brave face when all you want to do is cry.  They've all totally understood when I said this.  You're bound to feel extra emotional with the wedding coming up, it's a stressful time.  Sounds like you are marrying an absolute star though    And your honeymoon sounds AMAZING.  

Sharny - as Kezza says you can't really do symptom spotting but it is absolute torture isn't it? You just want to know what's happening. I had totally different symptoms both times which shows that you can't know until you do your test.  If the pain gets bad though, do call QM - they are usually very helpful if you have any worries during 2WW.

Kezza - good luck with the GP .  Sod your work, you're too good for them


Have a nice weekend everyone, I'm going to plan a weekend away to make my next month go faster xxx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Just a quicky Kezzababes thanks and just realised I disnt say hope it goes okay about getting signed of. Thinking of you. 

Tarzangal- hope you find somewhere nice to go. You should check out shorefields country park in milford on sea they have a romance lodge  with a hot tun and sauna its great! Also sandy balls in the new forest. 
xxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Bella - YIPPEE on being PUPO!! Now the craziness can really start.

Mini - how are you doing?? Only 2 more sleeps - I'm really praying for you     

Sharney - hope that you're doing ok too. The numbest sounds annoying.. might still be from EC?!

charlie - Looks like you're going to have a great crop & hopefully loads for the freezer. 

Nicky - I asked the same question my first go & I was told that it should be 2-3 days. However, I was also told that he shouldn't hold off & then do one 3 days before... it should be a regular every 3 days if possible for a couple of weeks before hand to get optimal. My DH's have been all over the place though... 

Can't wait to see a load of you on Tuesday. Kezza- really hoping that by then your work will have pulled their finger out. They are rubbish!

Had my follow up at the Bridge & they have suggested PDG for next time... basically means that they will do a biopsy of the polar bodies of my eggs so will have a better idea if the embryos will be 'good'. Basically they genetic test them & will only put the one back which is genetically sound (if there are any). Although all my eggs always look great and we've been told that our embryos are always way above average I guess after 6 embies not making it we now need to dig a bit deeper. I'm seeing QM, ARGC and my immune guy on Tuesday so will see what they all suggest too. Also managed to get all my level 1 immunes re-done (the GP missed some beofre) and my GP finally agreed to do karyotyping and a full thromophillia test so I've managed to save some ££. Will get the result of my uterine biopsy on tuesday as well so guess I will truly find out if my uterus is 'baby friendly'... scary!!

Hope you're all having lovely weekend. Samia - she is so beautiful - it's so amazing how quickly her mouth has healed. Looks like she won't have a scar and I have to say she has the most amazing eyes. 

xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Mini - Oh my god, am I right in thinking that it's D-Day tomorrow (it says the 22nd on your signature)   !!! I can't imagine how nervous you must be feeling. I so, so hope that it's going to be a BFP for you  

Silly - thanks for the fab advice on dealing with the 2ww. I have lots of trashy films lined up to watch and I'm reading a brilliant book at the moment to keep myself occupied.

Rose - I'm so sorry that you are feeling down at the moment. I know how horrid it can be when you're in that zone and nothing anyone says can make you feel any better. As everyone else has said try and focus on your wedding, the fact that you have an amazing DF and a lovely honeymoon. 2010 is going to be your year my lovely    

Charlie and Nicki - best of luck with your scans tomorrow. Hope you both aren't feeling too bloated now, especially you Charlie!! Let's hope you both get the thumbs up to go to egg collection on Wednesday   

Sharny - I know exactly how you feel. I want to be positive, but positive means a big disappointment if it's a BFN at the end of the 2WW  

Tarzangal - I totally think that you made the right decision, it's only another month. Lets hope for a natural BFP!!!

Niccad - WOW, so pleased that you seem to be on the way to getting some answers finally. Brilliant news as well about your GP funding some of the tests. 

No news from me really, just chilling and relaxing


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes tomorrow must be Mini's OTD. So good luck girl- got a really good feeling about this one!! 

Hi to everyone else. Doing the ironing so just having a little break to say hi and good luck to Nicki and Charlie for scans for tomorrow. Lets hope it brings good news for lots of us.

Looking forward to seeing you on Tuesday xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hey everyone, 

Hope you've all had a nice weekend. 

We've had a pretty quiet one anxiously waiting for tomorrow to come... but it turns out we couldn't wait!! We did a sneaky test this afternoon and got a very faint positive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG, OMG!! We've just tested again and the second line came up much faster and stronger  We are both so scared and know we've got a long way to go but we've got further than we ever have before so we are just going to enjoy the moment. I never thought I'd get to do this but...

It's a        



My head is spinning so I'm probably going to be a bit rubbish at personals but here goes; 

Bella – Congratulations on being PUPO babes, fingers crossed for you    

Charlie and Nicki – Sending you both loads of luck for your scans tomorrow I hope you both get the go ahead for EC on Wednesday  

Tarzan – I'm praying that you get your natural BFP 

Nic – I hope you get all the answers you need to make your dreams come true 

Sam – Thanks for sharing your gorgeous pics of Eva, she looks like she is making a wonderful recovery xxx

Hi Silly, Kezza, Sharny, Rose, Pinpin and all you other lovely ladies 

Lots of love, Mini xxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm in tears.... so well done Mini- I'm so proud of you.


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Aww thanks Kezza, it will be your third time lucky next


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thats soooo brilliant, I am THRILLED for you Mini!!!!  Well done!!!!       

I am so excited for you!!  What fantastic news xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Mini Me said:


> Aww thanks Kezza, it will be your third time lucky next


lets hope so! you've given me fresh hope and look forward to hearing all about it when you've got over the shock (symptoms? what you did differently?) So DH's drunken night out didn't make any difference! xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

kezzababes said:


> lets hope so! you've given me fresh hope and look forward to hearing all about it when you've got over the shock (symptoms? what you did differently?) So DH's drunken night out didn't make any difference! xx


  It seems not! Looking forward to catching up on Tuesday xxxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!  FANTASTIC NEWS MINI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                     

Oh, I'm just over the moon for you. I bet you must be in total shock     So, so pleased xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS mini  

Good luck to Charlie & Nicki for your scans tomorrow xx

AFM- I seem to of lost my   keep getting af tummy cramps   
AF normally due anytime from now and the next 10 days!! ( cycle varies from day 32-42)
      
XX


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Sharny – I got major cramps on Thursday and I'm still getting light ones now, that has been the only real difference this time so I'd look at it as a positive, hang in there lovely 

xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Sharny- the pessaries will mess around with the AF timing so try not to think about when it is due. Keep thinking "I am pregnant" and try and relax. We all know it is hard but you can change the outcome. Mini is an example of it happening when she never thought it would. Its early days you are going to tire yourself out if you keep worrying. So more PMA girl!!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks girlies  
I shall look very hard for my  im sure it's there somewhere !! xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Mini.... YIPPEEEEEEE!!!!                

I am so so so happy for you.... I bet you are in total shock and just can't stop smiling... You've given me renewed hope...  especially after what QM said to you & the nightmare you've been though. YIPPEEEEEEEE!!!! I want to give you a massive hug and spin you in circles... 

Sharny - from the experience of the girls on here who've been successful - AF/cramping pains are a good sign xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Mini mini mini what great news to wake up to!! (sorry on phone so no smiley!!) Take it easy now cos you're gonna have your hands full in about 9 months time ;-) wishing you and dh all the best xx

Wanted to say a big thank you to all of you who left Eva lovely comments & also for your great support: I wouldn't be here if it wasn't for you & ff xxx  Sending buckets load of babydust your way xx  

Sam xx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Just a quicky as of to work

Mini- wooooohooooo that is fab news        im sooo pleased for you.

Tarzangal-what time is the meet tom? xx

Everyone else xxxx good luck for those with scans and      to those PUPO. 


   to allxxxxxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

OMG!

I didn't check online last night as really didn't expect any news till now, but MINI! I'm reading your news standing on the platform at Surbiton and want to jump up and down and scream, but I can't (people might worry!). And I want to do a hundred dancing bananas but on my phone so they won't come out, but YYIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Big big BIG congrats to you my love, you deservw this so much, and have re-written the rule book on partners not having a drink! I'm so pleased for you, but words can never describe this. My head is spinning for you, so goodnes knows how you must be feeling. You should feel very smug with yourself! Now you just need to go to QM's and hit them round the head with your pregnancy test!

I need to slow down my thoughts now, my whole body is jittering with excitment, you really have made my morning so much brighter through all this rain!

Good luck to Nicki and Charlie for today, hope EC can go ahead on Wednesday.

Hi to everyone else, will log on again later for personals.

Lots of love

SillyBillyMe! Yippee!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Mini me -  I am actually in TEARS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO SO SO HAPPY for you - I'm in my dressing gown clapping my hands and my pg hormones all over the place       you did it girl!!!    
The cramps are good I had them too a couple of days before test and on test days and they went on for a few more days.

OMG OMG You're pregnant !!! Look after yourself and make sure DH treats you like a princess  

I'm so excited, what fabulous news to wake up to - it was about time we got a fresh BFP on here !       

Bella congratulations on being PUPO  

Niccad - this is a busy week for you (espcially on tuesday) there'll probably be lots for you to consider and think about. The screening of embryos for genetic problems should definitely help in picking the ones that will give you your much deserved BFP   

Rose - It is hard hearing other people's news when it's so hard for you to get there but it won't be long until it's your turn to announce that you are expecting hun. In the meantime enjoy the wedding prep, the wedding and the honeymoon, such a special time in your life. DH and I went on honeymoon in The Maldives, this is a very special place for us as it is also where my DH proposed the year before   He proposed on the beach that's in my profile picture, my favourite place in the world !

Samia - Eva is gorgeous, it's amazing that after such a short time there is barely any scar at all. She is truely beautiful just like her mum and 2 sisters! I agree with Niccad that she has the most amazing eyes !

Sharny -    and no panic ! When is your OTD? I am     this is your time !

Charlie & Nicki - good luck with the scans today    

Kezza -   you get some news from work today 

Tarzangal -     for a natural BFP for you 

PUPO girls and those about to start this is the beginning of a long line of BFPs ! They rarely come just one at a time  

AFM - I've got my NHS scan tomorrow morning, we can't wait to see our baby boy again and   he is fine.

Lots of love to all

Pinpin x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Mini - OMG !!!!                         
I am SO happy for you.  I still remember that day you came back from QMs after the conversation you had with Julie, I bet you feel like posting your positive pregnancy test to her don't you?  You've had such a difficult time, you really deserve this.  Looking forward to celebrating with you tomorrow xxxx

Nic - best of luck for all your appts tomorrow, there will be lots to talk about tomorrow eve!

Charlie & Nicky - best of luck for your scans today

Pinpin - all the best for your scan

I think Kezza and I will be at Hart's for about 7:15 ish tomorrow eve - I called them and they said no need to book a table so we'll see you all there.  


***Anyone reading this thread who would like to come along, you're very welcome.  We're a nice bunch of girls    ***


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Mini me - I'm out of my dressing gown and still grinning from ear to ear with your BFP    

So chuffed for you  

Pinpin x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Thanks so much for your lovely messages girls, we're off to The Lister to have a blood test coz we just can't take it in, feel so, so scared!! I've had a tiny bit of spotting on and off since last night, just after I posted, hope I haven't got everyone's hopes up too soon   It's very light (only when I wipe) It's not constant (has stopped again now) and it's dark red-brown. I've googled like mad and it seems quite comman but the hospital didn't say too much to reassure us - hence the blood test. 

Pleeeeeeeeeeease let everything be ok  

Will pop back later to chat properly. 

Big hugs, 
Mini xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Praying for you honey. xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Mini-


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Mini -                .  I'm sooooooo happy for you!!!! 
Don't worry too much about the spotting (easy for me to say) but good idea to get your bloods done so it can put your mind at rest. Huge Congratulations to you & your DH! 

Charlie - How did you get on today?

AFM - Luckily I'm off to EC on Wednesday! Phew!   .  Really chuffed.  We've only got 5 follies that are a good size (a few smaller ones too) but am happy for now.  So hoping to be able to at least match my 3 eggs from last time.  

I won't be coming along tomorrow night as much as I would love to especially to celebrate Mini's news, but am having to take Ziggy to my Mums as don't know how long we're going to be on Wednesday.....  Next time though I promise!!  I'm giving up work soon so won't have to worry about not getting there on time!

Love Nicki xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Mini       - spotting is very common, have seen a lot of the girls on the ARGC threads who have spotting but still get and maintain their BFPs    

xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Mini me - spotting can be normal and especially with the pains you had last thursday which sounded very much like implantation pains.
It's a good idea to have your HCG levels checked, they will reassure you and possibly even give an idea if there is 1 or 2 in there  
Let us know how it goes   

Nicki - fab news 5 juicy follies ready for EC wednesday - well done   until then continues wit the water drinking and protein intake  

Pinpin x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nicky - well done on the 5 follies    sorry you can't make the meet up.  Hopefully will get to meet you at the next one x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Nicky!! fingers crossed for tomorrow xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nicki - that's brilliant news, so pleased for you!!!! Let's hope that Charlie gets the go ahead as well xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Mini-   for you huni, sounds like it could be the norm having a small light bleed   x

Nicki-  Good luck for ec wednesday x

Samia- Thanks for the pm   x

Rose- Your honeymoon sounds fab... x

Pinpin- Enjoy seeing ur beatuiful boy again tomorrow x

Tarz- Hope u find a lovley place for ur weekend away..   for you natural bfp x

Niccad- Good luck for tomoorow... hope you can gather some more answers   x

Bella- How u doing? Hope your keeping ur mind occupied   x

Charlie- How did today go? x

Kezza- Any news on the work front? x

Silly- Hope u and bump are well, and the weekend shift wasn't to hectic x

 to any lurkers xx

AFM- I am well and truly on countdown now.... 6 more sleeps until otd! 
AF tummy cramps seem to of subsided now ( hoping it was implantation)   Have started knicker checking now though   xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 

Thanks for all the reassurance  

Nicki – Fantastic news on the five follies, soooooo pleased for you hun. I'll miss you tomorrow 

Pinpin – Thanks for all your support today, enjoy your scan tomorrow lovely 

Tarzan – I might have to check out the ARGC thread for a bit of extra reassurance, thanks hun  

Sharny – Nearly there sweetpea, you're doing great   

Bella – How you doing hun? Not going crazy I hope  

Charlie – Hope your scan went well today  

Silly – You made me laugh with your comment about hitting QM's over the head with my pee stick  and thanks for your lovely PM x

Nic – Good luck tomorrow lovely, looking forward to seeing you and catching up. 

Hi to Sam, Kezza, Rose and Nicnacnoo xxx 


Well I had my bloods done this afternoon and one of the nurses called us a couple of hours later to say 'congratulations you're pregnant!!!!' so, so lovely to hear. My hcg levels came back at 163 which she said was good (anything over 25 is considered a positive) but I'm gonna go back on Wednesday just to make sure they are doubling nicely 

She said that spotting can be quite normal and I'm to carry on with my cyclogest until further notice. I also spoke to my Mum and she said she had bleeding on and off for the the whole of the first three months of her pregnancy with my older brother, so I'm going to try to not to worry and just relax (yeah right!!!   ) My DH keeps making me say 'I'm pregnant' so sweet, he's soooo excited. 

Gonna go and try catch up on some of last nights missed zzzzzzz's 

Lot's of love, 
Mini xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Lister Sister- I'm so pleased for you.      that is such brilliant news and I'm in tears again (hope this is the end of the rollercoaster and you can now enjoy your pregnancy!)
You are stood at the top of the mountain now so enjoy the view and relax.  

Hi everyone else. I wonder if Charlie is ok! Lets hope she is on soon to give us her news. 

No news on the work front. Called a couple of times and she was on answer machine so I've left a message. If nothing by tomorrow lunchtime then I'll send an email. Felt like AF was coming all day and so emotional so I'm sure it is due (not actualy due until Friday. If it comes tomorrow then my first scan will be Wednesday or Thursday. With another one on Monday.  So its all to play for- I'm feeling quite positive after Mini's wonderful news! xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh mini- Sooooo happy for you xxxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Mini - So pleased that it's been confirmed for you, that's such wonderful news. I bet that you can't quite believe it hey?! Are you going to do anything nice to celebrate??    

AFM: I had my first day of leisure today which consisted of c**p TV all day (Murder She Wrote x 2, Midsummer Murder, etc) total bliss. I haven't even bothered to get dressed    It's difficult as I have been signed off work this week, so don't really want to venture out as work is just around the corner. I think tomorrow might be a Sex and the City DVD day and I'm going to have a lovely relaxing bath in a minute.


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Luke warm bella with no oils. Embies don't like it but I'm sure a lukewarm one will be fine. xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello girls,
Congratulations Mini!!! That’s fantastic news ….I bet you are just over the moon!  I am so pleased for you and it gives hope to all of us!!!!!

Nicki – I am so glad your scan went well today and you are on track for Weds. I hope your trigger goes well tonight and you enjoy a drug free day tomorrow!!  5 good size follies is brilliant and you never know you may get eggs from all of them! 

Kezza – good luck chasing work to make a decision.  I know how frustrating it can be….my work dragged my redundancy out for ages.  Hope your AF stays away too!

Sharny – hope you are doing well with the PMA and your 6 more sleeps are worry free!  Not long now ;-)

Pin Pin – I hope your scan goes well tomorrow!  How exciting!  

Tarzangal – I would love to come tomorrow night but I am feeling very sore and uncomfortable so am going to my Mum’s for the day.  I will come if I can make it back in time but hopefully we will have another meet up soon.

Bella – sounds like you have had a lovely day!  Think I might need to take a leaf out of your book tomorrow!

Hi to everyone else ….sorry if I haven’t sent a personal, I am still scrolling through the posts!

AFM – well my scan went well but I had to have a blood test and my oestridol level is through the roof so they won’t do my EC and I have to coast for while.  I have to go back for a blood test at 8.30am tomorrow but Julie said it can go up before it goes down.  I am really gutted because apparently the eggs can go off and so I might not ever get to EC.  I just don’t know why they didn’t test me last Weds rather than keep me on the same meds until Fri.  I now have 23 follies (1x23, 1x22, 5x19, 2x17, 2x16, 1x15, 1x14, 4x13, 3x11 and 3<10).  God only knows how big they will be in a few days time……I already look like I have swallowed a football!  So I am really worried that I will have been through all this and not even get to ET    Fingers crossed my hormone levels drop in the next couple of days but I can’t see me getting to EC until the weekend now in which case apparently I will have it done at The Bridge.  At least that may save my DH’s journey on public transport!

Sorry for the long post.  Have a fab time tomorrow night everyone who gets to meet up!

Charlie xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Charlie- a girl on the Lister thread is in the same boat but they've said nothing about her not getting to EC. They said that she needs to coast for a couple of days to get her levels down but they said it can be sorted out. So try not to worry too much and hopefully your levels will go down so you can get to EC. Great number of follies and I bet they've got some lovely eggs in!! xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Mini - so pleased and relieved to hear your news xx

Charlie - Kezza's right, think you just need to wait a few days.  Much better to have EC at the Bridge, your DH will thank you for it    

xx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hiya all

Mini- Sooo please for you this is great news. I loved it when you said DH was getting you to say it again and again “Im Pregnant” woo hoo.xxxxx    

Nicki- Glad the scan went well and you are on your way to EC.     for some good ones.

Bella/Sharny- Hang on in there not long to go now.        Will be your turn next.

Kezzababes- Hope work sorts itself out and you can start relaxing. Xxxx

Pinpin- Enjoy the scan,how wonderful for you  . Maldives sounds scrummy might have to go there one day!!!  Im alot better now thank you.AF is due next week and my hormones went wild!!!

Charlie- Hope you feel better soon.And     that you go onto EC.

Tarzangal-Thanks for arranging the meet up. Looking forward to tonight.

SIlly-hope works not to tiring and bump(s) is okay.Are you coming tonight? Do you want a lift-call me.xxxx

Samia-Hope Eva is doing well she looks amazing,its great what they can dur practice is raising money for CLAPA next month in a raffel.

AFM-Im going on my hen weekend Friday so lots to look forward to,having nice massage and facial.The down day is over and im feeling much better and the New Forest is def going to give me a lift its so magical there.

Hiya to everyone else and lots of love and      

Thank you for all the support and looking forward to catching up tonight with some of you.xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Charlie - that's so frustrating   . Why they didn't reduce your powders earlier I don't know   However, I'm not a doctor so hopefully they know best.  I had one big follie that was steaming ahead of the others, but I had a group of five that were all about the same size. What I'm trying to say is (and I think I'm right in saying that Mini had to do this), a couple of large follies were sacrificed for the benefit of the other follies, and my god do you have a lot of other follies!!! I know that you are feeling really down, but I really believe that egg collection will happen in the next few days sweetie   Let us know the results of the blood test tomorrow and I highly recommend a day of c**p TV and a cosy blanket on the sofa - did me wonders yesterday.

AFM: I'm really sorry, but I don't think it's wise for me to come tonight. I'm just super paranoid about being spotted by a work colleague as they all live around here and often go to Harts (I've been signed off work by my GP). I just wouldn't be able to relax and I know it's stupid, but it would be sods law that there would be someone there! Hope you all have a lovely evening and lets not make it so long next time. Thanks Tarzangal for organising


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

I've got a dressing up box (don't ask!) Bella if you want a disguise!?? No I think that is the right call. Most of my colleagues live in Bristol so not much chance of me ever getting spotted! xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey girls

And a big WHOOP WHOOOP! to Mini - truly awesome news i'm so very chuffed for you!
I can't make tonight as i'm on late turn ( having just come off a week of nights.. deep joy)

Just a quickie.... AF is due in 4-5 days and my meds haven't been delivered.  Do i ring the ACU?  The med company rang after Dec appt and asked when my cycle was and i told them early March but i've heard nothing since and due to AF coming early i may need the pill sooner rather than later!

Thank


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Rosh - yes I would call them ASAP. The number you need to call is 01727 875 758. I've just dug out the paperwork and they are open from 9am - 5.30pm. If you call before 3pm they can do next day delievery. You obviously have to sign for it. I had mine sent to work, but you really can't identify what's in there. Good luck - very exciting!!

Kezza - thanks for the offer of a disguise


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks so much Bella - you are a star!

I'm a bit of a dimwit... dug my diary out having not needed it for the last week and AF is due this Friday! It's my day off that day as well so i'm having it delivered at home before 1pm... and i guess i'll be on the pill the following Monday!
Feel a bit deflated... can feel AF is nearly here and i guess i was hoping i could be one of those iritating miracle women who 'miraculously' fall pregnant just before starting IVF..... in the real world i know i'm a little nuts though!


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Wow, everytime I come on here these days I find so much has happened.  Am not usually great at keeping track of everything but wanted to post a few personals so here goes...

Mini - Huge congratulations to you and your DH hon!!  Such a fantastic result after bbeing given grim news from QM, I'm completely over the moon for you both.  Take it easy now, and try to enjoy it as much as possible.

Sharny / Bella, Congrats on being PUPO - the 2ww is a bit of a killer, huh?  I found keeping yourself occupied, even if it is watching films on TV helped get me through by taking my mind off it all.  Good luck for OTD!!

Niccad - Just wanted to say that a friend of mine did PDG at The Bridge at the end of last year following a couple of unsuiccessful cycles.  She is now 18 weeks pg and thoroughly recommends the process - after doing so the embryologist actually changed their mind (from the ones which looked best visually) on which embies to transfer...

Charlie - Wow, 23 follies!!  If I get half that much I'll be happy!!  Just wanted to say to try not to worry about the over stimming.  Another friend was found to have over 30 follies at around this time last year and was left to coast for a few days before going ahead with EC.  She went on to give birth to twin boys not so long ago so it's no where near always a show stopper.

Sam - Eva looks absolutely gorgeous, hope she is feeling much better now.

AFM - I have my baseline scan tomorrow at 08.00 and all of a sudden the nerves have started to kick in.  Hardly been back at QM since I found out my pregnancy was non viable so I guess that's where much of my anxiety is coming from.  Am   that I have responded properly and that I can move on to stims.

Anway, better go as am at work and got loads to do.  Sorry I can't make tonight, I've got my regular acupuncture session which I really need prior to tomorrow.  Have a good time everyone.


A-M


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Charlie - just wanted to come on and say that a girl on the ARGC thread is in the same boat as you and was recommended by another girl on the thread to drink loads of water - it seems to have done the trick as her levels have come down - not sure if QM suggested this to you but you should be drinking lots of water anyway.  Don't over-hydrate though, not sure what the balance is but definitely drink more water than you would normally!  Good luck

A-M - best of luck for scan tomorrow


xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Qm's say 2litres of water a day. Lister say nearer 3litres. so i guess over 2 should do it- or 4 pints xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening girls,

Just a quick one to say I won't be coming tonight as I take Aaliyah swimming on tuesdays and we're normally home just after 8pm so by the time I get changed and make my way I would have missed most of the gossips.  Wishing you all a very nice evening  

Mini hope you're ok hunnie and good luck to A-M for your scan tomorrow,

Night everyone,

Sam


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm the first here.. Sitting in the window x


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hope you all have had a good evening, will def try and make the next one! x

Just a quick one to wish A-M good luck for your scan tomorrow xx


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Very sorry to barge in here. I used to come on regularly until around this time last year but had to give it up. I've just seen that some of you may also be on the two week wait and I was wondering if you could clarify something for me, please. QMH did not give me a specific date to test, neither did Bridge so I do not actually know when I actually need to test. I had EC on 10/02 and ET on 13/02. I've been very naughty and tested early (started on 20/02) but of course it's coming up negative so far. Am I being super thick here? When should I really be testing?

This 2ww is driving me potty!!! So any advice would be most welcome. 

I hope you've all had a great reunion tonight.

All the best

Bel


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi bel,
          I had ET on sunday 14th feb, and was told by the bridge to test two weeks later. So i will be testing sunday 28th feb!!

Trying to keep my self busy with watching crap day time t.v, reading my book, catching up with friends and taking our dog for walks, i find it easier to keep my mind busy. Otherwise i end up googling every scenerio i can possilbly think of and driving myself mad!!!

The 2ww is just sooo awful... days seem like weeks, i to am going  

 Step away from the pee sticks untill saturday huni   x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for a lovely evening girlies. 

Tarz'g- my royal jelly are 1000mg from amazon. 

Nic- hope you haven't collasped by now!

Rose- step away from the google searching and enjoy your wedding/hen party/honeymoon! 

Welcome Bel- QM's say 2 weeks after ET. Everywhere else is 2 weeks from EC. 

Good luck to Nicky today for her EC!! 

Hi everyone else xx

AFM- for those that are waiting with interest- I had an email last night from my personnel lady saying that sorry she missed my call but she'll call me this morning!! watch this space      !!


----------



## Belenzinha (Oct 5, 2008)

Sharny, Kezz, thank you both very much for your responses. I only just saw them, after wasting yet another test which again came back negative. Today it's 2 weeks from EC and I did use First Response which is meant to be top quality/highly sensitive to hCG but nothing, zilch, not even a hint of a second line.  

The reason I tested today was mainly because I'm on the Prednisolone/Fragmin regimen (for high levels of natural killer cells) and today I'll run out of both. So I have to decide whether to go buy more of those drugs or not. Anyway, I think I will buy the drugs and just take them until AF shows. I don't think I can face going to the pharmacy to buy the drugs and more pee sticks (again!) though; they'll think I'm a basket case  

I hope you guys had a lovely gathering and I do look forward to getting to know most of you eventually. I'll try to do some catch up reading of this thread (when I left it was on Part 13!!!). In the meantime, I do have a couple of questions which I am hoping one or more of you can help me with. When I was doing the stimming I was told by Claire at QMH that Surrey PCT would pay for the freezing of spare embrios and that they'd only do a frozen cycle before allowing me to go onto my second NHS go. Have any of you heard anything like this before? We have one little snow baby and The Bridge told me it's going to cost about £500 to pay for freezing/storage and they said they had no idea re that Surrey PCT would pay, they are saying I need to go back to QMH and sort it out through them. So if any of you knows about this would you please let me know?

One final question, I've read on here that some ladies are being denied their second goes. Is this true? And if so, is that what Surrey PCT are doing? I do have a letter from them saying they will fund two goes for us. Can they go back on their word like that? Again, any info on this would be most welcome.

BIG THANK YOU!

And good luck to all.

Bel


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nicki - best of luck with your egg collection day!!! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you     

Belenzinha - welcome back to the thread! Like you I'm currently on the 2WW (OTD Friday 5th March!!) and I'm also with Surrey PCT. I too was promised via official letter two goes of IVF. However, a couple of weeks ago when I was in for a stimms scan one of the nurses who was doing the scan said that this would be my one and only go on the NHS. I explained that I was told that I was entitled to 2 and she said that it didn't matter.  Now to be honest, at the time I was really upset as my stimming wasn't going to plan so I didn't have the energy to dispute it. I've also not wanted to get myself stressed. So I'm in two minds at the moment as to whether to persue it or just wait and hope and prey that I'll get a BFP and not need it! The best person to speak to at the ACU is Nick as he's the boss. If you call him let us know what he says.

Kezza - looking forward to hearing your news  

Sharny - I completely empathise I'm going completely     It started in full force last night as I woke up at 4am and just couldn't get back to sleep. My head is spinning with both scenarios - how I'll feel if it's good news or bad news. And I'm analysing every little thing that my stomach and body is feeling / doing. I think that I'll go truly loopy by this time next week.

A-M - hope you get the all clear to move on to stimms today  

Right, I'm going to finish watching Diagnosis Murder and make a cup of tea xx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Bellaboo / Belenzhina - I just wanted to try to answer your questions about Surrey PCT and funding. I too am within Surrey PCT and actually fought them for funding of a second cycle in the Summer of last year. To cut a (very) long story short, I was referred for IVF/ICSI in April 2008 and at the time Surrey were only paying for one fresh cycle of IVF/ICSI. They changed their rules to two fresh cycles of IVF/ICSI for all new referrals from 01/09/08 which unfortunately did not include me as I was referred before this new date. I asked for more funding and got told no, so I appealed. Meantime I found a policy (South East Coast Commissioning) where three large PCT's, Kent, Sussex and Surrey had stated that from 1st April 2009, all three PCT's would fund two FULL cycles of IVF/ICSI. I then complained to Surrey PCT as to why they had not implemented this policy they had signed up to. First they denied its existence however 2 days after I turned up at one of their Board meetings and put my case direct to the Chairman and Chief Exec I was told I would be getting a second funded cycle, and a full one at that (for clarity a full cycle includes a frozen cycle if one can be done). I am currently doing this second funded cycle and QM's have confirmed that if a frozen cycle can be done and is required that I will be getting that on the NHS. I have attached the SEC link and also Surrey PCT's policy. I have it on good authority (I spoke to Nick) that Surrey PCT are not changing this policy. I would call him or even the PCT (01372 201700 - ask to speak to the person who commissions Assisted Conecption services) to find out what's going on. Failing that, let me know if they are now refusing as I will seriously take this up with them. I was assured by the Complaints Manager that the new policy would be rolled out to everyone within Surrey PCT's cathment area and if they are now backing out of this then there will be hell to pay!!

http://www.secscg.nhs.uk/home/specialised-services/specialised-services/

http://www.surreyhealth.nhs.uk/searchcentre/Results.aspx?k=assisted%20conception&s=All%20Sites

AFM - Well a bit of a mixed bag at my scan this morning. The good news is I have been given the go ahead to start stimming, so first injection tonight here we come! The no so good news is that I have a small cyst (14mm) on my left ovary (it was on the right one before) for which is too small to operate on (thank God!) and should be okay to continue with the cycle. Katie said she would check with Dr Kalu and if he said any different they would call me. No call so far so fingers crossed. The downside is that it might affect the way I respond to stims on this ovary but here's hoping it will be okay.

Sorry for the lack of personals - am at work and had better get on with some.

A-M


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

All good news from me. Boss very understanding, which makes a change. So the plan is that i'll be on light duties next week and then on unpaid leave or off sick until 1st april depending on treatment dates. X


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

It was lovely seeing some of you last night.

Kezza - great news... so so glad that finally you can relax. Can't believe how slow they've been.

Belenzinha - I am also Surrey PCT and was initially told I could have 2 fresh gos.. I had a fresh one in August which resulted in 2 frosties. I paid the bridge for the storage but then spoke to nick and he emailed them and i got a refund. They wouldn't let me do the next fresh one until I'd done a frozen cycle. I did that in October. I saw them yesterday and am booked in for the next fresh go in June (although I'm not actually going to use it... wish I could pass it on to someone else rather than just let it go, but, for me, they aren't the right place). 

Nicky - good luck today

Am - good luck with the first injection. Praying that the cyst just disappears... x

Bellaboo & Sharny - hope you're both coping ok. x


----------



## jayloutee (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi ladies - I hope you don't mind me joining in! I'm under the care of QMR and have been secretly and furtively and anonymously reading the message boards for some time but have only now summoned up the courage to introduce myself and post a message!

Just a little information about me - I'm 35 (weeks away from turning 36 which somehow seems to make a world of difference!) and DH is 41. Married for 3yrs, together for nearly 10 and TTC for 3yrs. I've always had really irregular periods but to be honest never thought too much about the implications of that and was just happy to have less periods! Diagnosed with PCOS 2yrs ago after we were referred to Queen Marys Roehampton. HSG was clear and DH is fine with good motility - although he was slightly disappointed not to come away with a certificate for 'magnificent sperm'! 9 cycles of Clomid, 3 at higher dosage and all BFN.
Was put onto the NHS waiting list for IVF in July 09 and was granted one cycle of funding - 1st IVF starts on 20th March 10. Am on the standard Agonist protocol so I am currently taking the contraceptive pill Microgynon. AF started much earlier than expected so it means I will be on the pill for 41 days by the time I start sniffing Suprecur - slightly stressed about this as I have been unable to take any form of the Pill all my life and am already feeling sick and tired and experiencing chronic migraines. Not to mention the horrible mood swings and uncontrollable urges to hit DH on the head with a saucepan!

So - that's me in a nutshell and where I am up to. It feels like a long, emotional process already and I haven't even begun on the sniffing or injecting. EC is provisionally booked for 12th April. Am conscious of trying to do everything that I can to ease/aid the process and have been alcohol free since the new year (um, apart from 2 delicious glasses of wine last week!), following WeightWatchers and seeing a personal trainer to try and get weigh off as, at the last appt with the consultant my BMI was at 29, and I desperately want to decrease that to 27 or lower if possible. Am also about to embark on more acupuncture.

Whoah - just realised how much I've written! Sorry to ramble on. Thanks to anyone who has battled to read through it all. Sorry if I haven't used the right jargon or have given too much/too little information.
After reading some of the IVF diaries on here and been totally touched and moved and inspired by these brilliant ladies, I'm thinking of starting my own. To document my experience and keep my sanity in the first instance but if sharing my experience can help others in the same position then so much the better.

Thank you for reading and wishing warm good luck wishes to you all xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome lovelychops!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

A-M- Hope that nasty cyst disapears hun x

Kezza- Glad to hear boss eventually got back to you and you can be nice and relaxed for next go x

Nicki- Hope EC went well today x

Nic- Just out of interest which clinic are you going with next? x

Lovleychops & Bel- Welcome to this fab thread x

Bella- How u doing?

 to all the rest of you lovley ladies x

AFM- Feeling down in the dumps today, i've had light bleeding mostly when i wipe ( little on pantyliner) i feel AF is going to arrive full flow anytime got the usually back ache and tummy cramps  
I know it could be implantation, but im not holding out much hope... guess i will just have to see if it becomes heavier.
Obviously i will still do HPT on sunday, i shall be   until then that the  dosn't arrive! xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh Sharny that is horrible (even if it is implantation bleed which I'm sure it is) that you have to worry and stress about this. Out of interest when was your EC. I'm thinking Friday 12th? If so you could test then if it would put your mind at rest? Most clinics say 2 weeks after EC not ET.

K xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes kezza EC was fri 12th, i have the hpt staring right at me.... so yep i think i might test friday x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.tearsandhope.com/emptyarms_video.html

Thanks Rose I found the link. And I cried- think had DH not been downstairs with his friend I might have kept crying!


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,
Thanks for all your messages.  I am feeling much more hopeful again now ....and also starting to look like a drug addict from all these blood tests!!  Just waiting for today's results......my levels went up yesterday but apparently this is pretty normal.  I am hoping (fingers crossed) to get EC at the Bridge on Sat or Sun but really need my levels to start falling!!  My scan today showed that I haven't lost any follies yet and have an extra one....hopefully they will stop at 24!  My DH says it's 2 football teams and some reserves!  I have 12 above the line but Katy seems to think I have a good range so I should still have plenty even if I have to coast for a few days.  Heres hoping I get there in the end!  I am drinking lots of water and milkshake and got to eat every 2 hours so if nothing else I will be the size of a house after it's all done!

Sharny - chin up.....hope your AF stays away    

Nicki - hope EC went really well today!  Wish I was there too!!  Looking forward to hearing all of your news!

Welcome lovely chops.....a little bit of what you fancy does you good so a few glasses of wine here and there is fine and it sound like you are well prepared already.


Kezza - that's brilliant news about work! I bet that has taken a weight off your mind knowing that you will be able to get the time off in one way or another.


A-M good luck with your 1st jab! Try not to worry about the cyst. I had a 4 cm endometrioma on my right ovary that was removed and they are amazed by how well I have responded (obviously I have responded too well as I have 12 follies on my right ovary alone)... they told me if anything they expected me to need more drugs for stimms so anything can happen!  Thanks for the story about your friend who had 30 follies and went on to have twin boys.....that story makes me smile 


Hi to everyone ..sorry if I have missed anything! Hope you are not going too crazy Bellaboo!

Charlie xx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Just a quick update from me.
Had my follow up appointment today from my laparoscopy and I'm now finally on the NHS waiting list. However as I'm Wandsworth PCT the waiting list is 2 years! So we've booked an appointment to go privately with QMH - 22nd March and will hopefully start our cycle within the next 6 months.
So more waiting, but at least its on the horizon now.


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Just a quickie from me.

We got just 1 egg, completely gutted & know it's highly unlikely for us to have any embryos to go back.   

Off to crash now, lots of chocolate & feel like a huge glass of wine....

Will let you know how it goes but pretty sure this is it for this cycle.

Love Nicki
xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nicki- so sorry honey. Really hope it fertilises and you go on to get a lovely embryo! I think because of the drugs you can't have alcohol but I know how you feel as I only got 2 last time and thought it was all over.  

Scaruh- if it was me (or I could change what we did last May) then I wouldn't do a private cycle with Queen Mary's. If you are going to pay then there are much better clinics with greater success rates that aren't that much more money. We paid £3500 at QM's without drugs and we are looking at a similar amount for the Lister (without drugs which can be around £2000). It is obviously up to you but its worth reviewing the results on the HFEA website before making a final decision. xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nicki - Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry that you only got 1 egg   I really don't know what to say     I just really, really hope that it fertilises for you over night   .  Will be thinking of you, especially tomorrow morning


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

oh Nicky... My heart goes out to you and I will be    that you get good news tomorrow.     

Scaruh - agree with Kezza. QM is great for NHS, but if you're paying investigate others. QM do not have their own lab so your little eggs have to travel across town to the Bridge. The Bridge are currently doing a '2 IVF's for £5000' thing. There is a load of criteria but have a look - it includes all the drugs. Otherwise it's about £4000 for an IVF cycle with them. Lister is a great option too.... xx

Charlie - coasting seems to be standard procedure when you have your number of follies and blood results. Fingers crossed for EC at the weekend x

Kezza - I definitely won't watch the link whilst I'm at work then... will take a look later x

I had my monster day of appointments yesterday…. So so tiring. I still have an NHS funded cycle so went to see QM to find out dates etc. It was a total disaster. Forget that I can’t cycle until June, but Katie (the nurse) told me she is completely against all immune stuff (even though when I saw Dr Kalu before told me he would be fine for me to go on steroids and clexane), no interest in PGD or polar body biopsies (even if we pay the extra, and even though they use the lab at the Bridge and it’s the Bridge who recommended I go down this path), and they won’t change their protocol. I know I should use this go.. it’s free.. but in my heart of hearts I already believe that it won’t work and I’ll have yet another negative, 5 months will have passed and my AMH will be even lower. 

We then saw ARGC and Dr Gorgy … . Now just have to decide between the two… Dr G suggested that DH do DNA fragmentation and aneuploidy of sperm – so he’s doing that tomorrow. I just hate that each clinic has such different ideas over what I should do - the Bridge, ARGC and Dr G are all sooo different. Now we just have to make some decisions.... I love DrG but I’m not sure about LWC, and then I look at the success rates at the ARGC and get swayed…. At the moment my head is in the ARGC camp so looks like Tarzangal and me might be cycle buddies  

Hi to everyone, Nic xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello,

Niccad - Sounds like you have a few decisions to make!  I keep looking at the ARGC's website to find out their up to date success rates & prices but it all seems to be from 2005?

Scaruh - I completely agree with the others re QM & private IVF, I wouldn't touch them.  Sorry, am still very raw from todays result but they really are 'one size fits all'.  I have had 2 poor responses from them despite really good AMH & FSH levels (a girl from the poor responder thread said I should have 'eggs for Africa' given my AMH levels...), I feel like my 2 nhs goes have been completely wasted.   

Kezza - Glad you got some response back from work today!  At last! Looks like I may be joining you at The Lister soon....  I agree, probably best to skip the vino tonight... I can have a whole bottle tomorrow night instead!!!  Unless of course some sort of miracle happens over night at The Bridge...... 

Mini - Still so happy & excited for you! 

Bella & Sharny - Hope you're both doing ok?!

Charlie - Fingers crossed you can make it to EC over the weekend, hope your not too uncomfortable!  And I'm sure you'll find the whole process much more relaxing & quicker not having to have DH race across London with the little blue (incubator) box!

Still can't believe that we only got 1 egg, just seen DH wipe a tear from his face & he keeps saying 'sorry', as if it's his fault!  Swear Ziggy can sense how upset I am too.  I remember crying myself to sleep last time after we only got 3 eggs - What wouldn't I give to have 3 now!!!  Please     for my little lonesome egg.  If it's not to be though we'll be straight on the phone to The Lister, ARGC, maybe even Woking Nuffield....  Don't think I'll even bother with the QM follow up...

Thanks for listening, sorry about the rant, why is this sooooooooooo difficult though?!
Nicki xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Woweee you girls have been busy! I'm going to have to go back and read up on everyones news but before I do...

Nicki – Hun, I'm so, so sorry  you've waited so long for this cycle and I'm sure you are feeling totally deflated but it's not over yet, you had a good fertilization rate last time so fingers crossed your little eggie will turn into a beautiful embie over night. I'll be praying for you    xxxxxx

Nic – You must feel totally confused with all the different opinions you are hearing but with all the research you've been doing I'm sure you will make the right decision and get your BFP 

Kezza – Fantastic news on the work front, must be a huge weight lifted 

Charlie – You poor thing you must feel so bloated with all those follies and food! It sounds like QM's are monitoring you well, not too much longer 'til the weekend xxx

Sharny – Hang in there honey, bleeding doesn't always mean the worst    

Scaruh – I agree with the girls hun, it would be worth shopping around for your private cycle xx

A-M – Good luck with your first jab, I had a little cyst at the beginning of my cycle but it all turned out ok. 

Lovelychops and Bel – Welcome to the thread xxxx

Hi Bella, Silly, Rose, Samia, Pinpin, Tarzan and I'm sure I've missed some peeps  

As for me.... it's been a long 48 hours but everything's ok     I went back for my second HCG blood test today and my levels have gone from 163 to 432... more than double wooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm still spotting a little bit but it does seem to have slowed down... I feel I can relax and enjoy our wonderful news a bit now. OMG, OMG I can't believe it 

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Mini -  Yippee!          .  It's really happening!  Congratulation, that must be such a relief.


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Brilliant news Mini. I'm in tears again. So pleased for you honey- good chance that could be twins with that level of HCG!!!
xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Mini - WOO!!!   Has it sunk in yet?? Such wonderful news  

Nic - OMG, so many options   Did any of them agree with any one aspect of your treatment?

Kezza - great news that things are moving forward on the work front  

Sharny - it's not over till the fat lady gets a BFN on her official test day! Hang in there girl, its most probably implanting pain  

Scaruh -dito on what everyone else has said.

Charlie - hope you're not feeling too bloated and uncomfortable. Glad you're feeling a bit more positive and fingers crossed your levels come down   

Lovelychops - welcome to the thread   . I've found it super useful and everyone one on here is so lovely and really supportive. I don't think I could have got through the IVF process if it wasn't for the support on here.

A-M - thanks so much for your post. I love the fact that you turned up at the board meeting, that's fantastic. If I get a BFN next week, I'll be straight on the phone to get the 2nd go confirmed!! Really pleased that you can start stimms tonight, but sorry to hear about the cyst.

Nicki -    

AFM: I've had pains all week which seems to have got worse today. I just hope it's a good sign and not my AF coming


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

all sorted. managed to speak to my personnel manager about an hour ago and I'm taking a combination of sick and unpaid leave off. So shall be off from Friday 5th march to Thursday 1st april if everything goes to plan!!! xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicky - still here praying away for you..     

Mini-        You must be so happy. Thank god for the lister... xx

Kezz - just watched the video link... I don't think any of us could watch it without a few tears. Thinking of sending it to a few people... Thanks xx

Sharny and Bellaboo..


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

WoW! Busy day on here!

Now, just to let you know, my O's and P's aren't working on my keyboard so having to use a combination of the keyboard in front of me and an on screen keyboard  Apologies if any are missing!

Nicky -   Very sorry to hear about EC today. But you just never know, will be   for your little eggie all night and into tomorrow.

Mini -   Yippee!! Such wonderful news today, so very very happy for you! Hope it all sinks in soon. Remember, that every day with your little baby/babies is precious. Enjoy every moment. Your journey is only just beginning....... and maybe you might join me in twin camp! 

Sharny -  Sorry to hear that you have been spotting, but it doesn't necessarily mean that it is over! Keep faith, and good luck with your test if you decide to do on Friday  

Bella - Hope the cramps are just your little one's making themselves cosy! 

Nic - Sounds like you have some real thinking to do, but I am sure you will discover the best option for you and DH soon! Just think over your options carefully, sounds like they can all help you in different ways. And ignore what the nurses say, it is the doc who is in charge of your cycle an gives the final go ahead. The nurses did a great job with us, and I'm always grateful for their support, but their 'opinion' means diddly squat. Perhaps a call to the PCT to see if you can transfer funding based on QM's not meeting your needs could be an option? 

Kezza -  Glad work is FINALLY sorted out. I do think it is unfair that you have to take unpaid leave though. And if you aren't ready to go back after 4 weeks you should get your GP to write you an extended sick note!

Scaruh - Hope you work out what to do with private cycle, but seriously consider your options when decided where to spend all that money depending on your individual needs.

Pix - Sounds like you are really uncomfortable. Just hang on in there, and you'll have a fab crop of eggs and should have some snow babies too!

A-M - Good luck with stimms tonight, hope this cycle goes well for you.

Lovelychops and Belinzinha -  Welcome. This thread is a fountain of knowledge!

Rose - Thanks for the offer of a lift last night, but you would have had to of come all the way to Portsmouth to get me! 

Hi to everyone else and sorry to anyone I have missed. Hope you had a lovely time last night, was thinking of you all, I will do my damnest to make the next one.

Love and   to all!

SillyBillyMe xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nicki - thinking of you this morning      xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow, I missed a lot of posts yesterday!

First of all, Nicky - I've got everything crossed that you'll get a call this morning with some good news      .  
Re ARGC prices, they are actually the same as on the website, they haven’t gone up since 2005 or whenever it is but it does come in at a lot more due to the drugs and heavy monitoring 

Sharny  - lots of girls do have bleeding and get a BFP, I know it’s tough but try to hang on in there    

Charlie – hope you have your EC at the Bridge this weekend 

Mini – that’s great news, you must be so relieved  

Scarah – totally agree with the other girls, in fact it’s worth paying more as you will find clinics out there with almost double the success rates of QM

A-M – hope the cysts are ok

Bel – welcome!

Lovelychops – welcome too!  I think that we’ll be cycling together (I’m due to start DR around 21 March, currently on monitoring cycle with ARGC)

Nic – good luck with your decision, I know how you feel, I agonised over whether to choose ARGC or Lister but went with gut feeling in the end

Kezza – finally! So glad you’ve got it sorted at work

Bella – not long to go, ignore the pains they won’t tell you anything at this stage, I know it’s tough but try to keep up the PMA

Rose / Kezza / Nic – can’t bring myself to watch that video as having a bit of an “up and down” week, maybe at the weekend with a big box of tissues
xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, I've had the call & amazingly my 1 little eggie has successfully fertilized & is now 1 little embie!             

I'm so happy & relieved!  I really thought yesterday it was all over!

I'm having pre & post transfer acupuncture with Nick, (£300! Ouch!) but have heard such good things about him thought it would be silly not to.  The embryologist did say that the embryo had successfully fertilised & hopefully it'll divide over night.  If not they'll call me but would still go ahead with ET as they sometime catch up when on board (?!).   that they don't call!

Kezza - Did someone once tell you they get more BFPs with SET than 2?  Just wondering if that's true or something they say to make you feel better...

Anyway, will do a proper catch up post later.
From a much happier Nicki! xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Meant to say 'Thank You' for all your good wishes & praying - It obviously did the trick!  
xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nicki - wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!            
That phone call is SO nerve wrecking isn't it, even more so for you though this morning! So pleased for you and I've been checking to see if there was a post from you for the last few hours    Your embie's a little fighter, lets hope it gives you that BFP you deserve so much


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

I'm so, so pleased for you Nicki    yippieeeeeeeeeeeee 

I'm praying    that your extra special little embie is *'the one'*  

Enjoy your acupuncture appointments with Nick, I'm sure it will be worth every penny xxxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Nicki- you must be soo happy  
Your little embie is a tough little fighter and you will pupo before long x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thats brilliant news nicky! Sorry no bananas as on my phone. Yes katie at qm's told me that. Whether its true or not you've got to believe it. I found it easier to bond with 1 embie. I'm guessing et is tomorrow? X


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep - ET at 1pm tomorrow.  Have been told no cold or raw food/drink from Nick. The Bridge also said to stick to just a pint of water.... Keep on having flashbacks to Pinpins ET 'I must not pee on the embryologist...'!!!

Kind of know what you mean about bonding with just one embie... Think I may call it 'precious'...!
If there'd been 2 they would have been Eric & Ernie... 

 that it carries on doing what it should!

xx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hiya all

Was lovely to catch up on Tues.xxx

Just a quicky...................

Nicki

            
             

                                  


Please let precious grow and become mummys precious little one. xxxxxxxxxxxx


Hope the 2ww ladies are holding up.

Tarzangal     

lots of love


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicky - that is such great news...       . I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Agreed that it will be easier to visualise 1 inside you snuggling in. xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nicky - so happy for you!         All the best for tomorrow xx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for all your advice, ladies,  I spent hours last night comparing websites and HFEA data and finally decided on trying at the Lister. We've now booked our first appointment there for a month's time. All of what you said makes sense, I think we were initially just staying with QM because thats where we'd been referred, but after all that research we realised that we would get a more personal service at the Lister.
I guess I'll be posting over on there soon, so good luck all and lets hope 2010 brings us all what we wish for.
x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Nicki!

Yippee!!!
         
         
         


So happy for you. You really really deserve this.

 Good luck for ET tomorrow, will be keeping everything crossed! I had accu with Nick and really loved it. It really helped me to relax if anything, and I could feel really warm sensations in my tummy before and after the treatment. I'm convinced it led to my BFP and even more so to me having my beautiful tigers on board. Well worth the money.

Scaruh - Glad you have managed to research your options carefully, hope you get that BFP at the Lister and don't need your QM's cycle after all! Would be lovely if you could still post on here and let us know how you get on all the other girls that move elsewhere do, and this is still a really useful thread to post on! Would be lovely to here about your BFP!!!!  

Lots of love x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck to Nicki and Sharny for tomorrow!!!! 

Scaruh- sent you a PM. As Silly said it would be good if you could still post to let us know how you are getting on. 

hi everyone else- do the AF dance for me as need it come (so ArrrrghhhhH!!!!)


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Nicki- Good luck for ET tomorrow x

Kezza- Heres ur AF dance         hope she arrives soon x

Bella- Bet your on countdown now hey x

Charlie- Did you have another scan today, to check your follies? x

Mini- Fab news with your hcg bloods x

AFM- Still only very very light spotting when wipe, so holding onto that glimmer of hope  
OTD is not till sunday but im debating to test tomorrow as that would be 14dpc.... oh i've waited so long for test date to arrive and now im not soo keen to do it   x


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Nicki - Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for today and well done for staying off the wine! Make sure you get plenty of rest afterwards and here's hoping your embie has decided to stick around for a very long time to come!

Sharny - I know exactly what you mean when you say you are now reluctant to test. It's a tough call especially if you're testing a little early but whatever you decide to do I truly hope it's good news.

I've booked myself a day off work today as I think all the drugs are finally taking their toll as I feel absolutely exhausted! Gonna treat myself to a little shopping trip before I head for home and the sofa! Hope everyone else is well.


A-M


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Nicki - I am was soooo relieved to read your news   I don't know about SET at the bridge but I do know that a reputable immune Dr recommends it for women with a certain type of immune troubles as it increases significantly their chances of a BFP so I am guessing that having only one put back increases significantly its chances of sticking with no 'competition' in there so to speak...
Accu with Nick is worth every penny as Silly said, I had it too and was fab. Good luck with ET this afternoon   (must not pee on the embryologist)  

Charlie - Good luck with the scan and hoping those oestrogen levels come down - it sounds like they are doing the right thing with the coasting there. You will have a lovely crop of mature eggs, I'm sure plenty of frosties too. I was just thinking that the same thing happened to Feline who used to post on here last year, she had to be coasted for a good few days and was obviously worried but she went on to get pregnant with twins from the cycle (1 girl and 1 boy)   and is probably very busy now looking after them both.

Tarzangal -     hope you get your PMA back very soon  

Kezza - Yoohoo ! You got that time off all sorted   well done   Here is an AF dance for you now 
           
Here's to a month of chilling and doing nothing but baby making. It is your time Kezza !  

Scaruh - The girls have said it already and sounds like you have now considered your options. Good luck wit the Lister they sounds like a good clinic  

Mini me - Your HCG levels are very good! At the same stage as your last one (436) which I am guessing was done 16 Days Post EC is higher than mine was (411) and remember I started off with twins (although not sure when the second one stopped producing the hormone) so I am guessing at the moment it could be either 1 or 2 for you! How exciting ?!     Are you still on a cloud ?  

Niccad - How are you doing with the decision making? It is a tough call as the clinics you are considering are both very good. I see so many pg women when I go for my drips at Dr G and unfortunately lots of them don't post on these boards so a lot of Dr G's successes are not clearly visible. What is his view/explanation as to why it hasn't worked so far? How confident is he that cycling with him will get you a positive result?   

Rose - Have a fab hen weekend !!    

Bellaboo - how are you doing with the 2 ww ? I hope you are chilled and not going  

Silly -   to you and Bodger & Badger  

A-M - I hope you have a lovely day shopping  

AFM - we had the 21 weeks scan on wednesday and baby is doing good   and I look like I have swallowed a watermelon !  
There must be something with me and pee as the baby emptied his bladder in the front of us whilst the nurse was doing the scan which she pointed out to us and we all laughed!  
Also I saw my gastrolenterologist on tuesday and he wants me to carry on weaning off the prednisolone, so I am crossing my fingers that I don't flare up when I reach the 10mg dose like I did last time. The time off work is doing me some good on on the UC front I think although still getting stomach pains regularly in the early hours of the morning but gastroenterologist said this could be link to the pregnancy and baby taking space so pushing the rest of my organs up. I am seeing my GP this am so will see what she says about time off and also some white spots at the back of my throat!
My DH was off work for a few days this week for the scan and yesterday my friend's mother's funeral so we also decided to use the time to clear up our second bedroom from all the crap we had accumulated so it can be turned into a cute nursery. We also decided to give our bedroom a new layout and look - so today I will be painting mirrors and stools so that they match our very off white new furniture and decor!

Lots of love to all

Pinpin xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Morning all,
                Good luck to Nicki for this arvo's ET X

Well i gave in to temptation and tested this morning ( 14 days post ec) and................................................
We got a  

I really cant believe it, i was so sure AF was on her way. I used the clearblue conception one and the 'pregnant' sign popped up within 30 seconds and then '2-3 weeks' followed shortly after!!

So happy but a little aprehensive as i know there's still a chance it could be ectopic, so now another 2ww begins to be scanned!
x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG Sharny!!!                           

Huge Congratulations to you!!!  Well done!

Hoping this is a very good omen for lots more BFPs

Love Nicki xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Sharny.... that's amazing. Many many congratulations!!            YIPPEE!!

Nicky - good luck today x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

*OMG, OMG!!! Sharny!!!!!!!!!!!! *     

You little devil testing early!! That's such wonderful news     

          

You must be over the moon. So pleased for you 

Nicki - best of luck today - lets hope it's a run of BFP


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Sharny - Wow! Congratulations!       so happy for you!  xx

Nicky - best of luck today 

Pinpin - so glad your 21 week scan went well

charlie - good luck with your scan

Rose - have a fab hen weekend  

sadly no natural BFP for me this month girls as got AF today    so I could have started my tx after all.  Hope nothing gets in the way this month and I can start soon


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Pinpin - fantastic news that your scan went really well. It's so amazing that they can see him peeing!! Hope that you're having fun re-arranging the furniture  

A-M - sorry to hear that you're feeling knackered. The combination of drugs and all the ups and downs of IVF really do end up taking their toll on you. Hope you have fun shopping   and then put your feet up and chill.

Kezza - I'm going to go with bananas for your AF dance      Hope it does the trick  

Rose - have a wonderful time on your hen night this week-end  

Charlie - how's it all going??

AFM: I was feeling a bit down yesterday. As I'm sure all of you who have been here, done that and got the t-shirt will attest to, it's like being in limbo land.  The thing is I just don't want to think too positively as I will be so upset if it hasn't worked   . It's my sort of self preservation kicking in I think. If I don't fantasise too much about a BFP, then it won't be such a let down if it hasn't worked. Sorry to be on a bit of downer, especially after Sharny's wonderful news this morning, but just really want to know if it's bloody worked!!!!!!!!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Sharny!!!! Brilliant news. 

At work so not much time for personals- the dancing isn't working girls. I tested yesterday so I know I'm not BFP but want AF to come so I can book in my scan for Monday.


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Bella - I understand what you mean about not wanting to get your hopes up but trust me it will be painful to get a negative result even if you haven't got your hopes up.  So you're better off enjoying being PUPO and fantasising about a BFP as it will help with that all important PMA.  You don't have any reason to believe it hasn't worked so stay positive and most of all try to keep your mind occupied    
xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey girls!

Sharny - fabulous news! Big congrats  

Just got my drugs delivered - i'm minus 1 bottle of suprecur which they said they will contact me to re-arrange delivery for.  Anyone else had this?

I've got all my paperwork but i appear to be dribbling confused person... please help!

So - BCP starts on CD3.... and i stop on 1st April - i just continue to take BCP opening a new packet? Do i bleed during this?

Have 1 bottle of suprecur - how long does 1 bottle last roughly?

Got all my needles (i could do body piercing with those pink ones!!)  Incidentally... what do i use the pink ones for?  And what drugs are used for the trigger shot??

Sorry to be a pain.... dribbling brain over and out


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Sharny !!!     OMG that's fantastic news !    
Sorry I left you off my earlier post I was gonna wish you luck for today's testing as I got a feeling from your post last night that you'd be testing today    So glad for you ! Woohoo!

I knew Mini me had started a long line of BFPs... keep them coming girls. 

Bella you are next ! we have a say in France "Jamais 2 sans 3" that basically means you're the 3rd in line so you'll get the same result as the 2nd person before you!! Get your PMA back, when is your OTD?   

Kezza - arrrgggghh can't believe those AF dances aren't doing the trick. When I was younger - like 200 years ago - when I was 18 my period had stopped for a few months and my GP at the time had told me that I needed to eat more food to bring it on an I remember I did and it worked.... I guess what i'm trying to say is why not have a day of pig eating   see it'll help bring it on  

Rosh - the pink needles are for drawing up the liquid for the stimms drug so no worries they are not used to inject!   The trigger drug isn't in the box, it will be provided to you at your last stimms scan once you are ready for EC  and it needs to be put straight into teh refrigerator so on that day you need to make sure you will have access to one as soon as you leave QM.

I'm just back from my GP's appointment and she's now signed me off work until the 5th April... both her and my gastroenterologist are keen to do everything possible to avoid another flare up of UC due to the risk of premature and as I am being weaned off the prednisolone over the next few weeks my GP reckons that being off work will help and I agree. It's very weird as I feel very guilty having to tell work I am being off for all that time and still being paid and I have a feeling i won't be going back until my maternity leave kicks in at the end of May. But on the other hand I have been working for the company that i work for for 9 years and in that time have hardly had any time off sick until I got signed off for 3 weeks during the Tx in October and now since January. I know that in order for the baby to continue to grow nicely I need to do all I can to keep myself healthy so I think I need to rearrange my priorities right now and work clearly isn't at the top of the list!

Lots of love girls,
Pinpin x

PS: so far only managed to paint one little stool and I've had enough of it for today!   Hopefully DH will be a bit more productive at the weekend.


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Rosh... the suprecur will last for into the stimming stage so no rush to get another bottle. The pink needles are for drawing up the menophur into the syringe and you then change the needles on the syringe to the smaller one. You will be given an injector pen by QM at your baseline scan so try not to worry. You will also be given the pregnl trigger drugs by QM when it's time to trigger. You probably won't bleed once you start the pill... you'll bleed when you stop it and start DR... So exciting that it's starting so soon xxx

Bellaboo - I completely understand. I was convinced it had worked last time & think the first few days after the negative were worse as a result. However, I really really enjoyed the time I thought it had worked and was actually walking around on a bit of cloud. It's rare you get those moments so I think PMA can be a fantastic thing and enjoy it as much as possible xxxxxxx

Tarzangal -   I'm sorry that the natural miracle didn't work, but it's better that you waited. Really sorry  

Pinpin - I love all your peeing stories   I hope that you're getting DH to do all the moving furniture and you're just directing. Missed you at the meet up x We've decided on ARGC... I've decided that I want a fresh look at my immunes & I really like their protocol of a monitoring cycle which includes a hysteroscopy.. Only worry is that i've heard they do ivig way after day 6 of stims which I don't agree with. Might slip in an intralipids on the side... Can't see how intralipids would have any adverse effect...?? 

AM - great to have the day off. I hope that you have a lovely relaxing weekend

Rose - have a lovely weekend x
Nic xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Niccad - Oh i'm glad you have chosen a clinic and certainly ARGC are in the lead when it comes to results and they specialise in immunes so they are a perfect choice for you. I agree with you that you should start making the 'environment' baby friendly as early as possible with your previous history and waiting for ivig until day 6 might be a bit late. It won't do any harm to have an intralipid before the ivig (that's actually what Dr G did for me 1 intralipid and then 1 ivig) and I'm sure he will give it to you on the side, he is so good for things like that. The ARGC's monitoring is I understand excellent and all is done in one place which is good. Any idea when you might be starting your monitoring cycle?    
I'm not moving the furniture only giving orders !  

Pinpin x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi girls, 

Sharny – Yippppiieeeeeeee!!!!!! Congratulations hun     now we can go a little bit more crazy together waiting for our scans! Do you have one booked in yet? My clearblue came up 1-2 weeks and my HCG levels seem to be average to high so it really could be twins for you  

Nicki – I'm guessing you are feeling all zen like right now in your acupuncture session, good luck with the transfer... I've got everything crossed for you    

Tarzan – I'm sorry things didn't go your way this month, you did the right thing hanging on to be sure. Wishing you loads of luck with getting started again, I'll be praying that this is your time xxx

A-M – Well done on taking some time out for a bit of 'you' time, I hope it does the trick  

Scaruh – I cannot recommend The Lister enough, they have made my dreams come true. Feel free to PM me if you've got any questions xxx

Bella – The last bit of the 2ww is the hardest, it's totally natural to feel low and prepare yourself for the worst, I know I did... but it turned out okay in the end and I feel positive that it will for you too    

Charlie – How you doing? Are you all set for EC this weekend? 

Rosh – I think the girls have answered your questions, it will all start to move quickly for you now, good luck hun  

Kezza – Here's a little AF dance for you         if that doesn't work try a nice big piece of chocolate cake and a hot bath. 

Rose – Have a wonderful hen weekend   

Pinpin – I love that you saw your little man peeing  and that everything is going well. It's great that you have got more time off too, I can't believe your maternity leave is so close!!!! Sooooooo exciting! 

Nic – I'm pleased you've reached a decision for your next cycle, ARGC have got such an amazing reputation. You so deserve for this to be your time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

AFM – I'm still pinching myself! 

Sending you all loads of love, 
Mini xxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

permission received to eat like a piggy. can't have the chocolate cake though as off chocolate for Lent. 

Dh is away all weekend so if anyone is free and fancies meeting up then drop me a PM. Or I'm off for next Friday for 3-4 weeks so please come and keep me occupied! xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,
Well I finally just got the call that my levels have dropped enough and egg collection is going to be on Sunday at the Bridge! Woo hoo      I am convinced it was because my DH was supposed to be going to the football on Sunday!!  Dr Kaur did my scan at QM's this morning and she said that research shows that egg quality can deteriorate after 4 days of coasting.....I will have coasted for 4 days now that I am doing my trigger tonight so fingers crossed my eggs are hanging on in there!  My follicles are now huge (16 over 17mm) so I've been told my ovaries are very swollen which explains why my stomach is so huge!  I can't quite believe it.....it's been like ground hog day this week and I am so sick of blood tests and scans!

Sharny - congratulations!!!!!! That's fantastic news! I bet you are totally thrilled and looking forward to a weekend of celebrating!

Nicki - good luck today.  It sounds like fate to me that you had one lovely egg that is now 1 lovely embryo.  Fingers and toes crossed that it sticks!

Bellaboo - it's only natural that you will feel up an down.  I have been feeling really down and fed up today too.....it's hard to keep the PMA up all the time but it will be worth it when you get a BFP!  Hopefully the weekend with your DH will help you to enjoy it as much as you can!

A-M enjoy your day off and hope you buy some lovely things!

Pinpin - so glad the scan went so well! How exciting planning the nursery!  My best friend suffers from UC so I know how tough it can be.  Fingers crossed it can be managed ok all through your pregnancy.

Tarzangal - I am sure the next month will fly by.  I can't believe I have been sniffing for over 4 weeks now...I just don't know where the time goes so it will be your time before you know it. Try and plan lots of fun things to do this month!

Niccad - I don't know anything about the immune stuff but sounds like you have a good plan to focus on and hopefully they will have a more personal response at your new clinic.

Mini - have a fab weekend being pregnant (hopefully you are not too sick yet!)

Kezza - hope your AF arrives and your scan goes well on Monday!

Have a great weekend everyone. Hi to Silly, Scaruh and everyone else.

Charlie xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Charlie - At last!  You must be desperate to get to The Bridge on Sunday.  I'm sure you're going to end up with an amazing number of eggs, & then embies!   

Sharny - Has it sunk in yet?!

Mini - Was lovely to speak to you yesterday! 

Kezza - Still no AF? 

Pinpin - Ahhh, how wonderful it must be for you to see your baby boy again! 

A-M -  Hope you're feeling better & are able to have a relaxing weekend. 

Niccad - I'm glad you've made a decision on the ARGC, I'm sure they'll help make your dreams come true!  

Bella - Thinking of you, those last few days are really tough!  

AFM - Well I'm finally PUPO         .  I can't quite believe it!  Am also completely knackered, almost as much as I was after EC...  I did the pre & post acupuncture with Nick, which was lovely although quite painful!  I was also so worried about my bladder (bursting!) that I wasn't really able to relax pre transfer, but ET & post transfer acupuncture went fine!

My 1 little embie is of 'average' quality & was only at the 2 cell stage, but hey it's out of my hands now!  
Have done a bit of research on here & for a 2 day transfer 2-4 cells is average, & I'm sure that a lot of 2 cell embies go on to become babies!      
I also listened to my Zita West pre & post transfer relaxion cd on the train there & back so hopefully my precious one will be looking forwards to snuggling in soon over the next few days!         

That's it from me for now -I'm going to put my feet up for the next few days (will still be on here though of course!)

Lots of love
Nicki xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nicky -      congrats on being PUPO!! 

Charlie - you must be so relieved to get a date for your EC.  All the very best for Sunday.

Nic - glad you've made a decision and hoping we'll be cycle buddies  

Kezza - can't catch up this weekend but definitely up for joining you for a herbal tea or two during your tx

Was feeling pretty cr*p about getting my AF today and very fed up so have booked a 5 day trip to Cyprus   (partly for work but mainly for pleasure) so I have something to really look forward to now and then when I get back it will hopefull be only 4 days until I start DR   

Have a lovely weekend everyone xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nicki-        
Well done girl- yes the holding the bladder thing is hell but completely worth it when you see a picture of your little embie. Now grow little embie, grow and divide!!!! 

Nic- sounds like a good decision and it looks like you are T'gal will be cycle buddies so you can meet up for breakfast! 

Charlie- wow that is amazing. So hoping that you get some top notch eggs and be PUPO before next week is out! 

T'gal- that sounds bliss and will take you up on the herbal tea. Not at the tomato cafe though!!! Maybe we might venture out as far as Richmond next time!! 

Pinpin- I think supervising is so much more fun that actually doing it! Enjoy your weekend of nursery prep! 

Hi everyone else!!

AFM- well thank you for the AF dances. What with that and a very energetic step class, my AF has finally arrived. So scan booked for Tuesday at 3pm and that is when stimms start. Start DR'ing tomorrow so let the sniffing begin!!!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Afternoon Girls  

Just wanted to say 'Goodluck' to Kezza on starting your lucky cycle number 3 - Enjoy sniffing!  

Goodluck to Charlie too for EC tomorrow, enjoy the sedation & you'll be Pupo before you know it!    

AFM - Feeling really crampy & sore at the moment, guess it's taken a few days for the EC to catch up with me - Have been so caught up in this whole 1 egg will it/won't it fertilize saga to realise just how knackering this whole thing really is!  O & really hating the suppositories...  I'd forgotten how messy they are!  Off to find a cheesy movie to watch now.

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend.
Nicki xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza     Yay! for starting your tx and yes def not going back to the Tomato Cafe!

Nicky - all the best for the 2ww

Charlie - good luck for tomorrow 

xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nicki - congratulations on being PUPO!!!!          I have to say that I felt quiet sore for most of last week and completely knackered from all the emotional ups and downs. Enjoy the film  

Kezza - WOO for getting your AF and welcome to the wonderful world of sniffing  

Rosht - yes, looking at the box of drugs is a bit over whelming to begin with isn't it! As everyone else has said, they will explain how to do all the injections when you go for the baseline scan. It's really nothing to worry about. What ever you do DON'T put the lid on the sharps bin (the plastic bin which the drugs came in) you can't get it back off again!!! 

Tarzangal - really sorry to hear that your AF arrived, but if you hadn't waited the extra month you would aways be thinking, what if   Very jealous about your holiday, sounds fab xx

Sharny - Are you still in shock So pleased for you sweetie  

Charlie - brilliant news!! I have everything crossed for you that you get lots of lovely eggs   

Sorry if I've missed anyone out and a big hello to everyone else. As Sharny and Mini have both got BFP by testing early, I'm going to test on Thursday morning   Feeling much more positive and what will be, will be


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Well AF showed up this afternoon so tomorrow will be CD1 - BCP starts Tuesday!  

Bella.. remember your story about the sharps bin! ha ha

Question 1 million and 55 from me.... suprecur and menopur both say to keep below 25 degrees - so i presume a cool kitchen cupboard is okay and not the fridge??  I promise stupid questions to stop soon!  

xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Rosh- yeah we are cycle buddies. I'm guessing you won't be DR'ing until end of March though? 

yes kitchen cupboard or similar. Not fridge. Its not a stupid question!!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Kezza.... i thought i was all clued up and my brain seems to be working overtime since the drugs delivery! ha ha

Yep DR starts 1st April with EC predicted for 23rd.  If they do EC at QMs on a Friday i take it ET is normally the following Monday at the Bridge?? (providing all goes okay)


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

rosh75 said:


> Yep DR starts 1st April with EC predicted for 23rd. If they do EC at QMs on a Friday i take it ET is normally the following Monday at the Bridge?? (providing all goes okay)


Hi- depends on day 2 or 3 transfer (or blasts). ET is done any day at the bridge so you don't need to worry about that. Best advice is to go with the flow as the dates can change slightly and its a long journey to be stressed and worried!!!


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Rosh, we're cycle buddies    I start DR around 20 March

Charlie - how did it go today?  

xx?


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey All!!!!

So so sorry, I have again got very behind as not been on the computer in a week due to shifts!!!

Nicki - Woo hoo!!!!  huge congratulations on being PUPO!!!  Thats fab news! x

Kezza - Congrats on the commencement of sniffing!!!! x

Sharny & Mini - Has the great news sunk in yet?!  Truly so thrilled for the both of you x

Charlie - How are you after EC?  Hope it went well and you are not too sore x

Tarz - Hope you are feeling a bit brighter now.  Cyprus sounds fab! x

To Silly, Pinpin, Rooby, Rosh, Samia, Somnium, Rose, Bella, Niccad, A-M, and anyone I may have missed, I hope you are all well and have had a lovely weekend.

Hopefully I will be able to keep up better over the next couple of weeks as go for my Hyst & Lap on Tues, so will be off work!

Lots of love,   and   to you all xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck Nicnacnoo for Tuesday. 

 hope Charlie was ok today. xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Kezza xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Kezza & Tarzangal -   for cycle buddies! You guys will be celebrating your BFPs just as i'm getting my transfer!

Feeling very chilled out about it - i'm not a very stressy person anyway.  I figure there are a lot worse things that can happen and that regardless by the end of 2010 i should be pregnant - i'm aiming for 3 goes  

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I'm still feeling sore but not as sick as yesterday which is good!  They got 14 eggs so just waiting for the call............when do they usually call?!  They were pleased with the number given I had coasted for 4 days so just hoping that there is some good news today!

Hope everyone had a good weekend!

Charlie x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Charlie - 14 is great!! Did they tell you a time they would call? The first time they didn't call until about 3pm but they did warn me it would be the afternoon (the 2nd they called at 9am). Fingers crossed you don't have to wait too long xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Brilliant news Charlie!!! They normally call first thing around 10am. If you haven't heard anything before 2pm give them a call. xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done Charlie!  Thats a fab number of eggs!

Yes, I heard around 10/10.30 both times.  Fingers crossed you've got lots of embies!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Charlie- Wow 14 eggs, thas fab- Hope you get the call soon x

Kezza- Hope the sniffing is going ok, and work is nice and relaxed x

Scaruh- Good luck with your cycle at the Lister and please do keep us posted on your news x

Rosh- The box of tricks can be a little daunting hey but QM will run through everything with you regarding stimms x

Tarz- A holiday sounds like a fab idea to get you all refreshed and ready for your cycle x

Nicnacnoo- Good luck for your lap tuesday x

Rose- How was the hen night? x

Nicki- Hope your taking it easy and precious is snuggling in x

Bella- How you doing hun, ony 3 more sleeps to go x

Mini- Has the news sunk in yet? Have you got a scan date yet? x

 to pinpin, silly, a-m, samia, bel, and lovleychops and anybody else i forgot x

AFM- Still dosn't seem quite real !!
Called QM this morning and Nick called me back, we have a scan booked in for 15th march (i'll be 6 wks) to rule out ectopic  . He said there is no need to do bloods and to stop the pesseries   xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Nicnacnoo – Good luck tomorrow hun 

Charlie – Woweeeeee what a lovely big crop, good luck with the call 

Kezza – Congratulations on on getting started, did you get your scan booked in for tomorrow?  

Bella and Nicki – How are you both feeling? I hope you are doing okay and coping with the 2ww. Not too much longer for you Bella 

Tarz – A bit of sunshine sounds like a fab idea, what a brilliant way to kick off your cycle  

Rosh – Hoping you won't need three cycles but it's good to have a plan, loving the PMA hun 

Sharny – It doesn't feel real at all, I keep waking up wondering if it was all a dream! In fact I'm just back from Sainsbury's and I couldn't resist throwing a couple of pee sticks into my basket just to be sure  I haven't got any symptoms apart from an upset tummy which I think could be because I'm still on x2 cyclogest a day. How are you feeling hun? My scan is on the 16th. I'll be seven weeks and apparently our little miracle will be the size of a tic-tac!      everything is okay xxxxx

Lots of love and big hugs to you all, 
Mini xxxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Scan booked for tomorrow at 3pm. DH wasn't going to come with me as he is only back from Hong Kong in the morning. But just sent me a text saying he wants to be there- bless! 

Just heard from Venda- she is lurking so I'm sure she will be on soon to update us of her news! xx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Sharny - Huge congrats on your BFP, you must be over the moon.  Good luck for your scan on 15th!!

Charlie - Wow, 14 eggs is a fab result!! Fingers crossed you get some more good news from the call today.

Bella - good luck testing on Thursday, I'll be praying to get a BFP!!

AFM, well I'm gutted to be honest.  Went for my day 6 scan today and have only got 4 follies, 3 on the right and 1 on the left where the cyst also appears to have grown.  Saw Dr Kaur and she would not increase my dose (I'm on four Menopur) as she said it was very unlikely to generate any new follies and would probably send the ones I have into overdrive which is obviously not what we want.  So from last year of getting 7 eggs (6 mature) I am now only set to get 4 and even that's on the very big assumption that every follicle contains an egg.  I know it's still early days and it only takes one but I was really hoping to match if not better lat year's performance.  Really starting to think this simply isn't meant to be for us...

Anyway, sorry for the me post.  To top it all off I am now back at work and have to pretend everything is fine when all I want to do is curl up and cry!!  Hope everyone else is okay.


AM


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh Kezza- That has me intrigued!!!
Venda if you are reading.. whats your news hun xx

A-m- I know it's disapionting hun when you dont quite get what you expect, but as they say it only takes one   x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hmmm I'm intrigued too 

A-M – I'm sorry you feel disappointed hun, if it makes you feel any better I only got four eggs, I know you've probably heard it a million times but it really is quality that counts and it sounds like that is Dr Kaur's priority xxxxx

Kezza – Good luck for tomorrow, I'm sorry DH can't be with you xxx

AFM – I just did another pee stick, it's still positive!! I might actually start believing it soon


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Don't be intrigued she was only asking me a question and I responded. Nothing to report! 

Mini- of course it is real!! Open your eyes and enjoy your view now! DH is going to come with me now. Just need to negotiate the new process now as they have told me they don't demo  your injections before you do them? 
Sharny- how is our other little mother to be?!
AM- sent you a PM. Keep your pucker up!!!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza - so exciting that you've started. SP is so quick - odd to think that EC will be in less than 2 weeks!!! ARGH!! Good luck with the scan xxxx

Ven - was just thinking about you over the weekend and wondering how you were & if you're made any plans on what to do next. Hope that you're ok  

A-M -   I was exactly the same as you. I also had 7 eggs the first time. This last time I also only had 4 follies (3 on 1 side and 1 on the other) and got really upset and cried at the Bridge. However, I managed to get 4 mature eggs and all of them fertilised. I know it ended up not working for me but I got to ET and got frosties so I'm sure you'll get there too...  What size were all your follies today? xxxx

Tarzangal - I'm really hoping we'll be cycling together. Got AF yesterday so am going in for bloods tomorrow to start the monitoring. Obviously thinking I might need the humira which will bump me back but am praying that some miracle has happened to my immunes... When did you have your immune bloods done?? 

Nicki - how are you doing? Hope that you're taking it easy x

Charlie- have you heard anything?? I keep logging on to have a look... hope that you haven't been pacing all this time x

Mini and Sharny - love that you are both floating around on cloud 9.. Can you make some space on there for the rest of us?? Pleasse start making a nice warm space for Bella   

Nicnacnoo - good luck for your lap and hys tomorrow. Is this at QM?

Hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Kezza – You will get to see a nurse after your baseline to talk through your meds. The nurse I saw assumed that I knew what I was doing but when I explained I had been under a different clinic and hadn't injected without a pen before she was happy to talk it through and answer all my questions. Just shout if I can help 

Nic – I'm sooooo excited that you are about to kick things off again too. There's plenty of room for you all up here on cloud nine, I'm just puffing up the pillows and making it all nice – we'll be expecting you 

Charlie – Thinking of you x

xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Charlie - WOW!! We told you that you would get a bumper crop    Can't wait to hear how many embies you got   

Kezza - really pleased that your DH can make it now and good luck   . I can't believe that EC will hopefully be in 2 weeks, that's amazing!

Nicnacnoo - best of luck with the operation tomorrow, really hope that it all goes to plan and will be thinking of you    

A-M - Oh god, I know that feeling, it's so horrible isn't it. I'm hoping that I won't be back in that zone on Thursday   I know that it's really tough, but try to be positive, eat lots of protein and lovely organic veg so that you get 4 beautiful eggs   

Niccad - great news that you might be cycle buddies with Tarzangal   If I managed to get on that very allusive cloud 9 on Thursday, I will be sure to save you a space  

Ven - come back!!! We miss you  

Rosh - good attitude my lovely. Are you starting the OCP or skipping?

Tazangal - not long to go now - it's coming around so quickly!

Mini and Sharny - great news that you've got your scans booked. Have you been tempted to buy any pregnancy magazines yet or any books!! I'm praying that I can join you both and the two pros (Pinpin & Silly) very soon 

Sorry if I've missed anyone!

AFM: I went back to work today. All my friends and family were saying take it easy, but that's rather difficult being a teacher! Managed to leave at 3.15pm and went and sat in the park for half an hour soaking up the sun. It was lovely    Well nearly there. I am DYING to know now, the tension is killing me    I still have no symptoms really. My tummy is a bit twitchy, but no bleeding or anything. Only 3 more sleeps now though - WOO. By the way me and Dh watched the new Pixar film UP! at the week-end. Oh my god, the opening 10 minutes had me crying like a baby, as the couple can't have children. It's a fantastic film, but I haven't cried so much in a film since I watched Watership Down aged 6! xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nicki - just realised I missed you out! How are you feeling now? I'm so glad that I took the whole week off as I really needed it. Hope you're OK


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Just a quick one from me as on my phone on the train!! Thanks for all your messages and best wishes, it's made me feel a little better before I see my DP and give him the news...

Niccad - follies measure 1 x 12, 1 x 11 and 2 x 10. On a positive she did say it was good that they're all around the same size but maybe I'm just clutching at straws on that one!

Hope to have a proper catch up later.

A-M


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello,
We've got 9 embryos!!!   Can't quite believe it!  ET booked for 11.40 on Weds unless they can't pick the best 2 and then it may go to day 5 but only if I have 4 grade 1 8 cell embryos on Weds.  Can't wait for call tomorrow morning now to see how they are doing!  They are still worried about OHSS so I've had to do nothing again today and keep on the water and protein.  Fingers crossed it won't flare up when they put the embryos in!  The doctor at Bridge said I was on too high medication for my age so not impressed with QM's if that's true.

A-M - try not to worry too much.  I know I had a lot more follies but they were all a similar size to yours on day 7.  It's definitely quality not quantity that counts.

Bella - I can't believe it's only 3 more sleeps.  It seems to have flown by!  When are you going to test?  I will be keeping everything crossed!!

Mini - I would be exactly the same and keep testing!  But you can definitely believe in it now!  I don't want to do my test at all .....I am too scared of tests and I haven't even done the transfer yet!  As for a totally different question, how much was a cab from Bridge to Zita West after your transfer?  I think you went there for acupuncture?  I have been there before so am planning to do that too.

Kezza - hope your scan goes well tomorrow!  I always feel better when my DH is there!  

Nicnacnoo - hope your hyst & lap goes well tomorrow.  Lots of rest and relaxation for you too this week!!


Niccad - what treatment are you planning next?  Sorry if you have already explained and I have missed that.

What did everyone do in terms of transport home after ET?  Normally I would get the train / tube but I don't know whether I should get a cab?

Hi to everyone I have missed.  

Charlie xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Charlie - That's fab news!!!!!!!!!!!!     What a great result!    

We took the train & tube to The Bridge, it's a very quick & simple procedure, nothing at all like EC, so you'll be fine.  Best not to drink too much water just before though in case they keep you waiting, the embryologist said around a pint starting 30 mins before the procedure. 

Mini had TX at the Lister so Zita West was just next door but there is a mobile acupuncturist called Nick who works mainly from The Bridge who was lovely.  I can give you his number if that helps.  Have no idea how far apart The Lister & The Bridge are, but I think Mini said it was £150 to be treated at The Lister where as Nick was £300!  But I had it done immediately before & after (within 5 mins...).

A-M -  Fingers crossed for your next scan!  

Bella - I'm only on day 3 of the 2ww & going crazy!!!!  Can't wait to hear about your BFP on Thursday.  

Mini - Bet you can't wait to see your little tic-tac?!!


AFM - Handing in my notice tomorrow!!!  O Dear!  Needs to be done though.
Am going crazy thinking about the chances of me also getting my BFP, I know it only takes one but having had 2 better embryos last time (& still getting BFN) feels like it's a bit hopeless this time.  MUST STAY POSITIVE!
  

Love to you all
Nicki xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Charlie -    brilliant news! 9 is amazing. Well done you. As Nicky said I really wouldn't go overboard with the water drinking. I guzzled 20 minutes before hand and it was absolutely fine. They push quite firmly on your tummy and bladder, so it would be really uncomfortable if you went too crazy with the water drinking (remember Pinpin's story!)

A-M - in terms of growth they seem to be spot on for a 6 day scan, although I'm obviously not an expert, and they are all about the same size which is great xx

Nicky - isn't the 2WW torture!!!! I actually think last week was weirdly worse as I actually got a decent night sleep last night without thinking about am I, aren't too much. Hang in there girl


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Charlie- Brilliant news!!!!                  
. I'm not sure that the Bridge will call you tomorrow to give you an update. They will probably call on Wednesday morning to tell you whether or not to go in or they are going to go to blasts. 
Nick is very good but I'm not sure he is worth the money. Sound like Zita West might be a good choice if you can get to them. We got the train and tube on both occasions and it was fine. 

A-M- I've PM'd you. 

Nicki- how are you feeling? not going too mad already! 

Bella- sending you lots of  

Hi to everyone else- Som must be nearly ready to pop!! 

AFM- sniffing going well apart from the headaches, moodiness and tiredness. Can't believe it is March!!! Do I start the hot water bottles tomorrow when I start stimming!!! Trying to increase the protein and have already drunk enough water to cause a drought! xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Charlie - That is FAB news!!!  I'm thrilled for you honey x

Thank you to those of you with your kind wishes, got to be at Kingston hosp for 1pm tomorrow, so shall get up in the morning to get all my housework done to satisfy my OCD!!!

Hope you are all well, lots and lots of   to all xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Just lurking!  

Bella - we are doing BCP for a month - pill starts tomorrow!

Charlie - Wow that is a fantastic number - FX for an excellent result for ET

Not much going on with me - had a wonderful week at weight watchers - another 5lb off... i'm nearly at the 3st mark so chuffed to bits!    MIL is back from 2 month trip to Oz in 2 weeks... was hoping she might extend it until after TX so i can avoid any probing questions but alas no!

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Charlie – Congratulations hun!!!!     as Nicki said I went to Zita West as it was close to The Lister but I would really recommend it. I feel asleep in both sessions as she played the Zita West relaxation CD whilst doing the treatment. I didn't ever see Nick at The Bridge so I can't compare but lots of people seem to rate him highly and I guess it is really convenient that he can treat you at the Bridge. Either way I think acupuncture really does help.

Rosh – Congratulations on the weight loss, good work 

Nicnacnoo – Will be thinking of you today 

Will be back in between CV writing later 

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Charlie - Fantastic news, 9 embies is fab! I was in a similar position as I had 10 and the Bridge told me they wouldn't open the incubator thing until day 3 to check on their progress as the more you open the more you interfer with their development. They told us to get ready to come in on day 3 which we did (Nick the accup guy was also on stand by that day bless him he was lovely) and were on our way there when they called us to say they were taking them to blasts as there were till lots of good quality ones left and as we were almost at the Bridge by the time we got that call they said to come in as they needed us to sign some extra paperwork for blasts. As for transport we drove both times. As for accup I had it with Nick and he was brilliant. In the meantime I hope you manage to keep the OHSS at bay  

A-M - You are in a very similar place to the one Mini me was in and look at her now fluffing pillows on cloud 9!  
I am sure we will have another example in the next couple of days with Bella   Please keep positive, keep up with the protein and water drinking and hot water bottle !    

Nicky - Good luck with handing the notice in today ! Please keep positive about getting a BFP (I knoe it's easier said than done !   ) but please keep picturing that lovely embie of yours snuggling into the safety of your womb    

Rosh - Congrats today is finally the day that you are popping you first pill!! Woohoo!    Good luck with MIL the return!!!

Nicnacnoo - I hope the operation will go well today. Sending lots of    and I will be thinking of you this afternoon x

Kezza - WOW!! I can't believe that EC is in 2 weeks !!!!!!!! Oui oui oui the hot water bottle is starting from today. I am so please that you are now in clinic that will finally bring you success and your much deserved BFP is only about 4 weeks away from today so I better prepare a special silky fluffed pillow for you here  

Bella - only 2 more sleeps until you announce your BFP! I REALLY have a good feeling for you hun  

Mini me - you remind me exactly of how I was in the first few weeks afetr finding out it was BFP - I kept on testing and you could find used pee sticks everywhere around the house!   I would have framed them if I could!

Niccad - I am definitely saving you a lovely fluffed space right next to me on   there is lots of space for each everyone of you lovelies. Good luck with the start of your monitoring cycle, I think you are having you first blood done today     You are in good hands you are getting closer and closer to you BFP  

Sharny - How are you feeling? Has it sunk in yet?  

Tarzangal - well done on booking a beach holiday - that will make the time fly by and the sun   will do you some good for PMA x

Venda - I hope you are ok and will back on here soon x

Somnium - How are you feeling? Any sign of your little princess yet? x

Hi also to Rose, Silly, Scaruh, Belenzinha, Lovelychops, Samia, Liz, Wombly, Sleepy, SarahTM & Tanya  

AFM - still taking it easy ! I am going for retest of my NKs today again and should get results by the end of the week. DH and I have got a ski holiday booked on the 12th March (you should have seen the face of Dr G when my DH told him about the skiing holiday      but he relaxed when we told him that off course I wouldn't be skiing (!!!!)   just reading by the fire and cooking nice meals for the boys (we are going with a friend)! I just hope this will be ok with work with me being away whilst i am signed off sick...? I mentioned to my GP and she said I'd need to check with them but she has no problem with me going to France as long as we take it easy on the car journey.
I'm feeling ok, eating like a   ! I'm getting heartburn in the afternoon having me replace my bottle of evian by a bottle of gaviscon !!

Lots of love to all

Pinpin x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Charlie - wow that's fantastic, well done you !

Nicnacnoo - best of luck today & take it easy afterwards, I was really achey and tired for almost a week afterwards

Kezza - best of luck with your scan today

Nicky - good luck with handing in your notice, and please keep up the PMA - many girls have got pg in your situtation, no reason why you can't too  

A-M - sending you    

Bella - only 2 more sleeps, have everything crossed for you  

Rose - how was the hen weekend, send us a picture!

Mini - hope you are starting to believe that it's all true!

Nic - think you're also getting your immunes done today - best of luck with that and hope that you won't need humira so we can cycle together

Ven - hope to see you back on here soon  

AFM - sleeping really badly at the moment, getting nervous and excited about next cycle - my DH keeps telling me its weeks away and to stop thinking about it but when something in your life is this important how can you NOT think about it?  I'm praying that I'll be 3rd time lucky xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi- just a quickie as just got back from Lister/accupuncturist and very tired. 

All good- lining and antral-follicles (those that they can see) are excellent- nurses words not mine- 8 on the left and 6 on the right. Don't care if anyone tells me differently right now, I'm basking in being told that something is excellent and excited about my next scan in Monday. Stimming starts tomorrow!!! 

Good luck to Charlie for tomorrow. Hi to everyone else! xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza... Yippee!!! 

Charlie... Great news on 9. You'll get a load for the freezer hopefully for some nice sibblings in a few years xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Well done Kezza, what a great start! You'll be PUPO before we know it xxxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Kezza that's great news. So pleased that you have made such an excellent start  

Charlie - fingers crossed for you tomorrow    

Nicnacnoo - really hope that it all went OK today and you aren't feeling too sore  . I could barely walk for a few days after my op, so hope your DH is looking after you xx

Rose - how did your hen do go? Pictures please!

Pinpin - the non-skiing holiday sounds wonderful, but take it easy young lady!

Tarzangal - sorry to hear that you're not sleeping well at the moment, I'm having the same problem and having loads of anxiety dreams at the moment. Lets hope we both get a decent night sleep tonight  

Rosh - congratulations on the weight loss. 3 stone is amazing   !! Congrats on starting the pill as well today.

Nicki - how did you get on today at work?

AFM: Still waiting and waiting and waiting for D-Day!!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Kezza - Fab news !!   what better place to start but with an excellent baseline scan.

Bella - I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow - end of your   - and I have a feeling it will be good news, I can't wait!    

Nicnacnoo - I hope the lap went well yesterday and you are recovering well and DH is looking after you  

Pinpin x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza - that's fab news!  what are you sniffing btw, is it suprecur?  If so did you get it locally?  I need to get mine in for when I start in 2 weeks.

Bella - really thinking of you today, it will seem like a long day to you I'm sure but     for good news for you tomorrow  

Nicnacnoo - hope you're doing ok after the lap

Slept a bit better last night, although think it was because I was totally knackered from lack of sleep previous nights

xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Afternoon ladies,

Tarzangal - hopefully you will sleep well tonight too.  Maybe you try burining some lavendar oil or sometimes acupuntcure can help! I am a total insomniac when I am stressed so I know what it's like especially if DH is snoring away!!

Bellaboo fingers crossed for tomorrow     I am sure it will be good news!!!

Kezza - that's brilliant news and if the experts say it is excellent then that's all you need to know!  Good luck with your jab today!

Nicnacnoo - hope you are feeling OK.  I had a lot of surgery during my lap but I found the worst bit after being the pain of the gas escaping.....it felt like I was being stabbed in the ribs!  Just sit with your feet up and wait for everything to heal.  I hope it was good news after and you will feel back to normal in a few weeks.  Just don't rush to do anything even if you start to feel a bit better.  

Rosh - 3 stone is absolutley amazing!!  


Pinpin - thanks for telling me about when you had your blastocyst transfer.  How many did you get to the blastocyst stage?  Did you manage to freeze any?  Did you have 1 or 2 put in?  Sorry for all the questions!

Nicki - how are you getting on? It only takes 1 ....keep    

Mini - how is the CV writing going?  I will need to do mine soon!

AFM - well we were on our way this morning and we got the call from the clinic to say all of our 9 embies are doing really well and they recommended that we wait until Friday and go for a blastocyst transfer.  Obviously some won't survive so we will have less to freeze but the success rate should be higher.  We've got 5 above average 8 cell, 2 above average 7 cell, 1 above average 6 cell and 1 average 5 cell.  I can't believe it!!  I was sure we wouldn't still have all 9 today.  I am obviously pleased that they are all doing so well but also pleased that I have a couple of extra days to recover.  I still feel crappy and a bit sore.  I don't know whether it's OHSS related or just from having so many follies aspirated.  I am still really bloated?  Is that normal?  I am wondering if I will ever have a normal stomach again although if it's because I'm pregnant I don't mind!!  I am super excited and just hope my little embies last a couple more days in their little dish!

Charlie xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Charlie,  that's fantastic news, this puts you in a really good position, you must be very happy    after my first EC when I had quite a few eggs I was sore and bloated for 5 or 6 days, my tummy took about a week to go down.  I think it's also the cyclogest that make you constipated  

xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Charlie,

Excellent news ! You're going to blasts!! 
Your questions are welcome and if my own experience can help in anyway then I would be chuffed! 

Just like you all our embies (10 of them) made it to day 3 and we were told on that day that we had 5 top grade, 2 more average and 3 dividing but more slowly. On day 5 (day of transfer) the embryologist told us we had 5 very good blasts but that he had no difficulty choosing the 2 they were transferring as they were both excellent quality (we had 2 transferred - although they asked us about 3 times if we were sure  ). He told us he wanted to cultivate the other 3 blasts until the following day to see if they would make it to the same excellent stage as the ones we had transferred and 2 out of the 3 did make it to that stage so they called and they said they highly recommended freezing those 2 which we did but to let the last one go as it had fragmentation (although i understand some might have decided to freeze it), we just went with the embryologist recommendation and have 2 lovely blasts in the freezer  

The Bridge success rate with blasts is very high (something like 60-70%) so it's definitely worth it when possible. 

I hope the bloating improves although it's likely to get a little worse after ET   I don't remember feeling massively bloated but I kept drinking so much water and eating so much proteins maybe that helped.
Keep up with the proteins and the water drinking - don't worry your little embies are doing well and are safe in their little dishes in the lab, The Bridge know what they are doing so you embies are safe - you are doing fantastically well Charlie  

Tarzangal - I'm glad you've had a descent night's sleep and as Charlie suggested lavender oil really helps either in a bath before bed or a few drops on your pillow  

Pinpin x


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Pinpin!  That's really helpful.....especially to know that you had similar stats and are now pregnant with a healthy little boy!  

I wasn't sure whether they would insist on SET so good to know that it is still our choice.  My DH was worried that if we wait til Friday we might have none left but The Bridge said that it has only happened once.

So excited now!  I am still on the protein and water.....think I will be happy to never see a nut again after all this!  

Enjoy looking forward to your holiday.  I love skiing although would be very happy to be cosy inside looking at all the snow too!

Tarzangal - thanks for making me feel normal!  I wasn't sure if I was supposed to be feeling like this still & yes I don't think the cyclogest is helping!!

Charlie x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Pix125 said:


> I don't know whether it's OHSS related or just from having so many follies aspirated. I am still really bloated? Is that normal?


Charlie - I've just PM'd you about this!

Take care & good luck

Liz
x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello Liz,

It's good to see you on here. How are you doing?



Pinpin x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Aw hi Pinpin, I'm good thanks - my god, how on earth did you get to 22weeks so quickly!!!  

On the home run now............. 

I seriously, seriously can't believe that Ellis will be 1 in a couple of weeks time! It's barking  

I do still read the thread and keep up with everyone's news but I'm afraid I don't really know any of you anymore - sorry   and hence my lack of posting

Lots of   and   to everyone though

Liz
xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Tarzangal - really pleased to hear that you got a better night sleep. Wish I could say the same, I was wide awake at 3am until about 5.30am this morning. I'm sooooo tired today!

Charlie - such brilliant news. So pleased for you and your DH. I felt really sore and bloated for the week after the EC & ET and I'm so glad that I was off work. I'm a size 8 and could only fit into 2 pairs of jeans and I'm still not down to my normal size nearly 2 weeks later.

Well, can't believe that it FINALLY Thursday tomorrow. I'm a little bit concerned about testing one day early, but I just can't bare it anymore   I'm weirdly feeling rather positive, which I'm slightly worried about in case its a BFN. I haven't had any spotting or anything, but my tummy does feel slightly odd, but this could just be the cyclogest. Like most of you guys, I've been wanting this for so long (the last 5 years for us) and the thought of it not working is just yucky    I don't think I'm going to sleep a wink tonight. Please, please, please be a BFP


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Bella - I'll be busy praying for you. I really really hope you get the outcome you deserve. Testing is just sooo scary - so much riding on a stupid stick.     for that second line... xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Charlie – Fantastic news that you are going to blasts    I hope the bloating eases soon x

Bella – I have everything crossed for you honey, looking forward to hearing some good news tomorrow    

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxxxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Just a quick one to wish Bella the best of luck tomorrow, i shall be   for you tonight huni  

Will catch up with personals tomorrow xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Just having a little lurk ladies!!

Bella - fingers, toes, legs, arms and eyes are all crossed for you - i look pretty silly but i don't mind!   this is your time!

Charlie.... wowee... you have a bumper crop there! Once i've uncrossed everything on the arrival of Bella's BFP i'll cross them all for you!

AFM - not sleeping great either so will get some lavendar oil as recommended! Feeling very worn out at present - thank heavens for 6 days off!    Hubby and i are off for a weekend away.... see if we can find some passion now we are no long ttc! he he


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Bella!  

Rosh- enjoy your weekend away and your     

Well done Charlie- that is brilliant news. About time another one of the Qm girls got to blasts! 

Tarzangal- looks like you are ready for your little holiday. xx

Hi Liz- nice to hear from you x

Hi everyone else xx 

AFM- well fist injection done. So much easier than menopur as no mixing or changing of needles. Its a pre-filled pen but you do have to inject yourself with it rather than press a trigger. So here is praying that the 300ul of gonal f is making its way to wake up my follies!


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, ladies I did the test at 6am this morning as we just couldn't wait and ..................... I got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

We're both in total shock at the moment and still a little bit apprehensive as it is one day before official test date, but I have the biggest grin on my face. I have never seen a positive pregnancy test in my life and just really hope that it's still there tomorrow.  We've told everyone that we were testing Sunday, so the plan is that we can drive down to Brighton and tell both our parents in person. I can't wait to see my mum's face.

Please stay with us Mork and Mindy!!!!!    and thank you so much for us all your lovely    vibes which have hopefully worked xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Woohooo Bella !!!!!!         

Now iI can't resist - what did I say?   I must have a sixth sense  !!!!!!!

What wonderful news, that's the 3rd BFP on the thread in the space of a week  

Enjoy every minute of it my lovely, be on cloud nine and enjoy telling your parents at the weekend, it'll be such an joyful and emotional time       


Liz - I cannot believe that Ellis is going to be 1 in 2 weeks time, time seem to have gone so quickly and he looks so cute on the picture. I don't know if you saw her post but amongst the "oldies" of the thread Clarabel has been back to say she is going to be back on the thread soon as they are going to try for a second baby  
I can't quite believe that I am 22 weeks either  

Lots of love to everyone girls and here's to a long line of BFPs  

Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Congratulations Bella!!!!       . I bet Mork and Mindy are very comfortable. Yes I bet telling your Mum will be a special moment! xx

Pinpin- what does your 6th sense say about the next lot of testers?


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

OMG Bella, that's such wonderful news  congratulations lovely     Xxx Yipppieeeeeeee!!!!!!! What a fantastic run we are having, long may it continue Xxxx

I landed my first freelance project yesterday so I've actually got to get off my bum and do some work for the first time in five weeks, ouch!

Lots of love
Mini xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

My sixth sense says we're on a roll now after a tough end of the year in 2009! 
I have a feeling that they'll be lots more BFPs amongst the next cyclers that's exactly what happened with the previous bunch of oldies on the thread... everyone was around for a while with ups and downs and then all of a sudden one after the other most girls got their much awaited   !

Kezza - I am   that the first injection is doing its job on your follies right now  

Mini me - congrats on landing your first job! Don'y work too hard though, take it easy !  

Pinpin x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah Bella! No bananas as on the train, but I am imagining every commuter as a banana jumping around in the carraige for you!

Also a belated whoop whoop for Sharny, such wonderful news.

Can't beleive our luck on this thread recently, after such a tough run, but thing are o the up and I have a good feeling there are lots more BFP's on the way!

Enjoy this time Mini, Sharny, and Bella!

Will be back at some point for personals, work is somewhat busy, trying to work out what happened nine months ago................

Lots of love and hi to everyone else! xx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Just a quick one from me...

Bella - Huge congrats on your BFP, you must be over the moon!!  You're news has given me hope that my 4/5 follies may yet produce the one embryo that could go on to be our much yearned for family!!

AFM had a scan yesterday and only a slight improvement.  Some, but not a lot of growth in my 4 follies and I seem to have produced another one, albeit it's very small at this stage.  Have another scan tomorrow at 08.30 and was told to prepare for the fact that EC may now not be until next Wednesday as opposed to Monday.  Good news is that today is my last day at work for a couple of weeks and to be honest it won't be a minute too soon.  I feel absolutely exhausted and the last couple of days have been feeling pretty sick too.  Here's hoping for some good news tomorrow...


AM


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

AM - yes the fact that Bella was in a very similar situation to yours with her follies should give you some PMA. Yay! for today being your last day at work so you can then put your feet up and ready for very own BFP in 2-3 weeks time    

Silly - don't you think midwives will be trying to work out what happened in Feb-Mar 2010 in 9 months time   with all these BFPs we're having on the thread !  

Pinpin x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

OMG BELLA!!  That is such awesome news! woooooo hoooooo!!!

That really is fantastic - you give me hope!!!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Congratulations Bella xx

Long may this string of BFP continue. Will catch up properly later x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Bella -       congratulations!!!!  Fantastic news!!!

xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Congratulations Bella!!!!   That's fantastic news!!!   That seems to have come round quickly but I guess it hasn't for you!  I hope Nicki and I aren't too far behind!!!

  
Charlie xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Bella - YIPPEE!!!!       
Such fantastic news, and after all you've been through with the ups and downs of this cycle too. You must be still in shock. Please please tell us the details of this morning... Was DH with you?? I'm welling up just thinking about you telling your Mum... YIPPEE!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your lovely congratulation messages    . 

I'm still in total shock that it actually worked and desperate to do the test again tomorrow morning on the official day to confirm that it is a BFP.  This morning was so surreal. I vividly remember having the loveliest dream where I was flying with my parents and I don't mean in a plane, I mean actually flying in mid air over the most beautiful countryside.  I haven't had one of these dreams for years and I'm usually flying by myself and it's the most wonderful sense of freedom and joy. You know like that feeling when you sit in the sun and it makes you feel all glowing inside  

Anyhow, I woke up mid-flying about 6am desperate for the loo and had to make a bit of a dash, grabbing the pee sticks on the way.  Poor old DH was just coming around and I then announced that I'd just done the test and he was   So we sat there and then to our amazement it said 'Pregnant' and then another minute later said '2-3 weeks'. At which point I was   then it later turned to  

I popped into my GP on the way to work and managed to get a blood test as I want a doctor to confirm that it's real and not a dream. Desperate to tell friends and family, which we'll do tomorrow if its still a BFP.

I just wanted to say that I really do appreciate that some of you have been through the mill with 2 or 3 goes of IVF, etc without success and I have so much respect for you. It's such a rollcoaster of emotions and I've cried a life time in the last two months, I can't imagine going through it all again. 

It's fantastic that we've got 3 BFP's in a row and I hope and prey that all you other lovely ladies will get the BFP that you so deserve


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bella!              That's such wonderful news!  OMG, my turn to test next! 

Kezza - Well done on starting stimms, I have a good feeling about you  & The Lister!  CD is on it's way (honest!) 

Charlie - Not long till you'll be PUPO! 

A-M - Don't be disheartened about your EC being put back, it happened to lots of us!  You'll be just fine!  

Mini & Sharny - Hope you're both enjoying your BFPs & no nasty sickness or anything yet!

Nicnacnoo - How are you feeling?!

 to everyone else!

AFM - Am officially going bonkers with the 2ww!  Just want to know now, especially hearing Bella's news!    

Had a tiny tiny teeny bit of pink spotting on the toilet paper earlier, panic panic panic!  I'm only half way through my 2ww so really hoping this isn't AF on her way.  I put in another suppository just in case...  (.)(.) still a bit sore & still having cramps, a bit like AF but I know that could mean anything!

Anyway, I handed in my notice at work this evening, went well, thank God! Will miss the family & kiddies I've looked after for the last 5 years but need to concentrate on creating my own family now!

Love Nicki xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow!

Bella - CONGRATULATIONS!!!   BFP, thats so fantastic, you have cheered me up!!!  So truly happy for you honey x

A-M - Keep up the  , it did wonders for our Bella!    for good news tomorrow x

Rosh - Have a lovely weekend away sweetie x

Mini - Well done on your 1st job, thats fab news....I'm sure you'll be straight into the swing of it! x

Kezza - Well done to making it onto the jabs, glad they are less fiddly!  Lets hope the magic is in process! x

Charlie - Great news for you too!  All crossed my end! x

Nicki - Hows the 2ww going?  Keeping ALL crossed for you.     x

To Tarz, Pinpin, Silly, Rose, Somnium, Samia, Niccad, Liz and those I am sure my fuzzy head has missed, HELLO! And   to all, hope you are all well.

AFM....Hyst & Lap went ok, tubes were clear, as was uterus.  My ovaries are both VERY Polycystic, which I knew already.  The Lap revealed extensive scar tissue which was stuck all around my bowel and left ovary and fallopian tube, but they managed to cut it all out.  This is my 3rd Lap, and I have to say the most painful!  Am having a lot of pain on the left side where all the work has been done, the rest just feels like bruising as expected.  Am very tired as not really slept the last 2 nights.  Never a good sleeper but so feel like I need to crash out for 2 days!!!  Am rubbish at relaxing too so being off doesnt suit me!

Still, have been totally perked up by logging on here to see MORE good news!!!! 

Apologies for the lack of personals and the ones I have done being brief but concentration not what it should be!
Love to you all though, and thanks for your kind wishes xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Nicnacnoo!! Its a lovely sleep though isn't it- I've had two and remember feeling rought for days so my heart goes out to you. 

Good luck for tomorow Charlie- looking forward to you being PUPO!!! 

Nicki- you next!! That could be inplantation bleed so no need to panic yet! 

Mini- not sure if I've said well done on getting your first job. Hope you'll still have time to have lunch with me during my time off! 

Seeing AM and Tarzangal in the next couple of days so catch up then with you two! 

AFM- well I did my first injection (stuck the need in and everything) tonight. DH was cooking dinner and I calmly got them out of the fridge, came and sat down and did it (Niccad you would be so proud, no shaking or anything). the drugs are leaving me very tired with pulling in my stomach so hopefully it is my body telling me to slow down- which will happen tomorrow when I finish work!


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick one from me as am a lady of leisure today and am about to go for a wander around town.

Had my scan this morning and was told I am ready for egg collection on Monday!!  Can hardly believe it after the last few scans I've had and am absolutely over the moon.  This time I got two follies over the line (1x18 and 1x17) and another two which Julie thinks should make it (1x16 and 1x15) all on the right hand side.  There is another smaller one on my left (1x14) which she is not sure about and another couple of really small ones (measuring less than 10) which definitely shouldn't make it but you never know...  My lining is 'beautiful' so no problems there.  I just hope we get 2-3 eggs of good quality to give us a good chance of having an embie or two to put back!!

Thanks for all your good luck messages and praying - it seems to have done the trick and I can slowly feel my PMA returning...

Off to have a wander now before heading for some nice relaxing acupuncture later this afternoon.

Kezza - Have PM'd you.

Hi to everyone and if I'm not on later I hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nicnacnoo - make sure you take it easy this weekend, I remember after my lap I felt like I'd been run over by a train    glad it all went well

Nicki - glad it all went well with handing in your notice.  Not long now....sending you lots of    

Kezza - see you Monday and good luck for your scan 

A-M - that's fantastic news!  Very best of luck for EC on Monday xx

won't be back on til Monday now so wish you all a lovely weekend.  
Only 13 days til I start sniffing.........

xxxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,
Nicnacnoo - really pleased that they managed to cut most of it out. I really feel for you, my lap was horrible and I remember I had a cold too and sneezing was so painful. Hope DH is looking after you  

Kezza - you're a brave lady   I honestly don't think I could do the whole injecting thing without the self-injector. I can't believe how quickly your treatment is going. You'll be on the 2WW before you know it!

A-M - So pleased that egg collection is going ahead on Monday - that's brilliant news. Looks like you should have about 5 follies above the line. Don't forget that I only had 6 or 7 and my FSH is 17, and I wasn't told that I had a beautiful lining   

Tarzangal - only 13 days to go. WOO   

Nicki - No pressure!! The 2WW is a killer isn't it? Sounds like you're having similar symptoms as I did, but without the spotting. Don't forget that that can be a really positive sign. If it helps I did find the second week easier, I've no idea why, maybe it was because I was back at work and occupied. Just to let you know that Boots are doing a buy one get one free on First Response pregnancy tests. Congrats on handing in your notice as well.

Pinpin – you totally must have a sixth sense! You should cash in on that  

Mini – congrats on landing your first freelance job. What do you do for a living?

Silly – stop working too hard young lady. That's an order!  

Rosh – hope you're feeling a bit better. Have a wonderful break  

Big Hello to Sharny, Niccad, Charlie and Rose – hope you guys are all OK?

AFM: Did another test this morning and was really pleased that it was still positive – thank god! Told my friends today which was lovely, even managed to make my Principal cry! Phoned QM and have a scan booked in for 26th March which seems like a life time away. It still hasn't really sunk in. Can't wait to see my parents faces tomorrow when we tell them. Good news and tears of joy at last! Hope you all have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Hope everyone is well.

Bella - yay for another test and for the scan - the next 3 weeks are going to fly by!
AM - wishing you all the luck in the world for Monday!

AFM, feeling very chilled and have a nice relaxing few days.  The remainder of my drugs were delivered yesterday so now i'm good to go!!  My BF had a scan yesterday and all is fab with her little bean so she is very smiley - unfortunately her sister is just undergoing investigations after 8 months ttc and is very negative and down on it all - i'm her new 'go to' girl to complain at so i'll have to kick that into touch because i want to be full of PMA  

Has anyone used the Zita West IVF CDs as i purchased them and they should be delivered next week?  Figured i could start using them now and keep up with my meditation and yoga since i've decided not to have accupuncture?

Hope everyone has a fab w/e xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Morning All,
AM- Good luck for EC monday, u will be pupo before you know it x

Kezza- Echoing bella here, ur a very brave lady doing stimms with no pen, not sure i could x

Charlie- Fab news on getting so many embies and taking them to blasts, when is ET? X

Nicnacnoo- How u feeling hun, hope ur taking it easy x

Rosh- Wow, 3 stone that is fab. Hope you have a lovley weekend away and enjoy   x

Bella- Sunk in yet?? Enjoy telling your family my lovley, and enjoy your weekend as a PREGNANT lady   x

Mini- How are you sweetie, any sickness yet? x

Nicki- Not long to go and the 2ww will be over  , sounds like the small bleed could be implantation, i had a very small bleed (only when wiped) 4 days before otd then went on2 get a bfp x

 niccad, tarz, pinpin, silly, rose and venda and all the rest of you lovley ladies x

AFM- Been having slight twinges in tummy but have been asured by so many people its just where uturus is stretching and body getting adjusted. No sickness yet but my boobs are killing me.
Done another clearblue conception test today just to make sure   
and it popped up pregnant 3+ weeks which is all good so i now know my hcg has increased it also wasn't my first wee of the day  
Im now on countdown to next monday for our 6week scan.

Hope you all have a fab weekend x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Morning Girlies, 

Sharny- glad it still said BFP!! Time for you to accept it now and look forward to seeing him/her on the scan. 

Mini- hope the project is going well. Sent you a PM about meeting up

Rosh- Nicki is about to send me the pre and post transfer Zita west CD so I'll let you know. But its whatever works for you to keep you relaxed. 

Bella- hope this weekend is all that you wish for. What a lovely pre-mothers day treat for your Mummy! 

Charlie- are you PUPO tell all! 

Niccad- how are you doing honey? Any news from your end.

Pinpin and Silly- how are the developing bumps? 

Hi to everyone else. xxx

AFM- did the injection on my own again last night. Its a 900uil pen and I do 300 each night. But last night after the last dosage it still had some in the pen (about 50uil) so we are not sure if that is normal or not. So I'm going to try and use that tonight before I use a fresh pen. All on my own tonight as DH is away (again). Getting some twingers in my ovaries and I keep saying "grow babies, grow! ". And really tired and headachy with the nasal spray. Good news is that I am now a lady of leisure for the next 26 days!!! Going to spend the weekend doing exactly as I please (as normally running around all weekend) and meeting with AM tomorrow for a wander in the sun around Hampton Court.


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello,
I am finally PUPO!  It was beginning to feel like the longest cyle ever.  We went to Bridge yesterday and joined the queue!  They transferred 2 blastocysts - 1 was just about to be a blastocyst and 1 true blastocyst of average quality.  All quite surreal and don't think it has really sunk in that we have got to this stage.  They wanted to leave the rest until today and we had a phone call today to say that 4 more had reached blastocyst stage but none met there criteria for freezing.  We were told that 2 were only just below average and had a very good inner mass index (the baby bit) but the other bit wasn't good.  We decided to freeze those 2 against recommendation......emotion over logic clearly but felt like too much pressure on this cycle to work otherwise and if we had gone ahead on Wednesday we would have frozen 7. We only get 1 cycle on the NHS so are clearly worried about it not working. As always during this process it feels like a mixture of good and bad news............need PMA to kick in!  They also told me my ovaries are still really swollen so I've still got to look out for OHSS signs.  They said OHSS could come now in 2 phases ....one 4/5 days after EC which I think I must have got  through now and one if I get pregnant so we will see!

Kezza.....sounds like your jabs are going really well.  I always lost loads of liquid as I was rubbish at getting rid of air bubbles and I clearly over stimulated anyway so I am sure you will be fine.  Twinges are good and I am sure lots of follies are growing!  Enjoy being a lady of leisure....I certainly do.....can't imagine going back to work!

Sharny - fab news that the test is still flashing up a BFP and so exciting that your scan is so soon!!


Rosh - they played the Zita West CD yesterday whilst I was having my acupuncture.  I felt like I was having an out of body experience in the pre transfer as I could hear workmen changing a light outside the door but was so relaxed and my body was so still.  I am sure it was a combination of the CD and acupuncture as I have had acupuncture before.  I think anything that makes you feel relaxed and take time out is good.  I do a lot of yoga but stopped when I started IVF (mostly because my stomach has got so big and sore!)  Can't wait to get back to it!

Bellaboo - have a lovely weekend enjoying being pregnant and telling your parents!  How exciting!

Tarzangal - hope you are having a lovely weekend away! I am looking forward to hearing about it!!

A-M - hope EC goes really well on Monday and you get a lovely crop of eggs!

Nicnacnoo - fab news about your op going well.  My ovaries were all totally stuck down with scar tissue as well as having cysts and so I had a load of surgery...I think that's why they are all so shocked by my over stimulation so you will be fine!  I couldn't sleep either.....I had to sleep practically sitting up as it hurt so much to lie down but hopefully you are feeling better now!

Nicki - hope the weekend is distracting you and you are just experiencing implantation symptoms!  I bet you feel relieved now that you have handed your notice in.  I know I did when I got my redundancy

Hi to everyone else.

Charlie xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Congratulations on being PUPO!!! Sounds like you've got two lovely embies on board          

Very quiet on here this weekend.... 

I heard back from a Lister girl who said that they put more in to cover human error so not worried now. But did the first injection without DH here and I bleed. Only a bit but I hope not much has come out. The needle is only fine with Gonal F so I'm not sure what I did wrong. Hoping it hasn't made any diffference. xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi girls  

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend!

Kezza - Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow with A-M at Hampton Court, it's meant to be a lovely day.  Presume you must be getting used to the injections now?  When is EC meant to be?

A -M - I presume you'll be doing your trigger shot tonight, good luck for Monday & I'll be   that you get lots of eggies!

Charlie - You must be PUPO by now!!!!

Sharny - Good to know that you also had some spotting that turned into your BFP!

Rosh - Feel free to use my Zita West CD which is on it's way to Kezza, I've got it on my ipod so don't really need it anymore.

Nicnacnoo - Hope your feeling more comfortable now after you op.

Mini - Thanks for the reassurance re cramps & spotting!

Bella - How did your Mum take your fab news?

AFM - Still having the odd bit of spotting, a few cramps here & there too.  I know it could go either way but last time AF arrived very early (way before OTD) so was worried the same thing will happen again...     My (.)(.) have stopped hurting too....

I would kill for a glass (or 2!) of wine tonight, DH away for the weekend on a stag so home alone with just Ziggy for company & lots of time to obsess...  Thinking I may disobey the 'no bath' rule anyway, I can't think of any other way to relax!

 to us all!
Love Nicki xxx

Charlie - Just seen your post!                    Congratulations on being PUPO!!!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nicki- I know that feeling as my DH is away a lot. Bella had a bath whilst on her 2ww so I'm sure it can't do too much harm just as long as its not hot and no oils. Hoping the spotting is a good sign for you honey!


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Evening lovely ladies!

Charlie - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  Woo hoo PUPO at last, so happy for you honey!!! Now feet up! x

Nicki - Keep up the  , you know we are all   for you.  I'm home alone too as DH on lates all weekend x

Kezza - Well done doing your injections on your own.  A nice walk around Hampton Court in the sunshine sounds lovely, enjoy! x

A-M - Best of luck for Monday, lets hope there are plenty of eggs.  Enjoy your stroll with Kezza tomorrow x

Bella - How are you feeling?  Sunk in yet??!!  So how did your parents react, such an exciting time for you! x

Sharny - Wow not long til your scan now!  It'll be even more real!  x

Silly - Hows the back?  I hope you are not working toooooo hard! x

Pinpin - Hows the bump coming along?  Hope you are feeling well and 'blooming'! x

Rosh - Glad you are having a relaxing few days, I'm interested in these CD's so you'll have to let me know! x

Tarz - Hope you are having a lovely weekend away from it all! x

To Rose, Rooby Niccad, Samia, Somnium.....HELLO!!!! x

AFM...Doing ok, moving around easier but still getiing pain on the left side where they chopped about.  My tummy feels really 'tight'.  Still tired, but I am just so rubbish at relaxing!!!  I get these huge feelings of guilt that I am lazy!  Feel a bit low, but remember feeling like that after my last lap too.  Zita West's new book arrived yesterday, its not light reading!!!  Flicked through and kept coming across how improtant no stress and plenty of relaxation is....hmmmm.....I think we have a problem!!! 

Anyway, I hope you are all well and enjoying the weekend, I'm hoping to win the lottery in a minute, I shall fully update you if I do!!!

Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

nicnac- I remember feeling really low after my lap's too. They say having a general anaesthetic is like having a car accident at 70mph so don't think of yourself as lazy- relax and enjoy not being able to do anything for a couple of days.


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey girls

Nicki70 - thanks for the CD offer - i've already ordered and paid for it from Amazon but once i get my BFP i shall find it a good home  

Charlie congrats on being PUPO! I'm looking forward to my out of body experience (without the workmen of course!)

Hope everyone else is good... we had a fab weekend away.  Pink champers in a bath so big i could swim laps!  Can't believe there is only just over 3 weeks until i start sniffing!!  Time is flying by!

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend and for those at the end of the 2ww - it brings some happiness


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Rosh- that sounds amazing! Where did you go? Yes only 3 weeks to go for you now! That is brilliant.

Good luck (again) to A-M for tomorrow's EC. 

HI everyone else

AFM- back to the lister tomorrow for stimming scan 1. Injections going ok now and managed tonight with no problems. Hopefully they might be able to give me an idea when EC is tomorrow   xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Sorry been so long since I’ve been on to catch up on news.  I don’t even know where to start to try and catch up. 

Just want to say congrats to Mini, Sharny and Bella - really good news and hope it’s a sign of good luck for the rest of you.  

Pinpin - can't believe you are 22 weeks already.  

Silly - how you doing?

Hi to everyone else 'old' and 'new' - and sorry for lack of personals.

Sending you lots of baby dust.
   


love Sleepy xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Sleepy- great to hear from you. Put on some pictures of baby Liam!!!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sleepy i'm with Kezza! baby pics of Liam please!!

Kezza - it was a place in Hampshire - fantastic food and countryside for miles!  We stayed in the Patridge Room but if you have the Golden Pheasant it's even fancier!  Yes i realise this sounds odd...... and despite the name it isn't part of Emmerdale.... thewoolpackinn.co.uk

Ladies... has anyone done any research into Woking Nuffield??

xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

A-M - good luck with EC this morning. Guess you're already there . Will be    that all your follies have lovely mature eggs in...   

Sleepy - lovely to see you posting. How are you getting on? Would love to see some pics... xx

Any news from Som?

Kezza - very very impressed with the self injecting  

Nicnacnoo - hope you had a relaxing weekend and the pain has subsided x

Charlie - many many congrats on being PUPO... Now the lovely 2ww... Hoping that mini, bella and sharny are making a load of lovely space for you and nicky up on their cloud  . Great news that you have so many frosties... 

Nicky - how is the craziness? Not much longer until you get that lovely BFP

Sharny - how was the weekend of telling your family. I bet it was a really really special weekend xxxx

 to pinpin, tarz, samia, rosh, rooby and everyone else..


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*CLICK HERE FOR NEW HOME*


----------

